# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Ναυάγιο Εξπρές Σαμίνα [The wreck of Express Samina]

## xara

Σήμερα άρχισε η δίκη για το ναυάγιο του ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ το οποίο ως γνωστόν, βυθίστηκε μετα την πρόσκρουσή του στις βραχονησίδες "πόρτες", έξω από το λιμάνι της Πάρου.
Ηταν ενα ατύχημα; Ήταν κάτι άλλο; Ποιοί ήταν οι λόγοι; Γράψτε την γνώμη σας σε αυτη τη θεματική ενότητα.


Λίγα λόγια για το πλοίο:
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1966, στη Γαλλία, για την γαλλική  SNCM, με το όνομα Corse. Το 1980 αγοράστηκε απο την Ελληνική εταιρεία Α.Αγαπητού και πήρε το όνομα Golden Vergina. Το 2000 πουλήθηκε στην MFD και πήρε το τελευταίο του ονομα Express Samina. Στο τραγικό ναυάγιο "πήρε" μαζί του 82 άτομα και αργότερα τον ίδιο τον οραματιστή της MFD, Παντελή Σφηνιά.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ήταν ατύχημα και η ευθύνη βαρύνει τον δεύτερο δεν έπρεπε να είχε αφήσει τον αυτόματο πιλάτο αφού είχε θάλλασα το πλοίο ξέφυγε απο την πορεία του με αποτέλεσμα να συμβεί το μοιραίο η πιο καλή εκδοχη είναι να το κάρφωνε στα βράχια έτσι ώστε να έμενε εκεί το πλοίο και να μην βούλιαζε.
Παλιές αναμνήσεις με αυτό το πλοίο είχα ταξιδέψει πάρα πολλές φορές σαν golden vergina.......

----------


## xara

Κι εγώ ατύχημα απο βαριά αμέλεια νομίζω πως ήτανε. Το φουκαριάρικο το καράβι, παρά τα χρόνια του, παρα τη ζημιά που έπαθε με το χτύπημα στα βράχια, παρα την αμέλεια του πληρώματος να κλείσει τα στεγανά του πλοίου, αφού ταξίδευαν με χοντρή θάλασσα, άργησε να βυθιστεί, σώζωντας 490 άτομα. Τα ΜΜΕ βέβαια, δεν έμειναν στους διασωθέντες, σχεδόν καθόλου. Προφανώς γιατι τα θύματα "πουλάνε" πιο πολύ...

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως παντου το πιο ευκολο πραγμα ειναι να κατηγορουμε καποιους για τον αλφα ή βητα λογο.
ειναι και το ευκολοτερο και το πιο "ακουραστο"...

στην ουσια ομως της συγκεκριμενης υποθεσης ειναι απολυτα λογικο να εστιαζεται η προσοχη ολων (χωρις αμφιβολια πουλαει) στους αδικοχαμενους ανθρωπους και οχι σε αυτους που σωθηκαν.

Αλλωστε το να παει καποιος με ασφαλεια και ζωντανος στον προορισμο του ειναι το λογικο , αρα δεν χρειαζεται να το "παινεψουμε"...αλλα να το αναφερουμε.

Οτι εγινε δεν επρεπε να γινει και ειναι αυτο το παραλογο..οι πνιγμενοι δηλαδη.
Το γεγονος πρεπει να υπερτονιστει , ωστε στο μελλον να αποφευχθουν παρομοιες καταστασεις.
τωρα αν οι ευθυνες ειναι του πλοιαρχου Α,Β ή του ναυτη εμενα με ενδιαφερει πολυ λιγο.
Παντως αν θελετε την γνωμη μου η ευθυνες δεν βαραινουν μονο τους ναυτικους αλλα και την ιδια την εταιρεια.

----------


## Morgan

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ήταν ατύχημα και η ευθύνη βαρύνει τον δεύτερο δεν έπρεπε να είχε αφήσει τον αυτόματο πιλάτο αφού είχε θάλλασα το πλοίο ξέφυγε απο την πορεία του με αποτέλεσμα να συμβεί το μοιραίο η πιο καλή εκδοχη είναι να το κάρφωνε στα βράχια έτσι ώστε να έμενε εκεί το πλοίο και να μην βούλιαζε.
> Παλιές αναμνήσεις με αυτό το πλοίο είχα ταξιδέψει πάρα πολλές φορές σαν golden vergina.......



Νικο, δεν ξερω ακριβως το πως και τι.
Το μονο που ξερω ειναι πως οταν ταξιδευουμε ακομα και στα μεγαλα  δ/ξ με κακο καιρο, το τιμονι παει στο "χερι", εχουμε διπλες βαρδιες οπτηρων και συνηθως ο Πλοιαρχος ειναι πανω. Μου φαινεται τελειως τρελλο λαθος να το ειχαν αφησει το τιμονι  στον αυτοματο.
Αρα μην ξεχναμε οτι στην γεφυρα με τετοιο καιρο ο Β' πλοιαρχος δεν ειναι μονος του (ναυτες και πιθανον και αλλοι αξιωματικοι) οπως επισης μην ξεχναμε οτι ο αρχοντας του πλοιου ειναι ο Master  ο Καπετανιος Α'! Αρα δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι και αυτος εκει? Αυτος παιρνει παντα τις αποφασεις και ακομα και αν δεν ειδοποιηθει απο καποιον αλλο, οφειλει να ειναι στην γεφυρα. Ο Υποπλοιαρχος κανει οτι πει ο Καπετανιος .

Το να το καρφωσεις στα βραχυα ειναι μια κουβεντα. Σκεψου να μην επιζουσε κανεις, τι θα λεγονταν μετα...ή πες μου εσυ αν ησουν πλοιαρχος, ποσο ευκολα (και γρηγορα) θα παιρνες μια τετοια αποφαση, καταρχην να καταστρεψεις το πλοιο σιγουρα, και κατα δευτερον να πνιξεις επισης σιγουρα εναν αριθμο επιβατων.
Νομιζω πως πρωτη προτεραιοτητα ειναι να το σωσεις και αυτο προσπαθεις εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## Morgan

> ...... παρα την αμέλεια του πληρώματος να κλείσει τα στεγανά του πλοίου, αφού ταξίδευαν με χοντρή θάλασσα, άργησε να βυθιστεί, σώζωντας 490 άτομα....


1.σε πια στεγανα αναφερεσαι ακριβως?

2.τα 490 τα εσωσε τα πληρωμα ετσι δεν ειναι?

3.συγνωμη που δεν ξερω ρε παιδια αλλα ποσο κοσμο χωρουσε το βαπορακι?? αυτο θα μας βοηθουσε πολυ στην κουβεντα.

----------


## xara

1) Αναφέρομαι στις υδατοστεγείς θύρες του πλοίου, που δεν επιτρέπουν στα νερά να περάσουν απο το ένα διαμέρισμα του πλοίου στο άλλο. Αυτές στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, όπως και σε άλλα παλιάς τεχνολογίας, έκλειναν μόνο με χειροκίνητο τρόπο και λόγω καιρού κυρίως έπρεπε να είναι κλειστές απο την αρχή του ταξιδιού. Όταν προσπάθησαν μετά το ατύχημα να τις κλείσουν, ήταν αργά, γιατι με την καταστροφή που είχε το μηχανοστάσιο, δεν δούλεψε κανένας μηχανισμός.
2) Το πλήρωμα, στην πλειοψηφία του, έκανε ότι μπόρεσε, όμως απο κάποια στιγμή και μετά την μεγάλη κλίση που πήρε το πλοίο, ανθρώπινο ήταν, λειτούργησε και το αίσθημα της αυτοσυντήρησης και ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω... ¶λλο οι ασκήσεις στο λιμάνι κα άλλο η πραγματικότητα. Ηρωικά φέρθηκαν οι ψαράδες του νησιού και μερικοί με σκάφη, οι οποίοι και έσωσαν πολύ κόσμο.
 Στη γέφυρα ήταν, εκτός απο τον Β', ο τιμονιέρης (το τιμόνι το είχαν στο χέρι και ίσως γι αυτό να ξέφυγαν απο την πορεία τους, γιατι ο αυτόματος διορθώνει αυτόματα) και ένας δόκιμος, ο οποίος είδε στο ραντάρ τα βράχια, ανέφερε στον Β' οτι πάνε καταπάνω, αλλά απ' ότι λέγεται, ο Β' τον χλεύασε...
 Ένα άλλο ερώτημα που γεννιέται, είναι γιατί ο θάλαμος επιχειρήσεων, δεν επέτρεψε, στα παραπλέοντα πλοία που έσπευσαν όλα για να βοηθήσουν, να κατεβάσουν βάρκες για διάσωση...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα συμφωνήσω σε όλα αυτά που αναφέρει η Χαρά απλα θέλω να προσθέσω για τους ψαράδες της Πάρου ότι ήταν εκείνου που παργματικά συνέβαλαν στο να σωθεί πολύς κόσμος....

----------


## Morgan

> 1) Αναφέρομαι στις υδατοστεγείς θύρες του πλοίου, που δεν επιτρέπουν στα νερά να περάσουν απο το ένα διαμέρισμα του πλοίου στο άλλο. Αυτές στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, όπως και σε άλλα παλιάς τεχνολογίας, έκλειναν μόνο με χειροκίνητο τρόπο και λόγω καιρού κυρίως έπρεπε να είναι κλειστές απο την αρχή του ταξιδιού. ...


Xara,
οι θυρες που αναφερεις δεν κλεινουν ποτε σχεδον, για πρακτικους λογους και θελει πολυ  "φαντασια" ή διαισθηση ωστε το πληρωμα να αρχισει να τις κλεινει λογω καιρου. Μην ξεχναμε οτι βρισκονται παντου. Οι θυρες που επρεπε να ηταν σιγουρα κλειστες ειναι το πρωραιο στεγανο αλλα και η θυρα του γκαραζ.
Οι πορτες που αναφερονται οντως κλεινουν χειροκινητα και δεν ξερω τι ισχυει στα νεα πλοια.
Στα Δ/Ξ κλεινουν με το χερι οι εξωτερικες πορτες του ακομοδεσιου και πλωρα- πρυμα και αυτοματα οι εσωτερικες (ειναι κυριως για την μη εξαπλωση της φωτιας και οχι για νερο).






> .....Όταν προσπάθησαν μετά το ατύχημα να τις κλείσουν, ήταν αργά, γιατι με την καταστροφή που είχε το μηχανοστάσιο, δεν δούλεψε κανένας μηχανισμός..........


χειροκινητα δεν ειπες οτι κλεινουν?
μιλαμε για κατι αλλο?καποιο αλλο στεγανο? :?: 



Συμφωνω για τα γυμνασια .
Εχω κανει παρα πολλα απο δαυτα (εγκαταλειψη, πυρκαγια , Man overboard) αλλα ηταν τελειως διαφορετικα, στην σχολη με εκεινα στο βαπορι και μαλιστα με καλμα θαλασσα.
Το να κατεβασεις μια βαρκα ειναι δυσκολο και επικινδυνο.





> ..... Στη γέφυρα ήταν, εκτός απο τον Β', ο τιμονιέρης (το τιμόνι το είχαν στο χέρι και ίσως γι αυτό να ξέφυγαν απο την πορεία τους, γιατι ο αυτόματος διορθώνει αυτόματα)


Αυτο για τον αυτοματο ΔΕΝ ισχυει.
Ο αυτοματος κραταει αλλα και διορθωνει πορεια σε νορμαλ συνθηκες.
Σε κακες καιρικες συνθηκες ή οταν απαιτειται η συχνη αλλαγη στην πορεια , τοτε το τιμονι ειναι ΠΑΝΤΑ στο χερι..
Πιστεψε με ο εμπειρος τιμονιερης μπορει και οδηγει ενα πλοιο πολυ καλυτερα απο τον πιλοτο ακομα και σε λαδι θαλασσα





> και ένας δόκιμος, ο οποίος είδε στο ραντάρ τα βράχια, ανέφερε στον Β' οτι πάνε καταπάνω, αλλά απ' ότι λέγεται, ο Β' τον χλεύασε...
>  Ένα άλλο ερώτημα που γεννιέται, είναι γιατί ο θάλαμος επιχειρήσεων, δεν επέτρεψε, στα παραπλέοντα πλοία που έσπευσαν όλα για να βοηθήσουν, να κατεβάσουν βάρκες για διάσωση...



Ο Καπετανιος με τετοιοκαιρο ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ να ειναι στην γεφυρα.
Αν ισχυει αυτο με τον Υποπλοιαρχο, ειναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ και εγκληματικο.

Για τις βαρκες , λογω καιρου ισως ηταν αδυνατο ή εξαιρετικα επικινδυνο.
Εχουν τραυματιστει ανθρωποι προσπαθωντας να τις κατεβασουν ακομα  και σε γυμνασιο.


*3.συγνωμη που δεν ξερω ρε παιδια αλλα ποσο κοσμο χωρουσε το βαπορακι?? αυτο θα μας βοηθουσε πολυ στην κουβεντα.*

----------


## xara

Ο πλοίαρχος, ναι μεν ήταν στην καμπίνα του και όχι στη γέφυρα, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως στα ακτοπλοικά, λόγω διαδρομών ρουτίνας.
 Τα πλήρη στοιχεία του πλοίου είναι:
 Ship
 Express Samina (2000)
 Building Spec.
 1966 at Alsthom Leroux Yard, France, N° F23

GRT
 4.455
 DWT
 1.099

Dimensions
 115 x 18,1 x 6
 Engines
 2 Atlantique – Pielstick, 10.944 kW

Speed
 17,5 knots
 Passengers
 1.500

Beds
 256 in 79 cabins
 Cars
 170

Lane Metres

 Sister ships
 Express Naias

Salem Express (sunk in 1991)

Registry Port
 Piraeus
 Flag
 Greek

Former Owners
 C.G.T / S.N.C.M. 1966-82

Agapitos Lines 1982-99
 Former names
 Corse 1966 – 82

Golden Vergina 1982

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Χαρά για τον πλοίαρχο το θεωρώ λογικό να μην είναι συνέχεια στην γέφυρα σε τόσα μεγάλα ταξίδια και εξαντλητικά.
Θα θυμίσω απλά οτι εκείνη την ημέρα είχε δρομολόγιο και το Εξπρές Απολλών αλλά επειδή δεν είχε πολύ κόσμο η συγκεκριμμένη εταιρεία αποφάσισε να μην εκτελέσει το δρομολόγιο του και ο κόσμος έφυγε με το Εξπρες Σάμινα, η συγκεκριμμένη εταιρεία μονοπωλούσε εκείνη την εποχη στην Ελλάδα και μάλιστα το ΙΘάκη ένα πλοίο που ήταν ολο καίνουριο  είχε δρομολόγια απο Ραφήνα μιας και δεν του έδιναν δρομολόγια απο Πειραία μετα όμως το συμβάν με το Εξπρές Σάμινα ήρθε Πειραιά την επόμενη μέρα.

----------


## Morgan

> Ο πλοίαρχος, ναι μεν ήταν στην καμπίνα του και όχι στη γέφυρα, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει συνήθως στα ακτοπλοικά, λόγω διαδρομών ρουτίνας.


αν θεωρησουμε διαδρομη ρουτινας , ενα ταξιδι με τετοιες καιρικες συνθηκες....τι να πω...

ας μην απαιτουμε τουλαχιστον ουτε απο το πλρωμα να κλεινει πορτες λογω καιρου ουτε τιποτε και απο κανενα, ουτε απο τον Β' να ανησυχει ,οταν ο καπετανιος ειναι "χαλαρος"....





> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου Χαρά για τον πλοίαρχο το θεωρώ λογικό να μην είναι συνέχεια στην γέφυρα σε τόσα μεγάλα ταξίδια και εξαντλητικά.


Μεγαλο , ταξιδι..? δεν νομιζω.
Νικο , ναι μεν τα ταξιδια ειναι κουραστικα και ολοι χρειαζονται ξεκουραση , αλλα η ιδιομορφια του επαγγελματος και η σημαντικοτητα καποιων θεσεων μεσα σε ενα βαπορι δεν επιτρεπει δυστυχως τετοιες πολυτελειες.
Η κουραση ειτε απο μικρα  ειτε απο συνεχομενα ταξιδια οπως αυτο ,ειναι κατι που αντιμετωπιζουν οι ναυτικοι συνεχεια , ιδιαιτερα οι ακτοπλοοι μας που ειναι "ηρωες"...

Αφηστε γιατι οπου να το πιασεις,μυριζει....
και μονο 2 ατομα κατηγορουνται σε βαθμο κακουργηματος....για γελια.

----------


## xara

Διαδρομή ρουτίνας ήτανε, έστω και με αυτο τον καιρό. Δεν έκαναν πρώτη φορά το δρομολόγιο με θάλασσα. Και πολλές φορές αυτή η κατάσταση ρουτίνας, φέρνει τον εφυσηχασμό. Βέβαια όταν ο άλλος σου λέει "πρόσεξε, θα τρακάρουμε", εσύ δεν πρέπει να παραμένεις χαλαρός και πολύ περισσότερο να λές στον δόκιμο πχ "τι ξέρεις εσύ ρε στραβάδι".

----------


## Morgan

ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις...

τα πραγματα ομως ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα απο το ευκολο "φταιει ο Β'" και τελειωσαμε.....

διαδρομη ρουτινας με τετοιο καιρο δεν υπαρχει, παρα μονο για τον επιβατη που απαιτει να φτασει σωος στον προορισμο του και στην γεφυρα δεν δικαιολογειται εφησυχασμος.
Οι Πλοιαρχοι ειναι παντα στην γεφυρα - ΠΑΝΤΑ στην γεφυρα σε καιρο - , εισοδους - εξοδους λιμανιων και σε οποια κατασταση εχει "ρισκο"...
σε ολες τις καταστασεις για τις οποιες μπορουν να κατηγορηθουν μετα πχ για αμελεια επειδη δεν ηταν εκει...

Ουτε βεβαια ισχυει το "μα δεν με φωναξανε να δω τι γινεται..."!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Αν έχετε προσέξει στα περισσότερα ατυχήματα όλων των ειδών αναφέρεται οτι ο καπετάνιος, πιλότος, οδηγός είχε μεγάλη πείρα... η μεγάλη σιγουριά και αυτοπεποίθηση φέρνει πολλές φορές άσχημα αποτελέσματα.

Να θυμίσω επίσης οτι το συγκεκριμένο βράδυ (δεν ξέρω αν ήταν πραγματικότητα ή κακοήθεια των δημοσιογράφων) είχε κάποιο ποδοσφαιρικό παιχνίδι που ισχυρίστηκαν τα ΜΜΕ ότι παρακολουθούσε το πλήρωμα και για αυτό το πλοίο ήταν στην μοίρα του...  :!:

----------


## Morgan

> Αν έχετε προσέξει στα περισσότερα ατυχήματα όλων των ειδών αναφέρεται οτι ο καπετάνιος, πιλότος, οδηγός είχε μεγάλη πείρα... η μεγάλη σιγουριά και αυτοπεποίθηση φέρνει πολλές φορές άσχημα αποτελέσματα.


Σωστη εισαι !
αλλωστε απο την κουβεντα ειναι φανερο οτι και αυτος ο παραγοντας (η υπερβολικη σιγουρια κτλ ) επαιξε. Δεν ειναι ο μονος ομως.

Αυτο που τονιζω εγω ειναι οτι η σταση αυτη ειναι απαραδεκτη και αντιεπαγγελματικη και δεν σηκωνει δικαιολογιες για κανεναν (κουραση-ξεκουραση-παιχνιδι του βαζελου κοκ..). 
Τα λαθη και οι παραλειψεις που εγιναν ειναι τοσα πολλα οσες και οι σελιδες του κατηγορητηριου.

Μην ξεχναμε ομως πως στην δικη, δικαζεται ακομα και η εταιρεια, ο πρωτος μηχανικος, ο υπαρχος (αληθεια και αυτος ξεκουραζονταν αντι να ειναι στην γεφυρα αντι του καπετανιου?), ο μαρκονις, εμμεσα και το ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ...
αρα και αιτιες πολλες υπαρχουν και παραμετροι που εχουν θιχτει 
στον τυπο των εκεινων ημερων...

----------


## efouskayak

Δυστυχώς ασχέτως της όποιας δικαστικής απόφασης οι ψυχές δεν γυρίζουν πίσω... ας βεβαιώσουμε τουλάχιστον με κάθε τρόπο οτι δεν θα συμβούν αντίστοιχα ''ατυχήματα''  :!:

----------


## Morgan

ακριβως ετσιιιιιιιιιιιιι

----------


## xara

> ετσι ειναι αν ετσι νομιζεις...
> 
> τα πραγματα ομως ειναι πιο πολυπλοκα απο το ευκολο "φταιει ο Β'" και τελειωσαμε.....
> 
> διαδρομη ρουτινας με τετοιο καιρο δεν υπαρχει, παρα μονο για τον επιβατη που απαιτει να φτασει σωος στον προορισμο του και στην γεφυρα δεν δικαιολογειται εφησυχασμος.
> Οι Πλοιαρχοι ειναι παντα στην γεφυρα - ΠΑΝΤΑ στην γεφυρα σε καιρο - , εισοδους - εξοδους λιμανιων και σε οποια κατασταση εχει "ρισκο"...
> σε ολες τις καταστασεις για τις οποιες μπορουν να κατηγορηθουν μετα πχ για αμελεια επειδη δεν ηταν εκει...
> 
> Ουτε βεβαια ισχυει το "μα δεν με φωναξανε να δω τι γινεται..."!!!!


Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου στο τι έπρεπε να γίνει κανονικά. Εγώ λέω τι γίνεται στην ακτοπλοία συνήθως. Καλώς η κακώς στη γέφυρα ήταν αυτοί που ήταν και έτσι αυτοί είχαν την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη και όχι ο πλοίαρχος η ο ύπαρχος που απουσίαζαν. ΚΑΚΩΣ, αλλά απουσίαζαν. Πολύ περισσότερο μεγάλη ευθύνη δεν έχει και η εταιρεία που τους εμπιστεύθηκε το καράβι.
Για το τι γίνεται καθημερινά με τα ακτοπλοικά, έχει μια χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία ο Εφοπλιστής, στο τεύχος που κυκλοφορεί, στη σελ. 164. Να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Έξω απο κάθε κανονισμό η έννοια ασφαλούς ναυσιπλοίας.
Πραγματικά ΚΡΙΜΑ για τους ανθρώπους που χάθηκαν σε ένα "χαζό" ναυτικό ατύχημα.

----------


## Morgan

η ευθυνη της εταιρειας δεν εχει να κανει με το αν εμπιστευθηκε σε "αξιους" επαγγελματιες ή οχι το πλοιο της.
εχει να κανει με τις ελλειψεις στα σωστικα , την ελλειπη εκπαιδευση , τα "πιστοποιητικα"...και αλλα που της καταλογιζουν στο κατηγορητηριο.

καταλαβαινω οτι δεν διαφωνουμε στο "τι γινεται"...και τι μου λες εσυ.
εγω σου λεω ομως τι γινεται κατα κανονα στην ναυτιλια (δεν διαχωριζω ποντοπορο ή ακτοπλοια  ), τι επρεπε να γινει σε αυτη την περιπτωση , και πως ΠΑΝΤΑ την ευθυνη την εχει ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ.
Οπως δεν υπαρχει αγνοια νομου ως ελαφρυντικο, δεν υπαρχει δυστυχως και για τον πλοιαρχο, ελαφρυντικο οταν πχ ενας τρελλος ναυτης του εβαλε το δαχτυλο στην μπριζα ή επεσε απο την βαρδιολα γλυστρωντας...

----------


## xara

Συμφωνώ. Για ότι γίνεται πάνω στο πλοίο, απο τα πιό σοβαρά, πχ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, μέχρι τα πιο ασήμαντα, πχ καθαρισμός σκευών φαγητού, (βλ. δικιά μου περίπτωση, στην ενότητα GA του forum), την ευθύνη την έχει ο πλοίαρχος. ¶σχετο αν έχει δώσει σαφείς οδηγίες για το τι πρέπει να κάνει ο καθένας.
Όσον αφορά την εκπαίδευση, είπαμε: ¶λλο τα γυμνάσια στο λιμάνι η εν πλώ με θάλασσα "γιαούρτι" και άλλο η πραγματικότητα με 8-9 και νύχτα...

----------


## Marabou

Από την όποια μου πείρα στη θάλασσα, πιστεύω ότι αυτό που λέει ο Morgan πως 



> ΠΑΝΤΑ την ευθυνη την εχει ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ


και 



> διαδρομη ρουτινας με τετοιο καιρο δεν υπαρχει, παρα μονο για τον επιβατη που απαιτει να φτασει σωος


είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτα... και (αν και σαφώς το λέω έξω από το χορό ..καί το χώρο...) το ΠΑΝΤΑ την ευθυνη την εχει ο ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ... είτε για πειρατικό σε παραμύθι μιλάμε είτε για βάρκα είτε για τάνκερ... είναι κάτι πάνω στο οποίο στηρίζεται η Ναυτική κουλτούρα παγκοσμίως... 
διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος...

----------


## Morgan

ως ναυτικος, το χω δει πολλες φορες να γινεται αυτο ακριβως: η ευθυνη να πεφτει απο το πιο γελοιο στο πιο σοβαρο θεμα, παντα στον καπετανιο.

και τωρα που ειμαι σε γραφειο και εχω αμεση επαφη με τα πλοια , το ιδιο ισχυει...(εξου και τα παραδειγματα ακομα και για γλυστριμα ναυτικου....)

----------


## efouskayak

Είναι ή δεν είναι ο άρχων του πλοίου ο καπετάνιος ... εάν είναι δικαίος έχει την ευθύνη για τα πάντα. 

Αλλωστε νομίζω οτι αυτό δικαιολογεί και τους μισθούς των καπετανέων  :!: 

Διορθώστε με παρακαλώ αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Morgan

σας διορθωνουμε παρακαλω :idea:

----------


## efouskayak

> σας διορθωνουμε παρακαλω :idea:


Πες και το σωστό ντέ  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

> Αλλωστε νομίζω οτι αυτό δικαιολογεί και τους μισθούς των καπετανέων  :!:


υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι για τους μισθους .
Βεβαια ειναι γεγονος οτι οι μισθοι οι σημερινοι σε σχεση με τους παλιοτερους δεν συγκρινονται.
παλια με ενα μπαρκο επαιρνες σπιτι...τωρα....αυτοκινητο

----------


## efouskayak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από efouskayak
> 
>  Αλλωστε νομίζω οτι αυτό δικαιολογεί και τους μισθούς των καπετανέων  :!:
> 
> 
> υπαρχουν και αλλοι λογοι για τους μισθους .
> Βεβαια ειναι γεγονος οτι οι μισθοι οι σημερινοι σε σχεση με τους παλιοτερους δεν συγκρινονται.
> παλια με ενα μπαρκο επαιρνες σπιτι...τωρα....αυτοκινητο


Μάλλον και οι τιμές των σπιτιών άλλαξαν απο τότε  :roll: 

Πάντως είναι ο πιο ακριβοπληρωμένος ναυτικός και δικαίος δεν λέω όχι αφού έχει την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη να μήν πούμε την απόλυτη ευθύνη  :!:

----------


## Morgan

τωρα δεν σε διορθωνω...

----------


## efouskayak

:Very Happy:  ααααααααααα δεν γίνεται :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## xara

Στην εμφάνιση του στα δικαστήρια της Σύρου, ο καπετάνιος Γιαννακής είπε ότι λυπήθηκε για το συμβάν: "Αυτό είναι το μόνο πράγμα που μπορώ να πω και καθώς είμαι ένας καπετάνιος της ελληνικής ναυτιλίας, παίρνω την πλήρη ευθύνη για τα θύματα και λυπάμαι πολύ για αυτό που έγινε."
 "Πήγα στον ύπνο για λίγο, για 10 λεπτά, επειδή δεν αισθανόμουν καλά." Είπε ότι τονξύπνησε ο πρώτος αξιωματικός του και του είπε ότι το σκάφος πήγαινε επάνω στους βράχους  σπρωγμένο από τον καιρό."

Απόσπασμα απο τον ξένο τύπο εκείνων των ημερών:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/low/world/europe/948210.stm

----------


## xara

Ένας παραλληλισμός των ναυαγίων του F/B SAMINA, με το M/V Estonia, γίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα του ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΕΣΘΟΝΙΑ:
http://www.ms-estonia.net/engl/news/    που γράφονται τα εξής:
Almost on the day 6 years after the shipwreck of M/V Estonia, the 26 September 2000, the Greek ferry Expels Samina hit at rock and sink outside Paros. Water enter through a big hole in the watertight hull under the car deck and the ferry is lost similar to the Estonia.
According to international regulations all watertight doors in the watertight bulkheads shall be closed at sea. They were not on Express Samina and therefore the water could spread quickly through all compartments under car deck. When enough water had filled the ship it lost its floating capacity and was lost. All this according to experts that have investigated the casualty.

----------


## Morgan

> According to international regulations all watertight doors in the watertight bulkheads shall be closed at sea. They were not on Express Samina and therefore the water could spread quickly through all compartments under car deck. When enough water had filled the ship it lost its floating capacity and was lost. All this according to experts that have investigated the casualty.


δυστυχως αλλο οι κανονισμοι και αλλο η πρακτικη.
εκει υπαρχει η αμελεια.
ειναι σαφες επισης οτι το κλεισιμο των θυρων δεν εχει να κανει σε τιποτα με βλαβη του πλοιου/μηχανοστασιου.

----------


## Morgan

> "Πήγα στον ύπνο για λίγο, για 10 λεπτά, επειδή δεν αισθανόμουν καλά." Είπε ότι τονξύπνησε ο πρώτος αξιωματικός του και του είπε ότι το σκάφος πήγαινε επάνω στους βράχους  σπρωγμένο από τον καιρό."


Δεν διαφωνω για την κουραση.
Λυπαμαι ομως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι απλα και ενα συγνωμη, ενα "για δεκα λεπτα επεσα να ξεκουραστω"  (δηλαδη 10 λεπτα πριν ,το βαπορι δεν πηγαινε καρφι για τα βραχια? το ρανταρ δεν εδειχνε?η πορεια δεν ειχε ελεγχθει?), δεν αρκουν.

----------


## Asterias

_Όσο μικρός και αν είμαι (σε ηλικία)  , όσο μεγάλος και αν γίνω, σε ό,τι έκανα και σε ο,τι κάνω, σκοπό μου πρέπει να `χω πως ο,τι έκανα και ο,τι και αν κάνω για μια στιγμή μη το ψάχνω..........._

Δεν γνωρίζω τι έγινε με το συγκεκριμένο ατύχημα, απο την κουβέντα σας, που την παρακολουθώ εξ` αρχής, αυτό το συμπέρασμα έχω βγάλει!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Σίγουρα δεν αρκεί το συγγνώμη όμως για φαντάσου να έχεις δημιουργήσει τέτοια καταστροφή ... κάτι έπρεπε να πεί... επίσης οι δικηγόροι έχουν πάγια τακτική όταν υπάρχουν θύματα να λένε στους πελάτες τους να ζητάνε συγγνώμη και μάλιστα δημόσια...  :roll:

----------


## Morgan

εχει πολλες τρυπες η καταθεση.
ακομα και μεις που δεν ξερουμε λεπτομερεις, μπορουμε να κανουμε ερωτησεις που εκθετουν.

----------


## Olive

Εγώ πάντως που γνωρίζω εκ των "έσω" την πραγματικότητα της ζωής των Ελλήνων ναυτικών δεν παραξενεύομαι που έγινε ένα ατύχημα σαν το ¨ΣΑΜΙΝΑ" .Παραξενεύομαι που παρόμοια ατυχήματα δεν γίνονται πιο συχνά . Απ'όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω( γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός)  το ατύχημα οφειλόταν σε ανθρώπινο λάθος . Θα μπορούσε να είχε αποφευχθεί αν ο καπετάνιος βρισκόταν στη γέφυρα και όχι στην καμπίνα . Και ίσως αν στη βάρδια της γέφυρας δεν βρισκόταν εκείνη την ώρα ο τάδε ναυτικός . Ο καπετάνιος , όπως λέτε , όφειλε να είναι εκεί . Μαζί σας , συμφωνώ . Έτσι λέει ο νόμος , ο γραμμένος και ο άγραφος . Κανείς όμως δεν κοιτά αν αλλοι νόμοι τηρούνται . Αν τα ωράρια εργασίας των ναυτικών είναι μέσα στα ανθρώπινα όρια ( δε μιλάμε για πολυτέλειες  , αλλά για τα πολύ βασικα)  . *Θα μου πείτε πάλι στις συνθήκες ζωής και εργασίας των ναυτικών το πάω , αλλά αυτό πάει απο μόνο του εκεί* . 8)  Γιατί εξοργίζομαι όταν βλέπω ολους αυτούς τους "υπεύθυνους" να αγνοούν τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς και να τους θυμούνται μόνο όταν πρέπει να τους καταδικάσουν .  Και ο κόσμος τι λέει? Καταδικάζει και αυτός . Αγανακτεί για τον "άχρηστο" καπετάνιο , μηχανικό , καμαρότο , που άργησε να τους εξυπηρετήσει , να επισκευάσει μια βλάβη , να τους σερβίρει. Έχω δει γυναίκα να βρίζει με τα χειρότερα λόγια έναν καπετανιο που κατά τη γνώμη μου -και όχι μόνο- ήταν απο τους σπουδαιότερους στην ακτοπλοία  , για έναν εντελώς ασήμαντο λόγο . Οταν το καράβι αργεί , χαλάει , βουλιάζει φταίνε  λοιπόν  πάντα και μόνο οι ναυτικοί . Ισως θα έπρεπε να καταργηθούν τα ναυτικά δικαστήρια αφού οι ένοχοι είναι πάντα τόσο προφανείς . Και επειδή της φυλακής τα σίδερα είναι για τους λεβέντες , αρμόζουν σε ναυτικούς . 
*ΥΓ  Με τα παραπάνω δεν αθωώνω σε καμμία περίπτωση εγκληματικές αμέλειες των ναυτικών  όπως , ενδεχομένως ,διεπράχθησαν  στο  Σαμίνα . Οι ένοχοι πρέπει πάντα να τιμωρούνται ειδικά όταν το έγκλημα είναι τόσο μα τόσο μεγάλο . Απλά όλοι αυτοί που το παίζουν "οργισμένοι" όταν γίνεται ένα τέτοιο κακό να βάλουν καλά στο μυαλό τους ότι οι ναυτικοί δεν είναι ρομπότ και καλό είναι -για το καλό πάνω απ'όλα του κόσμου που ταξιδεύει-να προστατεύεται η καλή  σωματική και ψυχική τους κατάσταση ώστε να ανταποκρίνονται στα βεβαρημένα καθήκοντά τους  και να τιμούν τη θέση ευθύνης τους .*

----------


## Morgan

αν μου πείς και ποιός φταίει για τις συνθήκες εργασίας που πιθανόν να οδήγησαν σε κούραση το πλήρωμα  σε αυτό ή και άλλα ατυχήματα θα σε παραδεχθώ. Μήν μου πείς μόνο ότι φταίνε οι ναυτικοί .

και για να ξηγούμαι και να μιλάω καθαρά.....Εφοπλιστές , υπουργείο, Ελεγκτικοί οργανισμοί, νηογνώμονες ....τι κάνουν για να διασφαλίσουν οτι τα ρομποτάκια τους δεν θα κουραστούν τόσο ώστε να φτάσουν στο σημείο να ΜΗΝ είναι ικανά να κρίνουν καταστάσεις..?

----------


## triad

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΟΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ.
ΜΙΛΑΓΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΦΟΙΤΗΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ-ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ 10 ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΕΣ, ΠΟΥ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΛΕΓΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ:
ΕΙΧΕ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΥ 10-12 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗ ΒΑΡΔΙΑ.ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΝΤΑΡ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΝΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΨΑΡΟΚΑΪΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΡΙΓΥΡΩ. ΟΠΩΣ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΘΗΚΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟ.Κ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ"ΗΤΑΝ Κ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΛΟΙΑ".(ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΣΤΑ 20 ΜΕΤΡΑ).ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ!

----------


## Olive

> αν μου πείς και ποιός φταίει για τις συνθήκες εργασίας που πιθανόν να οδήγησαν σε κούραση το πλήρωμα  σε αυτό ή και άλλα ατυχήματα θα σε παραδεχθώ. Μήν μου πείς μόνο ότι φταίνε οι ναυτικοί .
> 
> και για να ξηγούμαι και να μιλάω καθαρά.....Εφοπλιστές , υπουργείο, Ελεγκτικοί οργανισμοί, νηογνώμονες ....τι κάνουν για να διασφαλίσουν οτι τα ρομποτάκια τους δεν θα κουραστούν τόσο ώστε να φτάσουν στο σημείο να ΜΗΝ είναι ικανά να κρίνουν καταστάσεις..?


  Νομίζω ήμουν ξεκάθαρη . Οι τελευταίοι που φταίνε είναι οι ναυτικοί . Οι συνθήκες εργασίας τους είναι τόσο απάνθρωπες που πρακτικά είναι δικαιολογημένο όποιο λάθος και αν κάνουν , με την εξαίρεση της εγκληματικής  αμέλειας  , που δεν έχει καμμιά δικαιολογία . Εξηγούμαι . Το να είναι ο ναυτικός στη γέφυρα ή στη μηχανή και να κάνει κάποιο λάθος μέσα στην κούρασή του είναι όχι μόνο δικαιολογημένο αλλά και αναμενόμενο , για τους λόγους που προανέφερα . Αν όμως κάνει του κεφαλιού του αγνοώντας τους ανωτέρους του  ,  κοιμάται στην καμπίνα του όταν έχει βάρδια κτλ ευθύνεται και αυτός . ¶λλωστε , και σ'αυτή τη δουλειά όπως σε όλες υπάρχουν οι υπεύθυνοι και οι ανεύθυνοι . Οι ναυτικοί όμως την πληρώνουν πάντα ανεξαρτήτως αν φταίνε ή όχι . Ο λόγος είναι προφανής . Ο αδύναμος είναι το ευκολότερο θύμα . ¶ντε να τα βάλεις με τους ισχυρούς . Γι΄ αυτό και εξοργίζομαι με τους δημοσιογράφους που σταυρώνουν όποιον κακομοίρη μπορούν και κάνουν την πάπια μπροστά στους μεγάλους εγκληματίες . 
   Οι ένοχοι  είναι νομίζω  προφανείς  τόσο που δεν χρειάζεται να τους κατονομάσω.  8) Το έκανες εσύ Morgan και συμφωνούμε απόλυτα .

----------


## Morgan

Τα σέβη μου.........! :!:  :!:

----------


## Michael

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μήπως πληροφορήθηκε κανείς για μια χθεσινή εκπομπή στην ΕΡΤ3 -γαλλικής παραγωγής- που ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ παρουσίαζε, με ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα παραστατικό τρόπο, τους Έλληνες ναυτικούς και τον θρυλικό Πλοίαρχο του Prestige, Καπετάν Αποστολο Μαγκούρα, ως διεθνείς εγκληματίες Α΄ταξεως και τους Έλληνες εφοπλιστές ως κάτι ανάλογο του Πάμλο Εσκομπάρ στο χώρο του λαθραιού εμποριού πετρελαίου και γενικά των θαλασσίων μεταφορών! 
Βέβαια δεν θα μπορούσαμε να περιμένουμε και τίποτα καλύτερο από τους φραγκολεβαντίνους μας, αφού και ο πρόεδρός τους προ καιρού είχε αποκαλέσει τους ναυτικούς "gangsters of the sea" όπως είχε δημοσιευθεί με έμφαση και στο κλασσικό διεθνές ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό Lloyds' Manager.
Στο ίδιο περιοδικό και στο ίδιο τεύχος είχε δημοσιευθεί και άρθρό που αναφερόταν στην πρόταση βρετανού βουλευτή οι ανήλικοι παραβάτες να ναυτολογούνται στα εμπορικά πλοία και να υποχρέούνται να εργάζονται εκεί!!! Έτσι, υποστήριζε, δεν θα ξαναενοχλούσαν την κοινωνία και θα μάθαιναν και μια δουλειά!!! Βέβαια ο συντάκτης εξέφραζε την πλήρη απορία του και αναρωτιώταν τι άλλο μέλλει γενεσθαί.
Μήπως δεν είναι μακρυά η εποχή που ακούγαμε στην Ελλάδα το "εντοπίσθει σε μέρος όπου εσύχναζαν ναυτικοί και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία" (!!!!!!).
Βέβαια δεν έχει ακόμα καταργηθεί εκείνο το άρθρο του Κωδικα Ναυτικού Δικαίου που αναφέρει ρητά "Ο πλοίαρχος ευθύνεται δια παν πταίσμα". Δηλαδή, "φταίς δε φταις καπετάνιο θα την πληρώσεις", "έλα να σου βάλω τα σιδερικά (=χειροπέδες) και μετά τα συζητάμε". 
Και μετά απ' ολα αυτά και άλλα πολλά, καποίοι εφυείς νόες προσδοκούν να αγαπήσουν και να έλθουν και να παραμείνουν στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα οι νέοι με το ευρηματικότατο moto "3000 ευρώ πρώτος μισθός, το μήνα". (και υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό και σχετική ευρωκοινοτική ντιρεκτίβα προς όλα τα κράτη μέλη).
-Μα καλά, έχουνε ξεσαλώσει τελείως;
-Μα καλά, μήπως κάποιους τους χτύπησε η λαμαρίνα στην στεριά;
-Μα καλά, μήπως κάποιοι πρέπει όμορφα και ωραία να ξεμπαρκαίνουνε σιγά σιγά;
-Μα καλά, μήπως αντί για καπαιταναίοι μας κυβερνάνε τζόβενα;
-Λέω τώρα εγώ ο αφελής και ταπεινός, μήπως;
Και συγνώμη αν αδικώ κανέναν. Δέχομαι το λάθος μου προκαταβολικά (φταίω δε φταίω).

----------


## Olive

> .
> Στο ίδιο περιοδικό και στο ίδιο τεύχος είχε δημοσιευθεί και άρθρό που αναφερόταν στην πρόταση βρετανού βουλευτή οι ανήλικοι παραβάτες να ναυτολογούνται στα εμπορικά πλοία και να υποχρέούνται να εργάζονται εκεί!!! Έτσι, υποστήριζε, δεν θα ξαναενοχλούσαν την κοινωνία και θα μάθαιναν και μια δουλειά!!! Βέβαια ο συντάκτης εξέφραζε την πλήρη απορία του και αναρωτιώταν τι άλλο μέλλει γενεσθαί.
> Μήπως δεν είναι μακρυά η εποχή που ακούγαμε στην Ελλάδα το "εντοπίσθει σε μέρος όπου εσύχναζαν ναυτικοί και άλλα κακοποιά στοιχεία" (!!!!!!).


   Μιλας σοβαρά? 8O Προφανώς η εποχή αυτή που περιγράφεις δεν παρήλθε ποτέ . Τα "κακοποιά" αυτά στοιχεία μεταφέρουν όμως χιλιάδες ανθρώπους , διαπράττοντας  μάλλον  λειτούργημα παρά κακούργημα.....Εκτός αν η εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών και η  μεταφορά οχημάτων , τροφίμων και πάσης φύσεως εμπορευμάτων  θεωρούνται αξιόποινες πράξεις κατά το ποινικό δίκαιο ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΡΩΜΑΙΟΙ!!!!!Γιατί δεν κάνετε μια βαρβάτη απεργία να καταλάβουν όλοι τι σημαίνει Ελληνας ναυτικός?

----------


## Michael

> Μιλας σοβαρά? 8O Προφανώς η εποχή αυτή που περιγράφεις δεν παρήλθε ποτέ . Τα "κακοποιά" αυτά στοιχεία μεταφέρουν όμως χιλιάδες ανθρώπους , διαπράττοντας  μάλλον  λειτούργημα παρά κακούργημα.....Εκτός αν η εξυπηρέτηση επιβατών και η  μεταφορά οχημάτων , τροφίμων και πάσης φύσεως εμπορευμάτων  θεωρούνται αξιόποινες πράξεις κατά το ποινικό δίκαιο ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΟΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΡΩΜΑΙΟΙ!!!!!Γιατί δεν κάνετε μια βαρβάτη απεργία να καταλάβουν όλοι τι σημαίνει Ελληνας ναυτικός?


Κατ' αρχήν συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. Ασόψονται οι ρυθμόι της σύγχρονης ζωής!

Τώρα όσο για τους Ρωμαίους (λόγιζε τους κοινοτικούς εταίρους μας και ντόπιους πολιτικούς), δεν ξέρω αν είναι τρελοί, πάντως από την εποχή των μύθων πάντα για να υπάρξει ο ήρωας έπρεπε να υπάρξει το θεριό. Δεν θα υπήρχε Βελλερεφόντης δίχως χίμαιρα, Μέγας Αλέξανδρος δίχως κατηραμένο όφι, ...Μπους δίχως Σαντάμ (για να φτάσουμε και στο σήμερα) και ου το καθεξής. Οι αγαπητοί ευρωπαίοι πολιτικοί πρέπει να ψηφιστούν και να δικαιολογούν την ύπαρξή τους. Είναι οι "ήρωες" της περίπτωσής μας. Δεν έχουμε όμως θεριό, δράκο. Το να μας λένε λοιπόν σε εμας τους ψηφοφόρους ότι μας λύνουν προβλήματα και μας προστατεύουν είναι να σαν να μας λένε παραμύθι δίχως δράκο. Και εμείς τι θα λέγαμε; καλό το παραμύθι σου, αλλά δεν έχει δράκο! Και επειδή δράκοι δεν υπάρχουν πιά και ο κόσμος δεν πιστεύει σε αλλόκοτα θεριά υπάρχουν οι...  ναυτικοί!!! 
 Δεν μαθαίνουν τίποτα στην απομόνωση του πλοίου, δεν αντιδρούν γιατί δεν ξέρουν πως και είναι μακριά και χωρίς μονιμότητα δουλειάς και όλα τα γνωστά για να μην πολυλογούμε.Έχει και λίγο κακόφημο ιστορικό, το τέλειο θύμα!
Το περιβαντολλογικό γενικά πουλάει στην ευρώπη, η εικόνα της πετρελαιοκηλίδας επίσης. Το τέλειο πρόβλημα.
Έχουμε λοιπόν το πρόβλημα, έχουμε το θεριό, έχουμε τον υποψήφιο ήρωα, τί μας λείπει για να δέσει το μίγμα;
Να γίνει το ανδραγάθημα. Να σκοτώσουμε το θεριό (τον... ναυτικό)!
Αυτό και έγινε και γίνεται και μάλλον, αν κάποιοι τυχοδιώκτες της πολιτικής δεν αλλάξουνε μυαλά, θα συνεχίσει να γίνεται. 

Το τι κάνουν οι άλλοι όμως είναι μια παράμετρος. Το τι κάνουν οι ναυτικοί μία άλλη. Αν θές την γνώμη μου, πιστεύω πως η απεργία πρέπει να είναι από τις  τελευταίες λύσεις. Πρώτα πρέπει να προηγηθούν πολλά άλλα που αν δεν ευδοκιμήσουν τότε θα φτάσει και εκεί το πράγμα, διαφορετικά έχουμε μια πρόσκαιρη συναισθηματική εκτόνωση των απεργούντων και μη μακροπρόσθεμη λύση του προβλήματος (άσε που μπορεί να γίνει και καμιά επιστράτευση, όπως με τον καθόλα σοσιαλοδημοκράτη Ανωμερίτη που θεώρησε σκόπιμο να ανασύρει έναν κατά τα άλλα χουντικό νόμο -ευτυχώς στην Ελλάδα που έφυγε η χούντα και εγκαθιδρύθηκε η δημοκρατία περιτρανώς....).
Προηγείται η αναστροφη της κακόπιστης προπαγάνδας μέσω προσωπικών συζητήσεων (και εδώ οι οικογένειες και συγγενείς των ναυτικών παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο), μέσα από κοινωνικές εκδηλώσεις από τα σωματεία και σπουδαστές των ναυτικών σχολών, μέσα από press conferences από τα επαγγελματικά σωματεία για την κοινωνική προσφορά των ναυτικών (διασώσεις, διακομιδές ασθενών,θυσία της προσωπικής ζωής και ευχαρίστησης για την λειτουργία των θαλλασσίων μεταφορών που αποτελούν το συντριπτικά μείζον ποσοστό των γενικών μεταφορών κτλ), μέσα από καθημερινές πιέσεις στα πολιτικά και εμπορικά κέντρα λήψης αποφάσεων, αλλά και μέσα από την επαγγελματική ευσυνειδησεία, υπευθυνότητα, γνωστική και πνευματική αναπτυξή και καλιέργεια του κάθε ναυτικού ξεχωριστά και τόσα άλλα.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως συλλογικά και ατομικά μέτρα σαν τα παραπάνω μπορούν να έχουν βελτιότερα αποτελέσματα και ταυτόχρονα προετοιμάζουν το έδαφος για μια πιό εύκολα και περισσότερο αποδεκτή και κατανοητή απο την ευρύτερη κονωνία απεργία. Μια απεργία που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση στα μυαλά και την καρδιά των πολιτών είναι η σωστή και ενδεδειγμένη λύση στο πραγματικά διαπιστωμένο πλέον πρόβλημα, για να μιλήσουμε και με όρους marketing. Ή μια απεργία που έχει την έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία για να μιλήσουμε με θεολογικούς όρους.

Αν δεν θέλουμε να ξαναδούμε καπεταναίους να σύρονται με χειροπέδες ως κοινοί ποινικοί εγληματίες στα δικαστήρια και να παραδίδονται ως βορά στα αδηφάγα ΜΜΕ, νομίζω πως κάπως έτσι πρέπει να αρχίσουν να σκέπτονται όλοι οι ναυτικοί και οι οικογένειες του, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, αλλά και σε διεθνές πλέον επίπεδο. Μη ξεχνάμε πως η ναυτιλία κινείται σε διεθνές κατά βάση επίπεδο. Και ας μην ξεγελαστούμε και πούμε "έλα μωρέ εντάξει, σε μένανε θα τύχει το κακό;", διότι σήμερα στον συνάδελφό αύριο σε εμάς. 
Ό,τι μερίδιο ευθύνης αναλογεί στους ναυτικούς (εάν και εφόσον αναλογεί) θα το αναλάβουν αλλά δεν θα γίνουν τα εξιλαστήρια θύματα για τις αμαρτίες άλλων... Ο κάθε κατεργάρης στο πάγκό του και με το μερίδιο που του αναλογεί. Και φυσικά ο καθένας θα πρέπει να κριθεί ανάλογα και με το τι προσφέρει και διακυβεύει. Το να κλείσεις έναν ναυτικό στην φυλακή έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την κατασροφή μιας πρώην υγιούς οικογένειας. Διότι δεν θα υπάρχει ροή εισόδήματος. Ο ναυτικός ούτως ή άλλως ζούσε και πριν σαν φυλακισμένος. Ίσως και χειρότερα μερικές φορές, διότι ο φυλακισμένος και άδειες κάθε βδομάδα παίρνει και σιτίζεται χωρίς να δουλεύει, και δεν κινδυνεύει να πάει στον άλλον κόσμο από καμμιά πυρκαγιά ή τυφώνα ή απλό ιατρικό πρόβλημα. Νομίζω πως τα τελευταία επιχειρήματα δεν στερούνται παρησίας.

Πηνελόπες λοιπόν όλου του κόσμου ενωθείτε, οργανωθείτε και με ήρεμα και προσεκτικά βήματα προχωρείστε. Έχετε δύναμη αρκεί να το συνειδητοποιήσετε και να το πιστέψετε. Είστε το βαρύ πυροβολικό.
Προχωρείστε και οι Οδυσσέες θα ακολουθήσουν. Αν η Πηνελόπη δεν ύφαινε και ξήλωνε καρτερικά και εφυώς το εργόχειρο και αν ο Τηλέμαχος δεν έπαιρνε την απόφαση να καθαρίσει την νέα "κόπρο του Αυγείου" (τ.ε. τους μνηστήρες που τρώγανε και πίναναν σε βάρος του δύστυχου Οδυσσέα), τότε σε διαβεβαιώ πως ο Οδυσσέας ακόμα θα βολόδερνε στις παρυφές του κόσμου. Ήταν η πίστη και εφυία της γυναικός και η αγανάκτηση και αποφασιστικότητα και νεανική τόλμη του εφήβου τέκνου και η αδόλευτη αγάπη του ενός πιστού φίλου (ενός σκύλου, του ¶ργους) που έφεραν αν δεν δημιούργησαν την λύση που ονομάστηκε Οδυσεύς.

Καλόν Αγώνα!!!






(Σχόλια παρατηρήσεις και πολύ περισσότερο αντιρήσεις είναι φυσικά λίαν επιθυμητά και επιδιωκώμενα από κάθε καλόπιστο συνομιλητή)

----------


## Olive

Michael  , κατ'αρχας να πω ότι γράφεις πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ωραία .... 8) Δεύτερον ότι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες , απλά για μένα η απεργία είναι το πιο δραστικό και άμεσο μέσο διεκδίκησης των δικαιωμάτων σας...Τα υπόλοιπα που προτείνεις είναι εξαιρετικά  , αλλά η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι δρουν σε μακρύ ορίζοντα χρόνου . Για το ότι η προηγούμενη απεργία σας διαλύθηκε οφείλεται μάλλον σε σφάλμα των συνδικάτων  , έχω άδικο??Οι ναυτικοί ενωμένοι δεν έχετε να φοβηθείτε τίποτα . Οταν απομονώνεστε όμως και κλείνεστε ο καθένας στο καβούκι του για να προστατεύσετε τη δουλειά σας και την οικογένειά σας έτσι τα χάνετε όλα .

----------


## Michael

> Δεύτερον ότι συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες , απλά για μένα η απεργία είναι το πιο δραστικό και άμεσο μέσο διεκδίκησης των δικαιωμάτων σας...Τα υπόλοιπα που προτείνεις είναι εξαιρετικά  , αλλά η ταπεινή μου γνώμη είναι ότι δρουν σε μακρύ ορίζοντα χρόνου


Νομίζω πως είναι σωστή εν μέρει η άποψη που εκφράζεται. Όντως πολλά από όσα αναφέρθησαν από εμένα έχουν μια μακροπρόσθεμη κυρίως στόχευση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως πως απαράιτητα δεν αποφέρουν και μεσοπρόσθεμα ή βραχυπρόσθεμα αποτελέσματα. Ίσως όχι στο μέγεθος και την έκταση που κάποιος που νιώθει ότι αδικείται θα επιθυμούσε. Όμως ας το δούμε και από ένα άλλο πρίσμα. Επιζητούμε μόνο το πρόσκαιρο κέρδος ή και το μακροπρόσθεμο; Το σημερινό μακροπρόσθεμο μήπως είναι το αυριανό βραχυπρόσθεμό; ¶ρα το να δρα κανείς σήμερα όχι για το τώρα αλλά για το αύριο΄σημαίνει πως μπορεί να χάσει στο τώρα αλλά κερδίζει στο αύριο που σε μια μέρα απο τώρα θα είναι το νέο σήμερα, το νέο τώρα που εκείνη την στιγμή δεν προλαβαίνουμε όσο και αν το θέλουμε να το αλλάξουμε υπέρ μας διότι οι "αντίπαλοι" δρουν με μακροπρόσθεμη στρατηγική και πιθανόν να έχουν περισσότερο απόθεμα δύναμης εκείνη την στιγμή. Το βραχύ αντιμετωπίζει μόνο τα συμπτώματα (αν και όσο τα αντιμετωπίζει) και όχι την αιτία του προβλήματος.  Η αρρώστεια δεν πολεμείται με παυσίπονο, αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε την αιτία της και αυτή να εξαλείψουμε. Διαφορετικά τα συμπτώματα θα επανέλθουν και θα είναι χειρότερα, και επιπλέον ο ιός θα έχει αποκτήσει και ανοσία στα χρησιμοποιηθέντα φάρμακα.
Προσωπικά πιστέυω πως η απεργία μπορεί να φέρει αποτελέσματα ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες μέσα στις οποίες γίνεται. Δυστυχώς για τους ναυτικούς οι συνθήκες (διαμορφωμένες εδώ και χρόνια) δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ευνοικές.
Πρώτο βήμα λοιπόν είναι να γίνει προσπάθεια να αλλάξουν οι επικρατούσες συνθήκες προς το ευνοικότερο για την εκδήλωση μιας απεργίας, αν αυτή έχει κριθεί πως είναι το κατάλληλο εργαλείο για την επίτευξη συγκεκριμένων και ρεαλιστικών μεν, προκλητικών προς επίτευξη δε, στόχων.
Αλλιώς χρησιμοποιούμε την απεργία για κοινωνική εκτόνωση με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα και πιθανόν αντίθετα από τα επιδιωκώμενα. Τέτοιες απεργίες συμβαίνουν κατά καιρούς σε διάφορους κλάδους, χαρακτηρίζονται μάλιστα και από κάποια... εποχικότητα, και σπανίως έχουν ουσιαστικά αποτελέσματα, και μάλλον εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα τρίτων και ορισμένων επαγγελματιών εργατοπατέρων που τα πραγματικά τους ένσημα είναι λιγότερα από αυτόν στον οποίο εναντιώνωνται. Αυτοί οι εργατοπατέρες όμως δρούν όπως και οι πολιτικοί που περιγράψαμε στην προγούμενη αναφορά μας για να δικαιολογούν και να συντηρούν την θέση τους. (Δεν είναι όλοι βέβαια έτσι).





> Για το ότι η προηγούμενη απεργία σας διαλύθηκε οφείλεται μάλλον σε σφάλμα των συνδικάτων  , έχω άδικο??


Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έφταιγε, διότι εκείνη την περίοδο δεν ήμουν σε θέση να παρακολουθήσω το όλο θέμα εκ του σύνεγγυς. Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε όμως να μάθω. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη εξήγησε μου τι οδηγεί σε αυτήν την άποψη.




> Οι ναυτικοί ενωμένοι δεν έχετε να φοβηθείτε τίποτα . Οταν απομονώνεστε όμως και κλείνεστε ο καθένας στο καβούκι του για να προστατεύσετε τη δουλειά σας και την οικογένειά σας έτσι τα χάνετε όλα .


Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως υποστηρίχθηκε πουθενά τέτοια άποψη. Τουναντίον δε, όταν μιλάμε για δραστηριοποίση με άλλους τρόπους και όχι κατά ανάγκη με απεργία, αναφερόμαστε πρώτα και εκτενέστερα σε συλλογικούς. Στο δεύτερο μέρος μόνο του συλλογισμού αναφέρομαι στην ατομική ανάπτυξη του καθενός. Αυτό όμως δεν αποτελεί εσωστρέφεια και αδιαφορία για τα κοινά, αλλά προετοιμασία για καλύτερη απόδοση σ' αυτά και μπορεί να γίνεται παράλληλα με την δράση σε συλλογικό επίπεδο. Σε αυτό το σημείο ταυτίζομαι πλήρως με την άποψη που εκφράζεται στον Θουκιδίδου Περικλέους Επιτάφιο και που ονομάζει εν περιλήψει τον "ιδιώτη" (τον μη ασχολούμενο με τα κοινά) ''αχρείο" (δηλαδή άχρηστο, βλαξ). Δεν νοείτο δηλαδή πολίτης που δεν ασχολούταν με τα κοινά πράγματα. Φυσικά "η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει".
Ο κάποιος σκεπτικισμός δεν αποτελεί φόβο αλλα σύνεση, η κάποια συγκράτηση  δεν αποτελεί αδιαφορία, αλλά καρτερία.
Αυτό που ισχυρίζομαι είναι πως οι ακραίες λύσεις δεν είναι οι μόνες λύσεις και πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται όταν έχουμε υπολογίσει ορθολογικά πως μπορούν να έχουν αποτέλεσμα χωρίς αυτό να θεωρηθεί πύρρεια νίκη και όχι να παρασυρόμεθα από τον (δίκαιο) θυμό μας σε παρορμητικές και (σε συλλογικό επίπεδο) αγελαίες κινήσεις.
[/quote]

----------


## Olive

> Για το ότι η προηγούμενη απεργία σας διαλύθηκε οφείλεται μάλλον σε σφάλμα των συνδικάτων  , έχω άδικο??


Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έφταιγε, διότι εκείνη την περίοδο δεν ήμουν σε θέση να παρακολουθήσω το όλο θέμα εκ του σύνεγγυς. Πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε όμως να μάθω. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη εξήγησε μου τι οδηγεί σε αυτήν την άποψη.




> Οι ναυτικοί ενωμένοι δεν έχετε να φοβηθείτε τίποτα . Οταν απομονώνεστε όμως και κλείνεστε ο καθένας στο καβούκι του για να προστατεύσετε τη δουλειά σας και την οικογένειά σας έτσι τα χάνετε όλα .


Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως υποστηρίχθηκε πουθενά τέτοια άποψη. [/quote][/quote]

  Αναφέρθηκα στα συνδικάτα γιατί απέτυχαν να θωρακίσουν την απεργία στο πιο κρίσιμο σημείο , που ήταν βεβαίως η επιστράτευση . 
 Τό άλλο μου σχόλιο περί ενωμένων-και πότέ νικημένων- :lol: ναυτικών που αναφέρεις στο ποστ σου δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με αυτά που είπες εσυ , οπότε κακώς το πήρες προσωπικά .

----------


## Nash

Περιπου γυρω στο 1989 -1990 δεν θυμαμαι καλα, αυτο το ιδιο βαπορι ...  με αλλο ονομα τοτε , ειχε παθει ζημια και κατευθυνονταν στα βραχια της Παρου στον Αγιο Φωκα .. καποιο αλλο βαπορι πηγε και το ρυμουλκισε... μπλακ αουτ ηταν δεν ξερω .... 
δεν το επαθε τοτε το κακο.
Τι να πουμε αμα εχουν ενα βαπορι που δεν σταματαει να δουλευει για συντηρηση, που δεν γινονται γυμανσια  που που .... 
Φταιει ο ναυτικος που πηγε προς νερου του! Πεστε ολοι πανω του να τον φατε να ξεπλυνετε και την ντροπη!

----------


## Michael

> Τό άλλο μου σχόλιο περί ενωμένων-και πότέ νικημένων- :lol: ναυτικών που αναφέρεις στο ποστ σου δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με αυτά που είπες εσυ , οπότε κακώς το πήρες προσωπικά .


Α, μην ανυσηχείς ουδέν προσωπικό.

Για τα συνδικάτα και την αποτυχία θωράκισης της απεργείας, τι πιστεύεις ότι έπρεπε να είχε γίνει ειδικότερα;

----------


## Michael

> Περιπου γυρω στο 1989 -1990 δεν θυμαμαι καλα, αυτο το ιδιο βαπορι ...  με αλλο ονομα τοτε , ειχε παθει ζημια και κατευθυνονταν στα βραχια της Παρου στον Αγιο Φωκα .. καποιο αλλο βαπορι πηγε και το ρυμουλκισε... μπλακ αουτ ηταν δεν ξερω .... 
> δεν το επαθε τοτε το κακο.
> Τι να πουμε αμα εχουν ενα βαπορι που δεν σταματαει να δουλευει για συντηρηση, που δεν γινονται γυμανσια  που που .... 
> Φταιει ο ναυτικος που πηγε προς νερου του! Πεστε ολοι πανω του να τον φατε να ξεπλυνετε και την ντροπη!


Αναφέρεσαι στα όσα εχουν λεχθεί εδωπέρα από εμας πρόσφατα ή γενικότερα;

----------


## Olive

> Τό άλλο μου σχόλιο περί ενωμένων-και πότέ νικημένων- :lol: ναυτικών που αναφέρεις στο ποστ σου δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με αυτά που είπες εσυ , οπότε κακώς το πήρες προσωπικά .
> 			
> 		
> 
> Α, μην ανυσηχείς ουδέν προσωπικό.
> 
> Για τα συνδικάτα και την αποτυχία θωράκισης της απεργείας, τι πιστεύεις ότι έπρεπε να είχε γίνει ειδικότερα;


    Οταν έγινε η επιστράτευση θα έπρεπε κανονικά οι ναυτικοί να εμμείνουν στην απεργία τους .Τι θα πάθαιναν?Θα οδηγούνταν μαζικά στα δικαστήρια ή θα απολύονταν?Απλά η κυβέρνηση θα ζοριζόταν περισσότερο. Για να γίνει βεβαίως αυτό χρειαζόνταν στήριξη απο τα συνδικάτα . Η καθοδήγηση όμως απο τους συνδικαλιστές  ήταν χαοτική , άλλοι είπαν στους ναυτικούς να γυρίσουν στα καράβια και άλλοι όχι , με αποτέλεσμα   τελικά να διαλυθεί η απεργία .

----------


## Michael

Ναι καταλαβαίνω. Βέβαια κανονικά δεν θα 'πρεπε καν να είχε κυρηχθεί η επιστράτευση. Που είμαστε; Σε πόλεμο ή στο Πακιστάν που κυβερνούν οι στρατηγοί; Ή μήπως έχουμε παράσχει στους ναυτικούς όλα όσα τους αρμόζουν και θεωρούμε απαράδεχτο το δικαίωμα τους να απεργήσουν; Ή μήπως το έχουν παρακάνει με τις παράλογες απεργίες τους;

----------


## Michael

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο τελευταίο τεύχος του εφοπλιστή υπάρχει υλικό για την υπόθεση του Σάμινα.

----------


## triad

> Κι εγώ ατύχημα απο βαριά αμέλεια νομίζω πως ήτανε. Το φουκαριάρικο το καράβι, παρά τα χρόνια του, παρα τη ζημιά που έπαθε με το χτύπημα στα βράχια, παρα την αμέλεια του πληρώματος να κλείσει τα στεγανά του πλοίου, αφού ταξίδευαν με χοντρή θάλασσα, άργησε να βυθιστεί, σώζωντας 490 άτομα. Τα ΜΜΕ βέβαια, δεν έμειναν στους διασωθέντες, σχεδόν καθόλου. Προφανώς γιατι τα θύματα "πουλάνε" πιο πολύ...


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.ΚΟΙΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ 80 ΑΤΟΜΑ,ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΙ.Κ ΕΝΑΣ ΝΑ ΧΑΝΟΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΣΤΙΑΣΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ.

----------


## xara

Γειά και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ. Κοίταξε να δείς, δεν εννοώ πώς δεν είναι κρίμα κι άδικο που χάθηκαν 80 ψυχές, όμως δεν πρέπει κανείς να μην παραγνωρίσει το γεγονός, πως σώθηκαν 490. Δεν είναι και λίγοι! Οσον αφορά στην εστίαση στους αδικοχαμένους 80 επιβάτες, η παρατήρηση αφορά τα ΜΜΕ, τα οποία προβάλουν μόνο τις καταστροφές και συνεχώς κινδυνολογούν, οχι απο ενδιαφέρον, αλλά γιατί  αυτά τα γεγονότα τους αποφέρουν έσοδα. Ο πόνος και ο τρόμος εχουν τηλεθέαση...

----------


## Morgan

*80 ΣΥΝΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ*

εκει πρεπει να εστιασουμε σαν πολιτες γιατι αυτο ΔΕΝ επρεπε να γινει.
το οτι σωθηκαν , θα επρεπε να ειναι το δεδομενο...

το τι κανουν τα ΜΜΕ , μου ειναι αδιαφορο

----------


## Olive

Παιδιά , χρονια πολλά καλά Χριστούγεννα 
  Χαρα , θα διαφωνήσω ριζικά μαζί σου . 
  Είναι τρομερό , πάνω απο κάθε φαντασία, να πνίγεται έστω και *ένας*  άνθρωπος   , όχι 80!!!( ένα εξωφρενικό νούμερο ντροπή για τη χώρα μας ) Δεν το χωράει το μυαλό μου ότι οι άνθρωποι αυτοί πήγαιναν ή επέστρεφαν -όπως ο καθένας απο εμάς- απο τις διακοπες τους , τα μπάνια τους τη χαρά τους , για να βρεθούν απο τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη να παλεύουν για τη ζωή τους μέσα στην παγωμένη θάλασσα και βλέποντας τους δικούς τους , τα παιδιά τους  να πνίγονται να κλαίνε....Είναι ένας εφιάλτης  που δεν τον χωράει ανθρώπινος νούς....
  Το δεδομένό ήταν να μην πνιγεί κανένας!!!Να σωθούν όλοι!Το ότι σώθηκαν οι περισσότεροι -είτε επειδή κολύμπησαν!!!!, είτε επειδή τους περιμάζεψαν οι βάρκες δεν θεωρείται επιτυχία ούτε για το κράτος , που τα έκανε θάλασσα , ούτε για κανέναν άλλο ....Καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πείς , αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτόύ του είδους τα δυστυχήματα  δεν επιτρέπουν κανενός είδους εφησυχασμό και συμβιβασμούς . Πω πω τι θυμηθήκαμε χρονιάρες μέρες.....

----------


## natasa

Αν και χρονιάρες μέρες δεν θα 'πρεπε να μιλάμε για ναυάγια και πνιγμούς, μου δίνετε την αφορμή να πώ κάτι για το θέμα. 
*ΔΕΝ* έχει κάμιά σημασία πόσοι σώθηκαν αλλά οτι 80 άνθρωποι χάθηκαν με τραγικό τρόπο, αβοήθητοι και μάλιστα τόσο κοντά στη στεριά. 
Και φυσικά ήταν βαριά αμέλεια, όταν το καράβι βράθηκε πάνω σε βράχια που βρίσκονται εκεί χιλιάδες χρόνια και απο αξιωματικούς που κάνουν το δρομολόγιο σχεδόν καθημερινά. Και αυτή η άποψη δεν είναι δική μου αλλά αξιωματικών του ΕΝ. Τώρα αυτοί που σώθηκαν μπορεί να είναι οι "τυχεροι" αλλά κουβαλάνε ένα ψυχολογικό τράυμα που πιθανότατα δεν θα ξεπεράσουν ποτέ. Θυμάστε όλοι την περίπτωση του ΔΥΣΤΟΣ όπου επέζησε μόνο ο ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Αυτός λοιπόν, μετά απο χρόνια  έκανε Master στη Χίο με έναν δικό μας ( του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ., αξιωματικό του ΕΝ) διδάκτορα ο οποίος μας έλεγε πως ,όταν γινόταν αναφορά στο ναυάγιο, είχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα και δεν μιλούσε ποτέ γι αυτό. Φαντάζεστε την ψυχολογική του κατάσταση του και όλων όσων έχουν ζήσει κάτι ανάλογο.

----------


## Spyros

Νατασα ολοι οσοι ζησαμε εκεινη την τραγωδια εχουμε μεσα μας σημαδια...Δεν ημουν στο πλοιο αλλα ημουν στην Παρο τη νυχτα εκεινη και σε βεβαιω πως τα τραυματα και σε μενα ειναι πολυ μεγαλα και βαθια και προτιμω να μην το συζηταω συνηθως...Απλως οι στιγμες δεν περιγραφονται και το γεγονος του οτι πεθαναν 80+1 ανθρωποι δεν περιγραφεται με λογια...
Αν διαβασεις σε γνωστο περιοδικο γραμματα μου που κατα καιρους εχουν δημοσιευτει για το θεμα αυτο θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω...
Τωρα οσον αφορα αυτο που λετε περι πλοιαρχου και ευθυνων θα πρεπει να θυμιθουμε οτι ο καπτα-Βασιλης ταξιδευε σε αυτη τη γραμμη χρονια ολοκληρα με το πλοιο αυτο...Απ'οσα ξερω για εκεινον γιατι δεν τον ηξερα και ποσωπικα δεν μου δεινει την εντυπωση ενος επαρμενου ανθρωπου που αγνοει τους κινδυνους της θαλασσας...Τωρα η ιστορια πως εχει κανεις δεν θα μαθει ποτε αυτο ειναι σιγουρο...
Οπως και να σημειωσω πως δεν ηταν το πλοιο που εφταιγε σε καμια περιπτωση για το συμβαν....Και το λεω γιατι πολυ κατακεραυνωθηκε κι αυτο απο τα διαφορα σχολια και τις απαξιωσεις του καθενα....

----------


## che

Για το κακούργημα της διατάραξης ασφάλειας υδάτινης συγκοινωνίας με ενδεχόμενο δόλο και για τρία πλημμελήματα πρότεινε ο εισαγγελέας του Εφετείου να καταδικαστούν ο πλοίαρχος και ο υποπλοίαρχος του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα", αλλά απαλλαγή του επιθεωρητή του ΥΕΝ και του προέδρου της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Πρότεινε επίσης την ενοχή για πλημμεληματικές κατηγορίες του πρώτου μηχανικού, του υπάρχου και του ασυρματιστή, του εκπροσώπου της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας, αλλά αθώωση του πηδαλιούχου.

ΠΗΓΗ: ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## che

Βαρύ ήταν το «κατηγορώ» του εισαγγελέα της έδρας του τριμελούς Εφετείου Κακουργημάτων Πειραιά Παναγιώτη Μπρακουμάτσου -σε επίπεδο προτάσεων τουλάχιστον- για δύο από τους κατηγορούμενους για το ναυάγιο του επιβατηγού «Σαμίνα Εξπρές», γεγονός λίγο-πολύ αναμενόμενο, ενώ η τότε πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ουσιαστικά βγήκε... λάδι, χθες στην αίθουσα πολλαπλών χρήσεων του Αρείου Πάγου.




Οπως είχε διαφανεί από τη Δευτέρα -πρώτη μέρα αγόρευσης του εισαγγελέα- ο κ. Μπρακουμάτσος πρότεινε ενοχή για ένα κακούργημα και σειρά πλημμελημάτων για τους φερόμενους ως κύριους υπαίτιους του ναυαγίου που στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 80 ανθρώπους. Οι Βασίλης Γιαννακής και Αναστάσιος Ψυχογιός, πλοίαρχος και υποπλοίαρχος αντίστοιχα, αντιμετωπίζουν τώρα βαρύτατες κατηγορίες, τις οποίες το δικαστήριο λίαν συντόμως αναμένεται να εξετάσει για να εκδώσει απόφαση που, όπως τόνισε ο εισαγγελέας «πρέπει να στείλει μήνυμα προς πολλούς αποδέκτες και κυρίως προς τους νέους ανθρώπους». Η πρόταση του κ. Μπρακουμάτσου για ενοχή των δύο για διατάραξη ασφάλειας της υδάτινης συγκοινωνίας με ενδεχόμενο δόλο, από την οποία επήλθε θάνατος ανθρώπων - το κακούργημα, ναυάγιο από αμέλεια, ανθρωποκτονία από αμέλεια κατά συρροή, σωματικές βλάβες από αμέλεια κατά συρροή (ο πλοίαρχος κατηγορείται ακόμη για μη αυτοπρόσωπη διεύθυνση πλοίου σε δυσχερή σημεία) έγινε δεκτή με συγκρατημένη ανακούφιση από αρκετούς συγγενείς που βρέθηκαν στην αίθουσα. Η πρόταση όμως για αθώωση για όλες της κατηγορίες (πλημμελήματα) που βάρυναν τον «πλέον επώνυμο» κατηγορούμενο και τότε πρόεδρο της πλοιοκτήτριας «Μινόαν Φλάιν Ντόλφινς», Κώστα Κληρονόμο, προκάλεσε ποικίλες αντιδράσεις τόσο στο ακροατήριο όσο και στους συνηγόρους πολιτικής αγωγής. «Ισως κάποια ευήκοα ώτα ικανοποιούνταν από πρόταση για ενοχή για τον κ. Κληρονόμο, όμως δεν έχω στοιχεία γι' αυτή την περίσταση», επισήμανε ο δικαστικός, που πρότεινε ενοχή του έτερου εκπροσώπου της εταιρείας Νίκου Βικάτου για τα πλημμελήματα της έκθεσης κατά συρροή και ηθικής αυτουργίας σε ψευδή βεβαίωση που τέλεσε όμως ο Βασίλης Θεολόγος, ο οποίος δεν βρίσκεται πια στη ζωή.



Την απαλλαγή των Γιαννακή και Ψυχογιού πρότεινε ο κ. Μπρακουμάτσος για τις κατηγορίες της έκθεσης με δόλο και της εγκατάλειψης, ζήτησε την ενοχή του Γιώργου Τριαντάφυλλου, ύπαρχου, και του Γεράσιμου Σκιαδαρέση, Α' μηχανικού, σε πλημμεληματικό βαθμό για διατάραξη υδάτινης συγκοινωνίας, ναυάγιο, ανθρωποκτονίες, σωματικές βλάβες και έκθεση με δόλο, όλα από αμέλεια, ζήτησε την αθώωση του ναύτη Παναγιώτης Κάσδαγλη για εγκατάλειψη χωρίς συναίνεση πλοιάρχου, του επιθεωρητή Παναγιώτη Τσόρβα για ψευδή βεβαίωση, ενώ πρότεινε ενοχή για το αδίκημα της εγκατάλειψης πλοίου χωρίς συναίνεση πλοιάρχου για τον ασυρματιστή Δημήτρη Τσούμα και την απαλλαγή του για έκθεση κατά συρροή με ενδεχόμενο δόλο.

Οι προτάσεις του εισαγγελέα συνοδεύτηκαν από τις εκτιμήσεις του για τις αιτίες της τραγωδίας, με τους Γιαννακή και Ψυχογιό να φέρονται, όπως αναμενόταν, ως οι φυσικοί αυτουργοί του δυστυχήματος, ενώ η αγόρευση του αναπληρωτή εισαγγελέα Αριστείδη Φραγκιαδάκη ήταν ίσως εντονότερη όσον αφορά τις ευθύνες των υπαιτίων του ναυαγίου.




ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ - 18/01/2006

----------


## che

«Προσβολή στη μνήμη των 81 αδικοχαμένων θυμάτων του εφοπλιστικού εγκλήματος του «ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ» και πρόκληση στις οικογένειες των θυμάτων, τους ναυτεργάτες, τον ελληνικό λαό αποτελεί η πρόταση των Εισαγγελέων της έδρας στην δίκη που από τον Μάιο διεξάγεται.» 
Έτσι χαρακτηρίζουν την μέχρι στιγμής διαδικασία τα ναυτικά σωματεία ΠEMEN και ΣTEΦENΣΩN, σημειώνοντας ακόμα: 
«Τελικά το μαχαίρι που θα «έφθανε στο κόκαλο» ήταν χάρτινο! Οι Εισαγγελείς της έδρας έβαλαν το δικό τους λιθαράκι για την αθώωση των εφοπλιστών από το έγκλημα που διέπραξαν. 
Είχαν προηγηθεί η προδικαστική διαδικασία που έβαλε τις βάσεις για αυτή την εξέλιξη και την αθώωση των εφοπλιστών, των πολιτικών και της πολιτικής που ευθύνονται για το έγκλημα. 
Τι και αν σε όλη την διαδικασία με ατράνταχτα στοιχεία αποδείχθηκε ότι το «ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ» ήταν ένα πλωτό φέρετρο και έπρεπε προ πολλού, πριν πάρει μαζί του τα 81 αθώα θύματα να είχε οδηγηθεί στο διαλυτήριο; 
Τι και αν αποδείχθηκε η εγκληματική ευθύνη της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας MFD, του Υπουργείου Ε.Ν., της Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων, του Νηογνώμονα; 
Όλοι αυτοί για τους Εισαγγελείς είναι αθώοι, χωρίς ευθύνη. Γι αυτούς ένοχοι είναι οι συνήθως ύποπτοι, οι ναυτεργάτες. 
Οι εξελίξεις επαναφέρουν επιτακτικά την ανάγκη της συσπείρωσης δυνάμεων και της έντασης της πάλης των ναυτεργατών, των κατοίκων των νησιών, όλων των εργαζομένων για να υπερασπιστούν την ίδια την ζωή τους». 



ΠΗΓΗ ''ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ''

----------


## MIRSINI

Στην ιστοσελίδα φιλοξενούνται μικρά σχόλια από ανθρώπους που βρίσκονταν στο «Eξπρές Σάμινα», που έχασαν στο ναυάγιο δικούς τους ανθρώπους, από κάποιους που θέλουν να εκφράσουν τη συμπαράστασή τους ή να δώσουν κάποια πληροφορία και από τις ίδιες, τη Xάιντι και την Kριστίν. Ξεχωρίσαμε και μεταφράσαμε μερικά από αυτά.

21 Oκτωβρίου 2005
Aνγκε Σέφε - Γκούφα 
Aννόβερο, Γερμανία
Zούσα στη Nάξο για περίπου 6 χρόνια διευθύνοντας ένα ξενοδοχείο και ένα κοκτέιλ μπαρ μαζί με τον άντρα μου. O αγαπημένος μου άντρας, Xρήστος Γκούφας, πέθανε στη συμφορά του «Σάμινα Eξπρές». Eυχαριστώ για όλη τη συμπαράσταση. Σκέφτομαι καθέναν που έχασε κάποιον αγαπημένο ή που δεν μπορεί να ξεχάσει, γιατί ήταν κι αυτός πάνω στο πλοίο. Tο ξέρω πως ο πόνος είναι ακόμα δυνατός.

11 Σεπτεμβρίου 2005
Xρήστος, Πάρος
Oλοι πρέπει να θυμόμαστε εκείνη τη νύχτα. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να μην ξαναζήσουμε εφιάλτες σαν αυτόν της 26ης Σεπτεμβρίου.

30 Aυγούστου 2005
Aμι MακKάνλες
Σας θαυμάζω πολύ και τις δυο σας που γυρίσατε. Πάρτε, σας παρακαλώ, τη δύναμή μου μαζί να σας ενισχύει. Θα ανάψω ένα κερί εκείνη τη νύχτα και θα προσεύχομαι για σας.  
ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ 28/01/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

Τίτλοι τέλους τη Δευτέρα για την πολύκροτη δίκη των κατηγορουμένων ως υπευθύνων για το ναυάγιο του «Εξπρές Σάμινα» το Σεπτέμβριο του 2000 στην Πάρο· ένοχοι κρίθηκαν οι επτά εκ των εννέα κατηγορουμένων, για κακούργημα δε, ο πλοίαρχος Βασίλης Γιαννακής και ο υποπλοίαρχος Αναστάσιος Ψυχογιός. 

Ένοχοι για πλημμεληματικού χαρακτήρα πράξεις κρίθηκαν ο ύπαρχος Γιώργος Τριαντάφυλλος, ο πρώτος μηχανικός Γεράσιμος Σκιαδαρέσης, ο ασυρματιστής Δημήτρης Τσούρας και οι εκπρόσωποι της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Αθώοι κρίθηκαν ο πηδαλιούχος Παναγιώτης Κάσδαγλης και ο επιθεωρητής του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Παναγιώτης Τσόδρας.
Το δικαστήριο δέχθηκε ότι το πλοίο οδηγήθηκε στη μοιραία πρόσκρουση στις βραχονησίδες Πόρτες από λάθος πλεύση και όχι από μηχανική βλάβη, ενώ καταλόγισε ευθύνες και στους υπευθύνους της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Έτσι, επέβαλε πρόσκαιρες καθείρξεις στον πλοίαρχο και τον υποπλοίαρχο του «Εξπρές Σάμινα», το ναυάγιο του οποίου, στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000, παρέσυρε στο θάνατο συνολικά 80 ανθρώπους. Επέβαλε επίσης ποινές φυλάκισης σε τρία μέλη του πληρώματος και στους δύο υπευθύνους της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας.
Σύμφωνα με την εισαγγελική πρόταση, που έγινε δεκτή από το δικαστήριο, στον πλοίαρχο *Βασίλη Γιαννακή* επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης 16 ετών, ενός μηνός και 15 ημερών και στον υποπλοίαρχο *Αναστάσιο Ψυχογιό*, ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με το δικαστήριο, φέρει τις βαρύτερες ευθύνες, ποινή φυλάκισης 19 ετών, ενός μηνός και 15 ημερών.
Στους υπόλοιπους αξιωματικούς, το δικαστήριο επέβαλε τις εξής ποινές φυλάκισης: *Γιώργος Τριαντάφυλλος*, ύπαρχος: οκτώ χρόνια, εννέα μήνες και 28 ημέρες, *Γεράσιμος Σκιαδαρέσης*, Α’ μηχανικός: οκτώ χρόνια, έξι μήνες και 28 ημέρες, *Δημήτρης Τσιούμας*, ασυρματιστής: 15 μήνες.
Επίσης, ο εισαγγελέας της έδρας, Παναγ.Μπρακουμάτσος, αν και αρχικά είχε ζητήσει την αθώωσή τους, πρότεινε την ποινή της τετραετούς φυλάκισης και έξι μηνών για τους εκπροσώπους της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Minoan Flying Dolphins, *Κώστα Κληρονόμο* και *Νίκο Βικάτο*. Στους δύο προαναφερθέντες επιβλήθηκε τελικά ποινή φυλάκισης τεσσάρων ετών, τριών μηνών και τριών ημερών (έκαστος).
Το δικαστήριο έδωσε στους πέντε κατηγορουμένους που καταδικάστηκαν σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος αναστολή έκτισης της ποινής τους μέχρι τη δευτεροβάθμια δίκη, ενώ στον ασυρματιστή Δημήτρη Τσιούμα έδωσε τριετή αναστολή.
*ΚΚΕ: Προκλητική απόφαση*
Σε ανακοίνωσή του, το ΚΚΕ χαρακτηρίζει «πρόκληση» την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου, σημειώνοντας ότι «δεν δικαιώνει τους 80 αδικοχαμένους».
«Η απόφαση, που ’ρίχνει στα μαλακά’ τους πραγματικούς ενόχους, ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό προκαθορισμένη από την προδικαστική διαδικασία, που μετέτρεψε τις κατηγορίες κατά των ιδιοκτητών - πλοιοκτητών από κακουργήματα σε πλημμελήματα και που άφησε στο απυρόβλητο τις μεγάλες πολιτικές ευθύνες της κυβέρνησης του ΠΑΣΟΚ, όπως και της ΝΔ, που υπηρετούν, προστατεύουν και διευρύνουν τα εφοπλιστικά κέρδη» αναφέρεται στην ανακοίνωση.
«Η κυρία αιτία που οδήγησε σε αυτό το αποτρόπαιο έγκλημα όχι μόνο δεν έπαψε να υπάρχει, αλλά έχει διογκωθεί ακόμα περισσότερο, με νόμους και μέτρα που υπηρετούν την κερδοφορία των εφοπλιστών και όχι την ασφάλεια των επιβατών και των ναυτεργατών» σημειώνει το ΚΚΕ.
«Και αυτή η απόφαση» προσθέτει, «έρχεται να αναδείξει το δίκιο της απεργίας των ναυτεργατών και να εκθέσει για μια ακόμα φορά την κυβέρνηση της ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ, που χαρακτήρισαν ως ’ακρότητα’ την απεργία και τα αιτήματά της, που στρέφονται κατά της φιλοεφοπλιστικού νομοσχεδίου και της παραπέρα απελευθέρωσης της ακτοπλοΐας».

«Φανερώνει πως οι θυσίες του ενιαίου αγώνα των εργαζομένων είναι πολύ μικρότερες για το λαό από τις συνέπειες της αντιλαϊκής πολιτικής» καταλήγει.
*ΣΥΝ: Το δίκαιο πνίγηκε*
Ο υπεύθυνος Γραφείου Τύπου και Επικοινωνίας του ΣΥΝ Ν.Βούτσης δήλωσε: «Η αναμενόμενη δικαστική απόφαση, μετά την "περιπέτεια" της προδιαδικασίας, δείχνει για μία ακόμα φορά, μετά από ένα τραγικό ναυτικό δυστύχημα με δεκάδες νεκρούς, ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πάντοτε το δίκαιο πνίγεται και στον αφρό μένει η ασυλία των κερδοσκόπων πλοιοκτητών και των κάθε είδους θεσμικών αρμοδίων για τους ελέγχους και την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας».

_news.in.gr, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ_

----------


## gioannis13

*http://www.naftemporiki.com/* *30/5*
*14:23* 

ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ - ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ Ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ - ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΙ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ

και οπως ολοι μας γνωριζουμε,ΚΑΠΝΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  :Wink:

----------


## mastrokostas

> *http://www.naftemporiki.com/* *30/5*
> *14:23* 
> 
> ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ - ΓΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΚΡΟΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ Ο ΕΙΣΑΓΓΕΛΕΑΣ - ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ΟΙ ΕΚΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΟΙΡΑΙΟ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟ
> 
> και οπως ολοι μας γνωριζουμε,ΚΑΠΝΟΣ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΩΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ


 
Όπα Καπταγιάννη ,αμέσως χωρίς φωτιά καπνός  δεν βγαίνει ! Υπήρχε μηχανική βλάβη στο βαπόρι ,και το θυμήθηκαν σήμερα !Μετά από τόσα χρόνια ! Η έφυγε από τον Πειραιά μια χαρά και μόλις είδε της Πόρτες έπαθε βλάβη !Και αυτή η βλάβη ήταν μαγική και το οδήγησε επάνω στο νησί! 
Έχω βαρεθεί όλα τα χρόνια ,να άκουω για μηχανική βλάβη .Και το άλλο ...όποτε δίνουν  καμία στον ντόκο , δεν άκουσε στο ανάποδα !Ήταν κουφό !
Ας αφήσουμε του μηχανικούς ήσυχους!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η παρακάτω εργασία του ΕΜΠ αφορά προσομοίωση του ναυαγίου σύμφωνα με τις καταθέσεις και τα ευρήματα των δυτών. Με βάση τα παραπάνω δεδομένα εκφράζονται συμπεράσματα για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου:
http://www.naval.ntua.gr/sdl/Publica...MINA-PAPER.pdf

Σύμφωνα με την προσομοίωση το ρήγμα που προκάλεσε τη βύθιση κατέκλυσε το μηχανοστάσιο και δεν μπόρεσαν να κλείσουν τα στεγανά από εκεί, επίσης δεν μπόρεσαν να λειτουργήσουν τα χειριστήρια των στεγανών από τη γέφυρα γιατί η εφεδρική ηλεκτρομηχανή δούλεψε για πολύ λίγο λόγω βλάβης.

Πριν επιρρίψουμε τις ευθύνες και στους μηχανικούς ας δούμε λίγο παραπέρα.
Μία παράμετρος που δεν αναφέρθηκε προηγουμένως είναι ο φόρτος εργασίας των πληρωμάτων της ακτοπλοΐας και οι συνέπειες στην συντήρηση του πλοίου. 
Μήπως οι ακτοπλόοι εφοπλιστές πιέζουν αφόρητα να βγαίνουν όσα περισσότερα δρομολόγια γίνεται και να μη μένει το καράβι δεμένο καθόλου, ώστε να γίνει η συντήρηση, οι έλεγχοι και οι δοκιμές; Αν το βαπόρι κάνει συνέχεια ταξίδια μπορεί να δοκιμαστεί η εφεδρική ηλεκτρομηχανή αν δουλεύει σωστά; Και ακόμα και αν μπορέσει να γίνει δοκιμή και βγεί βλάβη πότε θα γίνει η επισκευή;
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει φαντάζομαι και με τη γέφυρα. Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ επαγγελματία να κάνει "κόντρες" αλλά μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι πέφτει "γραμμή" από το γραφείο (ίσως και από τους ίδιους τον εφοπλιστές που πολλοί αυτοαποκαλούνται "καπετάν...") "πέσε πρώτος για να πιάσεις την καλή θέση στον μόλο" (που τις περισσότερες φορές δεν φτιάχτηκε για να επιβιβάζονται και αποβιβάζονται αυτοκίνητα, αφού το '60 ελάχιστοι είχαν αυτοκίνητα) ή "για να προλάβεις τον άλλο που φεύγει πιο νωρίς". και για αυτό βλέπουμε χειρισμούς με κάβους με τον κόσμο στο μόλο και δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει αν κάποια στιγμή κοπεί κάνας κάβος.
Και σε όλα γιατί ένας ναυτικός τα ανέχεται αυτά; Είναι και ο κίνδυνος της ανεργίας ή ακόμα και η απειλή ότι θα βγάλει κακό όνομα στην πιάτσα αν αντιδράσει ο ναυτικός ότι είναι ζώρας, μυστήριος κ.λπ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η παρακάτω εργασία του ΕΜΠ αφορά προσομοίωση του ναυαγίου σύμφωνα με τις καταθέσεις και τα ευρήματα των δυτών. Με βάση τα παραπάνω δεδομένα εκφράζονται συμπεράσματα για τα αίτια του ναυαγίου:
> http://www.naval.ntua.gr/~sdl/Publications/Papers/SAMINA-PAPER.pdf
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την προσομοίωση το ρήγμα που προκάλεσε τη βύθιση κατέκλυσε το μηχανοστάσιο και δεν μπόρεσαν να κλείσουν τα στεγανά από εκεί, επίσης δεν μπόρεσαν να λειτουργήσουν τα χειριστήρια των στεγανών από τη γέφυρα γιατί η εφεδρική ηλεκτρομηχανή δούλεψε για πολύ λίγο λόγω βλάβης.


Επί τι ευκαιρία και μερικά τεχνικά στοιχεία για την emergency generator και τι water tight doors .

H emergency generator, βρίσκεται στο ανώτερο κατάστρωμα και με άμεση πρόσβαση σε αυτό. Η εκκίνηση της γίνετε κατ’ επιλογή manual και αυτόματα . Από αυτήν και σε περίπτωση black out τροφοδοτούνται τα κάτωθι κυκλώματα:
1) υδατοστεγείς πόρτες 
2) πηδάλια 
3) Φώτα ναυσιπλοΐας
4) emergency light 
5) Ασύρματος
6) φωτισμός και διάφορες πρίζες στην γέφυρα 
7) καπόνια καθαίρεσης σωσίβιων λέμβων .(αν και δεν χρειάζεται ηλεκτρική ενέργεια για την καθαίρεση τους )
 8)Radar 
9) Αντλία SOS
10) Αντλίες πυρκαγιάς 
11) Σπριγκλερ
12) breaking class
13) Smoke detectors 
14) Πυξίδα
15) P.A system

Από συστοιχία μπαταριών τροφοδοτούνται :

1)Emergency lights
2) Ένα VHF την γέφυρα 
3) Μια σφυρίχτρα 
4) πυροστεγεις πόρτες 
5) General alarms

Ακόμη, ένας emergency πομπός ασυρμάτου τροφοδοτείται από δικές του μπαταρίες . 

Αν θυμάμαι καλά οι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες κλείνουν από τρία σημεία . 
A) από την γέφυρα με διακόπτη που κλείνει όλες η από μερικούς διακόπτες που κλείνουν κάθε μια μόνη της .Στον πίνακα αυτόν υπάρχουν και ενδεικτικές λυχνίες που δείχνουν την κατάσταση της κάθε πόρτας ,ανοικτή η κλειστή .
B) από τον χώρο που βρίσκονται οι αντλίες ( οι πόρτες κλείνουν με υδραυλική πίεση και υπάρχει σε κάποιο κατάστρωμα πάντα επάνω από την ίσαλο, η αντλία μαζί με το όλο σύστημα , )
C) και τοπικά εκεί που βρίσκετε η κάθε πόρτα με χειροκίνητη αντλία .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τεςλικά τον προβληματισμό του φόρουμ για την ηλεκτρομηχανή ανάγκης έχει και το Πρωτοδικείο:

"Ανοίγει και πάλι ο φάκελος του πολύνεκρου ναυαγίου του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα», προκειμένου να διερευνηθούν οι αστικές ευθύνες του Δημοσίου και των οργάνων του ύστερα από αγωγές των συγγενών των θυμάτων που διεκδικούν την καταβολή αποζημιώσεων, υποστηρίζοντας ότι οι επιθεωρητές που διενήργησαν τους ελέγχους στο πλοίο άσκησαν πλημμελώς τα καθήκοντά τους.



Το Διοικητικό Πρωτοδικείο Πειραιά θεωρεί ελλιπή τα στοιχεία της δικογραφίας με σημείο αιχμής τα προβλήματα λειτουργίας που παρουσίασε η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ανάγκης του μοιραίου πλοίου, γι' αυτό και διατάσσει την εξέταση μαρτύρων προκειμένου να σχηματίσει ασφαλή κρίση.Οι δικαστές δέχονται ότι ένα από τα κρίσιμα ζητήματα που θέλουν περαιτέρω διερεύνηση και συνδέονται άμεσα με τη βύθιση του πλοίου που στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 81 ανθρώπους, είναι το γεγονός ότι δεν λειτουργούσε επαρκώς η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ανάγκης. 

Αυτό είχε αποτέλεσμα να μην τροφοδοτηθούν με ρεύμα βασικοί τομείς του πλοίου, μεταξύ των οποίων και η γέφυρα, και να μην κλείσουν, έστω και μετά την πρόσκρουση, οι υδατοστεγείς θύρες του πλοίου και κυρίως του μηχανοστασίου. Σύμφωνα με τους πραγματογνώμονες, εάν η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ανάγκης ήταν σε ετοιμότητα, είτε θα απέτρεπε τη βύθιση του «Σαμίνα» είτε θα την επιβράδυνε σημαντικά.

Οπως επισημαίνουν οι δικαστές (πρόεδρος της σύνθεσης η Αγγελική Παπαπαναγιώτου-Λεζα), ούτε η έκθεση πραγματογνωμοσύνης ούτε η έκθεση του ΑΣΝΑ (Ανακριτικό Συμβούλιο Ναυτικών Ατυχημάτων) δεν διευκρινίζει τους ακριβείς λόγους για τους οποίους δεν λειτούργησε η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια, αλλά αναφέρει ως πιθανά αίτια την πλημμελή συντήρησή της ή την ανεπάρκεια καυσίμων ή την άεργο λειτουργία της, δηλαδή χωρίς να τροφοδοτηθεί ο αντίστοιχος πίνακας με ρεύμα. 

Οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων που κατέθεσαν την αγωγή σε βάρος του Δημοσίου υποστηρίζουν ότι οι επιθεωρητές του ΚΕΕΠ (Κλάδος Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων) δεν άσκησαν επισταμένο έλεγχο με αποτέλεσμα να μη διαπιστώσουν την πλημμελή συντήρηση της ηλεκτρογεννήτριας. Θυμίζουμε ότι το Συμβούλιο Εφετών Αιγαίου δεν απήγγειλε κατηγορία σε βάρος τους, κρίνοντας ότι δεν υπήρχαν ενδείξεις ενοχής. 

Το δικαστήριο με την υπ. αριθμ. 1465/2007 απόφασή του ανέβαλε την έκδοση οριστικής απόφασης και διατάσσει την κατάθεση των επιθεωρητών και του καθηγητή Θ. Λουκάκη, ενώ υποχρεώνει το Δημόσιο να διαβιβάσει μέσα σε ένα μήνα τις έγγραφες καταγγελίες του μηχανικού του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού Αν. Σοροκα-Πλάκα (21 και 25.9.2000) και τις εκθέσεις που συνέταξαν οι επιθεωρητές, δίνοντας νέο ραντεβού στις 6 Νοεμβρίου 2007.




_ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ - 29/09/2007_
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_tex...07,id=76078416"

----------


## Giorgos_D

H επιθεώρηση της ηλεκτρογεννήτριας ανάγκης (αρχικά σε ποστάλι και κατ'επέκταση σε ποντοπόρο) πού υπάγεται? Στον ΚΕΕΠ ή στον Νηογνώμονα του πλοίου?

----------


## Kyriakos

Την ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ανάγκης την επιθεωρούν:
1) Νηογνώμονας
2) ΚΕΕΠ - PSC
3) Σημαία
4) P & I
5) Charterers
6) .....

Ξέχασα κανέναν?

----------


## Apostolos

Εταιρία! Μέσω του Internal Audit του ISM!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Με την παραπάνω ερώτηση μου ήθελα να διευκρινήσω, πιστοποιητικό ποιος δίνει? Γιατί υπάρχουν κάποια τμήματα τα οποία επιθεωρούνται από το νηογνώμονα και ταυτόχρονα τα αναγνωρίζει και η σημαία-ΚΕΕΠ, ή το αντίθετο. Η ηλεκτρογεννήτρια ανάγκης ανήκει σε αυτήν την κατηγορία?

----------


## Apostolos

Για τα επιβατηγά πλοία υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα το εξής παράδοξο: Αν έχει νηογνώμονα το πλοίο (συνήθως Ελληνικο  :Sad:  ) επιθεωρήται κανονικά και απο εκεί και πέρα αναλαμβάνει να εκτελέσει και η ΕΕΠ ξανά το πλοίο. Η ηλεκ/α ανάγκης επιθεωρήται (υποτήθεται) εβδομαδιαία απο το πλήρωμα και ετήσια απο εταιρία - νηογνώμονα - επιθεώρηση.

----------


## mastrokostas

Για να ξέρουν πως είναι και αυτοί που δεν κατεβαίνουν στα μηχανοστάσια !
Η πρώτη είναι κλειστή θέση και η δεύτερη σε ανοιχτή

----------


## Petros

Θελει κατι Γιαπωνεζικο λεει για να ανοιξει.

----------


## vassilisman

apo poio ploio einai ?

----------


## Best Ferries

Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο τευχος του Εφοπλιστη ειχε αφιερωμα στο Ναυαγιο Του Express Samina?

----------


## Νaval22

Οκτώβριος και Νοεμβριος 2000 αλλα και σε επόμενα τεύχη υπήρχαν πολλές αναφορές

----------


## JASON12345

> Γνωριζει κανεις ποιο τευχος του Εφοπλιστη ειχε αφιερωμα στο Ναυαγιο Του Express Samina? Αν και δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικης μορφης θα ηθελα να μαθω!



Να πούμε ότι σε αυτά τα τεύχη είχε ξεσπάσει μια μεγάλη κόντρα ανάμεσα
σε Έναν δημοσιογράφο του περιοδικού και ενός καθηγητή ΕΜΠ.
Έχει ενδιαφέρον αλλά πρέπει να ξέρεις μαθηματικά :Smile:

----------


## sotis2000

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το (εξπρες σαμινα) ονομαζοταν παλιοτερα (βεργινα σκάι); :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το (εξπρες σαμινα) ονομαζοταν παλιοτερα (βεργινα σκάι);


Από όσο ξέρω φίλε μου το πλοίο δεν λεγόταν ποτέ Βεργίνα Σκάι. 
Το προηγούμενο όνομα του ήταν *Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα*, και εκτός από το παρόν θέμα, άλλα στοχεία και φωτογραφίες 
για το πλοίο μπορείς να δείς αν πατήσεις και σε *ΑΥΤΟ* το θέμα.

----------


## nautikos

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν το (εξπρες σαμινα) ονομαζοταν παλιοτερα (βεργινα σκάι);


Οχι καμια σχεση. Το πλοιο που αναφερεσαι λογικα ειναι αυτο.

----------


## JASON12345

Πριν από το Γκολντεν Βεργίνα είχε κι άλλο νομίζω αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πιο.
Και μια ερώτηση.
Με τι σινιάλα έφυγε...... ;

----------


## Nautikos II

> Πριν από το Γκολντεν Βεργίνα είχε κι άλλο νομίζω αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πιο.
> Και μια ερώτηση.
> Με τι σινιάλα έφυγε...... ;


Εφυγε με της HELLAS FERRIES η MFD?

----------


## JASON12345

Α.Και όχι με Μίνοαν φλάινγκ ντόλφινς;

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο με μπερδευει λιγο

----------


## Nautikos II

Ειμαι ΛΑΘΟΣ, εφυγε με MFD, SORY Φiλε Jason12345

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πριν από το Γκολντεν Βεργίνα είχε κι άλλο νομίζω αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πιο.
> Και μια ερώτηση.
> Με τι σινιάλα έφυγε...... ;


Παλικάρια ...''έφυγε'' με σινιάλα της HELLAS FERRIES, όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και *ΕΔΩ*, σε φωτογραφία που όμως μας είπε ο φίλος *Roi Baudoin* 
τραβήχτηκε περίπου ένα μήνα πριν το ναυάγιο.

Τώρα φίλε *jason* όσο αφορά το ''άλλο'' πριν το Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα μάλλον θα εννοείς το *Βεργίνα* (ex. BILU).

----------


## Nautikos II

Και εγω βαση φωτο ειπα αρχικα HELLAS FERRIES αλλα με μπερδευαι το πολυσυζητημενο MFD

----------


## JASON12345

Πάντως,αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι ότι εφυγε ναυλωμένο στην Μίνοαν μπλα μπλα μπλα αλλά μπορεί είχαν αφήσει τα σινιάλα της ΗΕΛΛΑΣ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ.
Κάτι σαν την Αριάδνη που είναι ναυλωμένη στην Μίνοαν και έχει τα σινιάλα της ελλενίκ παίζει :Smile: 
Είναι συγκινητικιά για μενα η φωτογραφία η δευτερη του Ρόι.

----------


## karystos

Με το σινιάλο και το όνομα της Εταιρείας ξεκινάτε μια τεράστια ιστορία, που ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνει μια ανεξάρτητη ενότητα, επειδή η γέννηση και η λειτουργία της τότε Minoan Lines Highspeed (μετέπειτα MFD) δεν ήταν τίποτα άλλο παρά μια εκπληκτικά ενορχηστρωμένη παραπλάνηση των πάντων, γύρω από το μαγικό όνομα "ΜΙΝΟΑΝ". Βλέπω, διαβάζοντας τα περι "ναύλωσης στη MINOAN", ότι ακόμη και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη εικόνα, παρ' όλο που το ναυάγιο λειτούργησε σαν καταλύτης και προκάλεσε πανικόβλητες αντιδράσεις από ανθρώπους, που έντρομοι επιχείρησαν να εγκαταλείψουν το ναυάγιο (όχι του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αλλά της MFD) σαν τα ποντίκια. Είναι μια πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία.

Προς το παρον να πούμε ότι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ανήκε στην Εταιρεία "Minoan Flying Dolphins", που δεν ήταν ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ θυγατρική των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ, και έφερε στα πλευρά και στην τσιμινιέρα το λογότυπο "Hellas Ferries". Για τα υπόλοιπα, αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, μπορούμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή να πούμε αρκετά πράγματα.

----------


## El Greco

Ti ennooume den ipirxe pote siggatriki tis Minoan Lines??

I MINOAN FLYING DOLPHINS dimourgithike me tin sinxonefsi tis MINOAN LINES HIGHSPEED (Highspeed 1 + Ariadne sxedon 100% Minoan lines) + CERES FLYING DOLPHINS(ola to Flying cat, Flying dolphin 2000 + Flying dolphins diafora).

otan tellos tou 1999 eksagorastikan ta ipolipa plia tis aktoploias
(ta diafora express) me pliromi se metoxes tis Minoan flying Dolphins oxi Cash + fedra kai erotokritos(to opio paramene naylomeno stin Minoan) I Minoan miose tin simmetoxi tis sto simerino 32%. (kapote ipirxe kai i skepsi na perasi kai to Aretousa stin Mfd). 
Apofasistike lipon na dimourgithoun dio BRAND to proto idio stin eteria MFD (MINOAN FLYING DOLPHINS) gia ola ta taxiploa, to deytero HELLAS FERRIES gia ta synbatika.

----------


## Paralia

Απόλυτα σωστός ο El Greco. Απλά υπήρχαν δύο ακόμα brand names: Saronikos Ferries (14 πλοία τότε) και Sporades Ferries (νομίζω 4 πλοία).

----------


## karystos

Η minoan lines highspeed ήταν μια πολυμετοχική εταιρεία στην οποία συμμετείχαν μεταξύ άλλων οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ, o Σφηνιάς, ο Βαλσαμής (ιδιοκτήτης του Captain George για το οποίο και μόνο χρειάζονται σελίδες)
και διάφοροι επενδυτές, μεταξύ των οποίων και κάποιος Ελβετός! Ουδέποτε είχαν οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ το 100%. Αν αυτό λέγεται θυγατρική τότε εντάξει. Όταν ιδρύθηκε δεν είχε ούτε ένα πλοίο στην κατοχή της, και όμως της ανετέθη η υλοποίηση δύο αδειών σκοπιμότητας των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ γραμμών για Κυκλάδες, που προέβλεπαν ΝΕΟΤΕΥΚΤΟ πλοίο που θα έπρεπε να πιάνει σε ένα σωρό νησιά. Οι άδειες αυτές δεν ήσαν μεταβιβάσιμες. Τελικά οι δύο άδειες συγχωνεύτηκαν σε μία για Παροναξία καθαρή, υλοποιήθηκαν από Εταιρεία στην οποία δεν ανήκαν και η οποία μάλον δεν υπήρχε όταν εκδόθηκαν, με πλοίο που μόνο νεοτευκτο δεν ήταν. Το τι ήταν, όπως είπα και πριν, είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία. Στη εταιρεία αυτή εκχωρήθηκε, άγνωστο πως, άγνωστο από ποιόν, άγνωστο έναντι ποιών ανταλλαγμάτων το δικάιωμα να φέρουν και να εκμεταλεύονται το όνομα, το σήμα και το λογότυπο των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ σα να ήταν και η ίδια ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ. Δηλαδή από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη ο κύριος Ελβετός και ο κύριος τάδε και ο κύριος δεινα βρέθηκαν στην ευχάριστη θέση να καρπούνται το όνομα, το σήμα και το λογότυπο μιας πανίσχυρης εταιρείας χωρίς να πληρώσουν γι αυτό δραχμή στην υποτιθέμενη "μαμά". 

Αν δηλαδή μαζευτούμε εμείς και φτιάξουμε μια εταιρεία που θα φτιάχνει κάποιο ματζούνι και πείσουμε την Coca Cola να συμμετάσχει με 50%, η Coca Cola δεν θα ελέγξει τι σόι ματζούνι θα είναι αυτό, θα μας επιτρέψει να το λέμε Ματζούνι Coca Cola, με τα χρώματα, το σήμα και το λογότυπό της κι επειδή είμαστε καλά παιδιά θα μας παραχωρήσει και κάποιο κομμάτι της παραγωγής της, όλα αυτά φυσικά απολύτως δωρεάν, μόνο και μόνο επειδή της κάναμε τη χάρη να συμμετάσχει στο μαντζουνοποιείο μας, τσοντάροντας βέβαια τη συμμετοχή της. 

Τι καθόμαστε τότε;

----------


## Paralia

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα από επιχειρήσεις, γιατί αυτά που λες είναι ασυνάρτητα και επίσης αβάσιμα. Γίνεται να αναρωτιέσαι γιατί η εταιρεία είχε στο όνομα της τη λέξη Minoan όταν η εταιρεία ιδρύθηκε από τις Μινωικές Γραμμές; Οι 3 βασικοί μέτοχοι ήταν οι Μινωικές, ο Λιβανός και ο Κ. Αγαπητός, οι υπόλοιποι που αναφέρεις είτε δεν υπήρχαν ή είχαν ελάχιστα ποσοστά.

----------


## karystos

Είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;

----------


## Paralia

Απολύτως, τα παραπάνω είναι γνωστά εδώ και  χρόνια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πληροφοριακά σε μια ΑΕ οι σημαντικές αποφάσεις (άυξηση ΜΚ, διάλυση, σύσταση ΔΣ) πρέπει να έχουν την έγκριση των 2/3 των μετόχων (αν θυμάμαι καλά) οπότε και το 50&#37; να έχει κάποιος δεν μπορεί να έχει πλήρη έλεγχο.
Αλλά μήπως είμαστε εκτός θέματος; Στο θέμα αυτό συζητάμε για το ναυάγιο.

----------


## karystos

Το τι είναι γνωστό και το τι είναι αλήθεια είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Όταν λες ότι την Minoan Lines Highspeed την έχουν ιδρύσει οι ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ με μέτοχο τον Κώστα Αγαπητό αλλά δεν αναφέρεις καθόλου το μακαρίτη το Σφηνιά, μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις καλά τα πράγματα. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν ο Κώστας Αγαπητός έχει εκφράσει δημόσια τη γνωμη του γι αυτή την ιστορία και είναι και καταγεγραμμένη.("Μας πήραν τα βαπόρια και μας έδωσαν κ...χαρτα"). Από εκεί και ύστερα δεν είσαι βέβαια υποχρεωμένος να πιστεύεις αυτά που γράφω εγώ. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι είναι και αβάσιμα. ¶λλο αν το βήμα αυτό δεν προσφέρεται για να αρχίσουμε να δημοσιοποιούμε ντοκουμέντα, τα οποία και βέβαια υπάρχουν.

----------


## Paralia

Ο Κώστας Αγαπητός ήταν ο τρίτος μέτοχος με περίπου 8&#37;, μετά τις Μινωικές (περίπου 32%) και μετά το Λιβανό (περίπου 12%). Ο Λιβανός μάλιστα πούλησε στο Βρυώνη (λίγο μετά την ίδρυση της εταιρείας), ο οποίος αρκετά χρόνια μετά πούλησε τη συμμετοχή του στον Παναγόπουλο.
Αυτό που αναφέρεις για τον Κ. Αγαπητό δεν έρχεται παρά να επιβεβαιώσει αυτά που λέω: Πράγματι ο Κ. Αγαπητός μετά τις δυσκολίες που προέκυψαν από το ναυάγιο, δυσανασχέτησε γιατί βρέθηκε μεγαλομέτοχος σε μια εταιρεία συνεισφέροντας τα πλοία του. Ο Σφηνιάς φυσικά και ήταν μέτοχος με μικρότερα ποσοστά. Αυτή είναι η αλήθεια με αριθμούς και όχι με φήμες του λιμανιού.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karystos

Φίλε Παναγιώτη είδα το μήνυμά σου αφού είχα ήδη απαντήσει οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη για την ασυνέπεια. Το ναυάγιο δεν είναι άμεσο επακόλουθο  όλων αυτών, δεν είναι όμως και άσχετο. Αν η αλήθεια γι αυτήν την ιστορία δεν αποκαλυφθεί ούτε από το ελευθερο βήμα ενός forum, δεν θα αποκαλυφθεί ποτέ. Όμως σέβομαι την υπόδειξή σου να σταματήσουμε ως εδώ.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ελευθερία υπάρχει. Αν θέλετε μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε ανοίγοντας ένα νέο θέμα

----------


## El Greco

Στη εταιρεία αυτή εκχωρήθηκε, άγνωστο πως, άγνωστο από ποιόν, άγνωστο έναντι ποιών ανταλλαγμάτων το δικάιωμα να φέρουν και να εκμεταλεύονται το όνομα, το σήμα και το λογότυπο των ΜΙΝΩΙΚΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΩΝ σα να ήταν και η ίδια ΜΙΝΩΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ. Δηλαδή από τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη ο κύριος Ελβετός και ο κύριος τάδε και ο κύριος δεινα βρέθηκαν στην ευχάριστη θέση να καρπούνται το όνομα, το σήμα και το λογότυπο μιας πανίσχυρης εταιρείας χωρίς να πληρώσουν γι αυτό δραχμή στην υποτιθέμενη "μαμά". 


Katarxin pote den eixa to logotipo kai to sima tis Minoan Lines,  I Minoan Flying dolphins eixe to MINOAN PRASINO me alous xaraktires, to delfini tis Ceres me mia grami ble(ceres) kai mia prasini (minoan), I minoan opos oli gnorizame eixe tote kai prin dio xronia to Prigkipa me to kermiko fougari kai veveos to prasino Minoan Lines.  

Kai, vasikotero, afou den eixane kamia sxesi, pos ginete i Minoan Lines  na katexi to 32%  tis  Hellenic Seaways  (proin  Hellas flying Dolphins, proin  Minoan  Flying dolphins).   Gia na katalavoume kai  emis i asxeti........

----------


## JASON12345

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση που ξεφεύγει από τις εταιρείες;
Εκείνη την ημέρα τι μποφόρια είχε.;
Έχω ακούσει από όλλους ότι είχε αέρα,αλλά θέλω κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο.
Σαν δικαιολογία κατηγορουμένου νομίζω,είχε ακουστεί ότι το πήρε το πλοίο ο αέρας και το έριξε στα βράχια.

----------


## captain 83

Επειδή εκείνη την μέρα έτυχε να ταξιδεύω (ευτυχώς όχι με το Σαμινα) θυμάμαι ότι είχε βροχή πολλή και αέρα (όχι βέβαια τα προχθεσινά χάλια κανά 7άρι χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι μου στο Ευαγγέλιο). Γενικά πάντως δεν ήταν και ο καλύτερος για την θάλασσα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη μελέτη - προσομοίωση του ΕΜΠ που είδαμε σε προηγούμενη απάντηση αναφέρεται ότι σύμφωνα με τις έρυνες είχε ανέμου 5-6 μποφώρ, συννεφιά χωρίς βροχή και ορατότητα 7-10 ναυτικά μίλια.

----------


## JASON12345

Εντάξει,δεν είχε και τρομακτικό καιρό κιόλας.
Δεν μπορεί να είναι συνέχεια λάδι.

----------


## JASON12345

Κάτι άλλο τώρα που δεν σημαίνει τίποτα και πολλά.
Λοιπόν.Ρωτάω στην τάξη μου (23παιδιά) αν ξέρει κανείς το Εξπρες Σάμινα και με μεγάλη μου λύπη ανακαλείπτω ότι το μεγαλύτερο ναυάγιο της χώρας μας με εκαντοτάδες νεκρούς κάθε ηλικίας (και παιδιά),το ήξερα μόνο εγώ :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Απίστευτο!Τέτοια αδιαφορία :Confused: Πέθαναν τόσοι άνθρωποι.ΕΛΕΟΣ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *JASON* προς αποκατάσταση της αλήθειας και μόνο, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σε διορθώσω σε ένα λάθος σου. Στο ναυάγιο του *ΣΑΜΙΝΑ* 
δεν ήταν εκατοντάδες οι νεκροί αλλά οι επιβαίνοντες.
Οι συνάνθρωποι μας που έχασαν την ζωή τους, ήταν αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου γύρω στους 85. 

Τώρα όσον αφορά την άγνοια των παιδιών (αλήθεια τι ηλικίας ?) για το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ (το οποίο βέβαια δεν είναι το μεγαλύτερο 
που έχει συμβεί στη χώρα μας), δεν το βρίσκω και τόσο πια τραγικό. 
Προσωπικά είμαι 44 ετών και αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος ποιό ήταν το μεγαλύτερο αεροπορικό δυστύχημα στη χώρα μας 
(από άποψη απώλειας ζωών βέβαια), καλώς ή κακώς δεν θα ξέρω να του απαντήσω.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...αν με ρωτήσει κάποιος ποιό ήταν το *μεγαλύτερο* αεροπορικό δυστύχημα στη χώρα μας 
> (*από άποψη απώλειας ζωών βέβαια*), καλώς ή κακώς δεν θα ξέρω να του απαντήσω.


Bρε παιδιά συγγνώμη, αλλά μήπως κάποια στιγμή να σταματήσουμε το ποστάρισμα που γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να παραστήσουμε τους έξυπνους ??? 
Γιατί το γ....με το θέμα ???

Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να καταλάβει το νόημα και την σημασία ενός ποστ τουλάχιστον ας μην το ...ξεφτιλίζει μόνο και μόνο για να πει την ανοησία του.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Espresso, απλά το ανέφερα, μιας και τέθηκε. Χαλάρωσε και πιο ευγενικά , σε παρακαλώ. Απόφυγε κι εσύ τα άσκοπα posts, όμως. Ο moderator, παρακαλώ, να διαγράψει το παραπάνω ποστ μου, γιατί δεν υπάρχει προεπιλογή στο edit, ώστε να το κάνω μόνος.


Φίλε μου ούτε χαλαρώνω και μίλησα και πολύ ευγενικά για το συγκεκριμμένο σου ποστ. 
¶λλο πράγμα είναι ένα μήνυμα που από κάποιους μπορεί να θεωρηθεί άσκοπο, και άλλο πράγμα ένα ''εξυπναδίστικο'' μήνυμα που ξεφτιλίζει την συζήτηση. 

Τουλάχιστον για να ζητάς μόνος σου να σου διαγράψουν το μήνυμα σου, κάτι είναι κι αυτό.  :Sad:

----------


## JASON12345

Κοίταξε να δεις,δεν έχει σημασία αν οι νεκροί είναι 80 ή 180.
Σημασία έχει αυτή η άγνοια.Δεν λέω να είμαστε σαν χαζά στην τηλεόραση και να βλέπουμε ειδήσεις απλώς να ξέρουμε τι μας γίνατε.
Δικαιολογώ βέβαια ότι το 2000 ήταν γύρω στα 5 αλλά και εγώ τόσο ήμουν.

----------


## Nautikos II

Κυριοι χωρις να παριστανω τον εξυπνο, πιστευω οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να φτασει μια ανοιχτη κουβεντα σε ασχημη αντιπαραθεση με υψηλους τονους, ο φιλος Espresso Venezia ειναι σε ηλικια 44 Ετων και σαφως ξερει κατι παραπανω, αλλα επειδη και εγω ειμαι ανω των 30 Ετων πιστευω οτι εμεις πρεπει να μετραμαι παραπανω τις κουβεντες μας!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...ο φιλος Espresso Venezia ειναι σε ηλικια 44 Ετων και σαφως ξερει κατι παραπανω, αλλα επειδη και εγω ειμαι ανω των 30 Ετων πιστευω οτι εμεις πρεπει να μετραμαι παραπανω τις κουβεντες μας!


Φίλε μου *Tsentzos*, οχι μόνο δεν ξέρω ''κάτι παραπάνω'' από οποιονδήποτε άλλον εδώ μέσα, αλλά και θεωρώ ότι κανείς δεν είναι σοφότερος κάποιου άλλου μόνο και μόνο γιατί είναι μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία.

Από εκεί και πέρα αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι, όταν κάνω *ΑΥΤΟ* το σχόλιο, απαντώντας σε *ΑΥΤΟ* το μήνυμα, και έρχεται στο καπάκι *ΑΥΤΗ* η απάντηση, θα πρέπει λόγω της ηλικίας μου να μετρήσω τις κουβέντες μου, τότε θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι την άποψη σου.

*ΤΕΛΟΣ* από εμένα για το συγκεκριμμένο περιστατικό, και ζητώ την κατανόηση των διαχειριστών του φόρουμ για την off topic συζήτηση, υπενθυμίζοντας βέβαια ότι δεν την ξεκίνησα εγώ.

----------


## Nautikos II

Δεν ζηταω να συμμεριστεις την γνωμη μου σε καμια περιπτωση!!!

----------


## JASON12345

Δεν είναι οφ το γεγονός ότι έχει αρχίσει να ξεχνιέται το γεγονός.
Αφορά πολύ μάλιστα.
Ξέχασμα σημαίνει και τυχόν επανάληψη του περιστατικού χτύπα ξύλο.
Επίσης μπορεί να ακούστηκε εγωιστικό το Εγώ μόνο ήξερα μες την τάξη για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ αλλά ίσχυε.Τι θέλατε να πω;
Αλλά προς σεβασμό στο συμβάν ας σταματήσει αυτή η συζήτηση.
Αν γραφόταν σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο θέμα ας συνεχιζόταν.
Ας αλλάξουμε θέμα.

----------


## mastrokostas

Σας παρακαλώ θερμά να τελειώσει  το θέμα εδώ !

----------


## karystos

Φωτογραφία του μηχανοστασίου τραβηγμένη δια μέσου του ρήγματος που προκάλεσε το ΔΕ stabilizer στην στεγανή φρακτή 87, διαχωριστική κυρίως και πρωραίου μηχανοστασίου, ενδεικτική του μεγέθους του ρήγματος. Η λήψη έχει γίνει έξω από το πλοίο και η οπτική γωνία είναι προς την πρύμη. Φαίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο η δεξιά σκάλα ανόδου προς το control room, μια μάνικα, αναποδογυρισμένα πανιόλα και σπασμένες σωληνώσεις.

skala1.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα που είναι τραβηγμένη η φωτογραφία είναι στο σημέιο Α στο παρακάτω σχέδιο από την προσομοίωση του ΕΜΠ που είδαμε σε προηγούμενη απάντηση.
damage.JPG

----------


## karystos

Απο το κόκκινο σημείο. Η τρύπα δεν βρίσκεται στην πλευρά του πλοίου αλλά στην πίσω (πρυμναία) έδρα της φωλιάς του stabilizer, που συμπίπτει με τη στεγανή φρακτή 87. Είναι δηλαδή σα να κοιτάζουμε μέσα από μία τρύπα του μπουλμέ και (όχι του εξωτερικού τοιχώματος) την δεξιά πλευρά του μηχανοστασίου από πλώρη προς πρύμη. Η σκάλα για παράδειγμα είναι παράλληλη με το εξωτερικό τοίχωμα του πλοίου και σε απόσταση περίπου πέντε μέτρων από αυτό και ανεβαίνει προς την πρύμη.

samina.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Κυκλοφορεί ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ντοκυμαντέρ του National Geographic για το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σαμίνα. Σίγουρα δεν ήμουν στο ναυάγιο ούτε είμαι ειδικός για να ξέρω αν αναφέρονται και ανακρίβειες, σίγουρα όμως είναι πολύ παραστατικό και πολύ συγκλονιστικό, σαν να ζεις εκείνη τη στιγμή τα πράγματα... Να ευχηθώ με όλη μου την καρδιά να μην ξαναθρηνήσουμε θύματα από τέτοιου είδους δυστυχήματα...

----------


## zamas

*Eξπρές Σαμίνα
Πορεία προς την τραγωδία*

**
*26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000. Μια καταλυτική ημερομηνία που έμελε να γραφτεί με ανεξίτηλα γράμματα στο νου των κατοίκων του αρχιπελάγους, αλλά και ολόκληρου του ελληνισμού. Το αιγαίο ανήμπορο να σηκώσει στις πλάτες του 81 ανθρώπινες ψυχές, μουγκρίζει αποκαμωμένο, μεταφέροντας το μήνυμα της ναυτικής τραγωδίας, που στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 81 ανθρώπους και που άφησε άλλους τόσους αλλόφρονες να προσπαθούν, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, να σβήσουν τις θύμησες που ξεπροβάλουν σαν φαντάσματα πίσω από τις «πόρτες» του μυαλού τους.* 
*Όλα ξεκίνησαν το απόγευμα της 26ης Σεπτεμβρίου, όταν 533 άνθρωποι και 61 μέλη του πληρώματος επιβιβάστηκαν στο μοιραίο πλοίο. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες άσχημες, αφού στο αιγαίο επικρατούσαν άνεμοι εντάσεως 8 μποφόρ, χωρίς αυτό να είναι φαινόμενο πρωτόγνωρο για τους αιγαιοπελαγίτες. Τίποτα δεν προμηνούσε την τραγωδία, όλα εξελίσσονταν ομαλά και κανένα από τα μεγάλα ΜΜΕ δεν είχε αναδείξει την καταγγελία του πρώην ναυτικού, Αναστάσιου Σορώκου, ο οποίος με έγγραφο του στο ΥΕΝ και σε κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο, επεσήμανε ότι το πλοίο είναι άκρως επικίνδυνο. Ήταν θέμα που δεν πουλούσε. ¶λλωστε στην εποχή που ζούμε, όλες οι αξίες κρίνονται χρησιμοθηρικά. Δικαιώθηκε την 26η Σεπτεμβρίου, με μια δικαίωση που μόνο αποτροπιασμό μπορεί να προκαλέσει.* 
*Οι αφηγήσεις δραματικές, οι θύμησες νωπές..... 

Λιμάνι Πειραιά, 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 2000. Οι κάβοι λύνουν και το οχηματαγωγό Εξπρές Σαμίνα σαλπάρει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά για Πάρο, Νάξο, Ικαρία, Σάμο, Πάτμο με τελικό προορισμό τους Λειψούς. Στο πλοίο επιβαίνουν 533 άτομα, από τα οποία οι 472 ήταν επιβάτες και οι υπόλοιποι 61 πλήρωμα. Ήταν ένα ταξίδι ρουτίνας που εκείνο το βράδυ, ωστόσο, έμελε να εξελιχθεί σε μία από τις μεγαλύτερες ναυτικές τραγωδίες της σύγχρονης Ελλάδος. 

Ήταν λίγα λεπτά πριν τις δέκα, όταν το πλοίο ετοιμάζεται για τον κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. 

***
*«Ο καιρός ήταν αγριεμένος», αναφέρει ο ΒΆ μηχανοδηγός Δημήτρης Βαίτσης που είχε βάρδια στο μηχανοστάσιο.* *«Είχε ένα οχτάρι γεμάτο. Πλησιάζαμε στο λιμάνι της Πάρου όταν άκουσα τη φωνή του υποπλοιάρχου από τη γέφυρα: "Μηχανή σε 20'". Φθάναμε στο νησί και απείχαμε περίπου 6 μίλια από τις Πόρτες. Έφυγα από το μηχανοστάσιο και έλεγξα όλα τα μηχανικά μέρη του βαποριού. Έπειτα γύρισα στο κοντρόλ. Εκεί βρίσκονταν ο Α' και ο Γ' μηχανικός. "Τι έγινε Μήτσο; " με ρώτησε ο πρώτος. "Όλα καλά μάστορα", του απάντησα..."

Το πλήρωμα προχωρά στις διαδικασίες προσέγγισης στο λιμάνι της Παροικίας. Μία διαδικασία ρουτίνας, που επί σειρά ετών το πλήρωμα επαναλαμβάνει. Κανείς, ωστόσο, δεν αντιλαμβάνεται ότι το καράβι κατευθύνονταν πάνω στις «Πόρτες», εκεί που ο φάρος αναβοσβήνει στα μέσα του πελάγους στέλνοντας το δικό του απεγνωσμένο μήνυμα. 

«Περί ώρα 22.00», αφηγείται ο ύπαρχος κ. Κάσδαγλης,* *«παρέλαβα φυλακή στο τιμόνι της γέφυρας του πλοίου. Αρχικά το τιμόνι ήταν στον αυτόματο πιλότο σε κατεύθυνση περί τις 170 μοίρες -δεν θυμάμαι- και ακριβώς μετά από πέντε λεπτά περίπου ο αξιωματικός της γέφυρας Ψυχογιός Αναστάσιος, υποπλοίαρχος, μου έδωσε την εντολή να πάρω το τιμόνι στο χειροκίνητο και να στρίψω περί τις τρεις μοίρες το πηδάλιο αριστερά. Βλέποντας ότι το πλοίο δεν στρίβει, ο κ. Ψυχογιός μου είπε να το βάλω πέντε (05) μοίρες αριστερά, στη συνέχεια δε μου έδωσε εντολή να αυξήσω τη γωνία σε δέκα (10) μοίρες αριστερά, τότε άρχισε να παίρνει κλίση αριστερά το πλοίο -ως προς την πορεία- και τότε έγινε αντιληπτό ότι ήμασταν έτοιμοι να προσκρούσουμε σε βραχονησίδα. Το βουνό έγινε αντιληπτό όταν πια ήταν είκοσι με τριάντα μέτρα μπροστά από το πλοίο. Αμέσως με έσπρωξε ο κ. Ψυχογιός και πήρε το τιμόνι στα χέρια του και το έβαλε όλο αριστερά. Στη συνέχεια έγινε σύγκρουση εντός λίγων δευτερολέπτων». 
Εκείνη την ώρα στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου βρίσκονταν ο Γιώργος Σαρικλής, επιβάτης και μάρτυρας της σύγκρουσης.* *«Ξαφνικά και εντελώς αδικαιολόγητα, το πλοίο έκανε ελιγμό αλλάζοντας πορεία και μετά από 5 περίπου λεπτά νιώσαμε το δυνατό τράνταγμα. Έβλεπα το φάρο της βραχονησίδας σε απόσταση αλλά μέχρι να καταλάβω προς τι ο ελιγμός και η αλλαγή πορείας είδα τον φάρο να έρχεται καταπάνω μου. Γέμισε ο τόπος σκόνη και ο αέρας μύριζε καμένη λαμαρίνα. Κατάλαβα ότι όλα τελείωσαν». 

**.... Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο post

Αποσπάσματα των μαρτυριών - για τη δημιουργία του παραπάνω αφιερώματος στην τραγωδία του «Σαμίνα»- από τις εφημερίδες « τα Νέα», «Έθνος» και «Ελευθεροτυπία»*

----------


## zamas

*Δέκα λεπτά μετά τις 10, το «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» προσκρούει με ταχύτητα 18 μιλίων, στις χαρτογραφημένες νησίδες «Πόρτες», μόλις 2 ναυτικά μίλια από το λιμάνι της Παροικιάς. Τα βράχια σχίζουν τα γερασμένα ύφαλα του πλοίου και η θάλασσα εισβάλει στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου. 

***
*«....Τότε ακούγεται ένας εκκωφαντικός θόρυβος. Βγαίνω από το κοντρόλ να δω τι συνέβη. Οι μηχανές είχαν σβήσει και ξαφνικά μπροστά μου εμφανίζεται ένας τεράστιος βράχος. Είχε σχίσει τις λαμαρίνες του βαποριού. Από την ταχύτητα που είχε το πλοίο 19 μίλια ο βράχος συνεχίζει να σχίζει τις λαμαρίνες. Αμέσως έγινε εισροή υδάτων. Η θάλασσα έμπαινε ορμητικά στα έγκατα του πλοίου. Μπαίνω στο κοντρόλ και φωνάζω στον Α' μηχανικό: "Βουλιάζουμε". Σηκώνεται ο πρώτος και μας λέει: "Ακολουθήστε με". Μέχρι να βγούμε από την πόρτα, τα νερά είχαν φθάσει έως τις μηχανές και μας κοπανούσαν. Αλλάξαμε πορεία και κατευθυνθήκαμε προς το γκαράζ. Από δεξιά μας υπήρχαν όλα τα συστήματα ασφαλείας του πλοίου που κλείνουν τις στεγανές πόρτες. Είχαν σπάσει όλα. Όταν ανεβήκαμε στο κατάστρωμα το πλοίο είχε πάρει κλίση 45 μοιρών». 

Τα φώτα σβήνουν, ενώ τα μέλη του πληρώματος καθησυχάζουν τους επιβάτες λέγοντας ότι όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο. «Καθόμουν στο σαλόνι», λέει μία ακόμη από τους διασωθέντες, «**Ακούσαμε τον θόρυβο από τη σύγκρουση. Όλα έπεσαν κάτω. Τα φώτα έσβησαν. Κάποιοι από το πλήρωμα που ήταν εκεί μας έλεγαν να μην πανικοβληθούμε. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, επαναλάμβαναν. Ούτε και οι ίδιοι δεν ήξεραν τι είχε γίνει. Είμαστε πια στο λιμάνι της Πάρου, μην ανησυχείτε. Μέσα σε ελάχιστα λεπτά, όμως, το πλοίο έγειρε. Τότε μας φώναξαν να πάρουμε σωσίβια. Κάποιοι, ελάχιστοι, από το πλήρωμα παιδεύονταν για να κατεβάσουν βάρκες. ¶λλες μπόρεσαν, άλλες όχι. Βρέθηκα στη θάλασσα. Βούλιαξα και ξαναβγήκα στην επιφάνεια. Δεν έχω δύναμη, δεν μπορώ, σκέφτηκα. Κάποια στιγμή πιάστηκα από κάπου. Δίπλα μου βρίσκονταν και άλλοι. "Μη μ' αφήσετε μόνη μου", παρακαλούσα. Έμεινα δύο ώρες στο νερό. Μετά με έφεραν στο Κέντρο Υγείας. Ο άντρας μου όμως, δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε...». 

Την ώρα της σύγκρουσης, ο Νίκος Σκιαδάς βρίσκονταν στην καμπίνα με τη γυναίκα του. «Λίγο αργότερα ακούσαμε το μπαμ. Ελένη, της λέω, κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Δεν πρόλαβα να τελειώσω και τα φώτα έσβησαν, η μηχανή σταμάτησε. Τρέξαμε προς τον διάδρομο. Καταφέραμε να φθάσουμε στο κατάστρωμα. Πολλοί, όμως, επειδή φθάναμε στο λιμάνι, είχαν κατέβει στο γκαράζ για να βγάλουν τα αυτοκίνητά τους. ¶λλοι, που είχαν ακόμη ταξίδι, κοιμόντουσαν στις καμπίνες. Με την κλίση που πήρε γρήγορα το πλοίο, σε αρκετές καμπίνες η πόρτα έγινε γρήγορα ταβάνι. Κατάφεραν άραγε να βγουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι;». 

Στο κατάστρωμα ο πανικός και ο τρόμος κυριαρχούν. Οι επιβάτες ψάχνουν αγωνιωδώς για ένα σωσίβιο, προσπαθούν να καθελκύσουν τις σωστικές λέμβους προκειμένου να σωθούν. 
«Ήταν σκηνές Tιτανικού» , κατέθεσε στη δίκη η κ. Στέλλα Κυριαζάνου.* *«Σκηνές που δεν ξεχνιούνται ποτέ. Aπό παντού ακούγονταν φωνές γυναικών και παιδιών και θόρυβοι από πράγματα που έσπαγαν». 

***
*Στις απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες των επιβατών αναφέρεται και ο κ. Απόστολος Γιαννός**.«Eίδα επιβάτες να βαράνε με σφυριά τις βίδες μιας βάρκας, που δεν ξεκολλούσε. Ήταν κολλημένη απ τις λαδομπογιές και τις σκουριές». 
Ο κ. Απόστολος Λιμπιτσιούνης 5 χρόνια μετά, ενώπιον του δικαστηρίου καταθέτει...«Είδα μια τετραμελή οικογένεια. H μάνα είχε χτυπήσει στο κεφάλι. Πήρα το κοριτσάκι από την αγκαλιά της, πήδηξα στη θάλασσα και τελικά το έβγαλα σώο έξω». 

«Mια σωστική λέμβος με επιβάτες », λέει ο κ. Απόστολος Φλώρος,* *« ανατράπηκε πριν κατεβεί και οι άνθρωποι έπεσαν απότομα στη... θάλασσα. Mάλλον κάτι έγινε με τον πύρο. Nομίζω πως έφυγε και τούμπαρε η βάρκα». 

**.... Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο post

Αποσπάσματα των μαρτυριών - για τη δημιουργία του παραπάνω αφιερώματος στην τραγωδία του «Σαμίνα»- από τις εφημερίδες « τα Νέα», «Έθνος» και «Ελευθεροτυπία»*

----------


## zamas

*Τα τελευταία λεπτά του Σαμίνα θυμάται η κ. Ελένη Σιγουλάκη.* *&#171;Tαξιδεύαμε με το "Eξπρές Σάμινα" η κόρη μου, το μωρό της κι εγώ. Σβήνουν τα φώτα του πλοίου. H κόρη μου παίρνει το μωρό, προχωράμε και φτάνουμε σε μια βάρκα. Ένας νεαρός με άσπρο πουκάμισο -αργότερα μάθαμε πως ήταν ο Kυπριώτης- μας λέει: "Δεν κατεβαίνουν οι βάρκες". Παίρνει το μωρό στα χέρια του. H κόρη μου το ξαναπαίρνει. "Eγώ θα σώσω το παιδί", λέει στην κόρη μου και το ξαναπαίρνει. Tρεις φορές άλλαξε χέρια το μωρό. Προχωράμε στο σκοτάδι. Tο πλοίο έχει πάρει κλίση. Kυλιόμαστε κάτω, ενώ έπεφταν πάνω μας διάφορα αντικείμενα".

Οι μαρτυρίες των διασωθέντων επιδεικνύουν την απουσία του πληρώματος που άφησε τους επιβάτες ελέω Θεού. Ωστόσο υπήρχαν και εξαιρέσεις. Aρκετοί θαλαμηπόλοι και ναύτες στις υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες, να σώσουν επιβάτες, χάνουν την ίδια τους τη ζωή. Ανάμέσα τους και 4 φαντάροι με προορισμό τη Σάμο. Το πλοίο μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά έχει πάρει επικίνδυνη κλίση, ενώ πολλοί βουτούν στην αφρισμένη θάλασσα. 
&#171;Το πλοίο άρχισε να γέρνει&#187;, αφηγείται ο Διονύσης Αθανασιάδης.* *&#171;Αμέσως επικράτησε πανικός. Πολλοί άρχισαν να σπάνε τα ντουλάπια για να πάρουν τα σωσίβια. Ο κόσμος. Μόνο ο κόσμος έψαχνε. Το πλήρωμα είχε εξαφανιστεί. Υπήρχε μόνο ένας αξιωματικός. Τον πλησίασα και τον ρώτησα αν υπήρχαν άλλα σωσίβια. Βρίσκομαι πλέον στο κατάστρωμα. Εκείνος μου απάντησε: "Πήγαινε μέσα να δεις"! Δεν μου είπε τίποτε άλλο. Ήταν αδύνατο, όμως, να ξαναγυρίσω μέσα, αφού όλος ο κόσμος έβγαινε. κανένας από το πλήρωμα δεν βρισκόταν κοντά στις λέμβους. Ένα σκοινί κόπηκε και έπεσε στη θάλασσα η βάρκα που τη συγκρατούσε. Έπεσα στη θάλασσα χωρίς σωσίβιο. Βρήκα όμως ένα που είχαν ρίξει άλλοι στη θάλασσα. Κατάφερα να σωθώ&#187;. 

Ο κ. Νίκος Γιώργας θυμάται,* *&#171;Eίδα μια λέμβο με 15 μέλη του πληρώματος να απομακρύνεται χωρίς επιβάτες και φώναξα: "Tο πλήρωμα φεύγει, εμείς τι κάνουμε εδώ;". Έπεσα στη θάλασσα, βρέθηκα δίπλα στη βάρκα τους, φώναζα, για να με πάρουν, αλλά με... άφησαν κι έφυγαν&#187;. 

Από την πλευρά του, ο δόκιμος Γιώργος Πάτηλας λέει στην αρχική του κατάθεση. &#171;Aμέσως ο πλοίαρχος μου είπε, &#171;φύγε και πήγαινε και βοήθησε τον κόσμο γιατί εγκαταλείπουμε το πλοίο&#187;. Φόρεσα σωσίβιο και μοίραζα σωσίβια στον κόσμο. Eν τω μεταξύ το πλοίο έπαιρνε ολοένα και μεγαλύτερη κλίση δεξιά. Eπέστρεψα κοντά στον πλοίαρχο και μου έδωσε εκείνος εντολή να καθοδηγήσω επιβάτες στη νούμερο 1 βάρκα, δεξιά. Eιδοποίησα κόσμο, τους καθοδήγησα προς τη βάρκα αυτή και στη συνέχεια πήγα στην αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου, όπου είχαν αρχίσει να συγκεντρώνουν κόσμο στην αριστερή βάρκα του πλοίου. Πήγα κοντά στον άλλο υποπλοίαρχο, τον Στέφανο Παπαδόπουλο, και μαζί με άλλα μέλη του πληρώματος και άλλων νέων επιβατών άγνωστων σε μένα βοήθησα να ρίξουμε τις ανεμόσκαλες στο αριστερό του πλοίου, για να κατεβεί ο κόσμος ακίνδυνα. Mαζί με άλλους έριξα στη θάλασσα τα λάιφ-κραφτ, ώστε όσοι επιβάτες κατέβαιναν από την ανεμόσκαλα στη θάλασσα ή από εκνευρισμό και φυσιολογική βιασύνη έπεφταν από ψηλά στη θάλασσα να τα βρουν και να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν. Στη συνέχεια παρά την κλίση του πλοίου δεξιά που μεγάλωνε διαρκώς, κατάφερα να πλησιάσω τον πλοίαρχο που μου είπε &#171;βοήθησε όσο περισσότερο κόσμο μπορείς αριστερά και όταν κατέβει όλος ο κόσμος να εγκαταλείψεις το πλοίο. Tη στιγμή εκείνη παρατήρησα ότι το βαρελάκι του πλοιάρχου στο οποίο θα πήγαινα και εγώ είχε πεταχτεί στη θάλασσα για τον κόσμο. Πήγα αριστερά, διότι αν παρέμενα δεξιά δεν θα μπορούσα να επιστρέψω, ώστε να διαφύγω, αφού θα με έπαιρνε το πλοίο κάτω. Οταν αντιλήφθηκα ότι από την αριστερά πλευρά του πλοίου και κοντά μου δεν υπήρχε πια κανένας άλλος άνθρωπος να τον βοηθήσω να κατέβει από την ανεμόσκαλα που είχαμε ρίξει, τότε κατέβηκα και εγώ, αλλά δεν την άφησα και την κρατούσα, προσπαθώντας να δω κάποιο λάιφ-κραφτ κοντά μου. Tότε άκουσα τη φωνή του υποπλοιάρχου Ψυχογιού να μου λέει &#171;Γιώργο, πήδα στη θάλασσα, γιατί θα σε πάρει το πλοίο μαζί του.**Eντωμεταξύ η θάλασσα άρχισε να με καλύπτει εκεί που ήμουν και έπεσα στη θάλασσα, όταν ένιωσα ότι με παρέσυρε το κύμα. Όταν ανέβηκα από το κύμα ένιωσα χέρια συνανθρώπων μου επάνω μου και γύρω μου, αλλά κατάφερα με τη βοήθεια του σωσιβίου να κρατήσω το κεφάλι μου έξω από το νερό, ώστε να αναπνέω. Σε λίγο όμως αντιλήφθηκα ότι η δίνη του βυθιζόμενου πλοίου με τραβούσε στο βυθό και ένιωσα ότι είχε φθάσει το τέλος μου. Mε τρομερή δυσκολία και με απεγνωσμένες προσπάθειες κατάφερα να ξανανέβω στην επιφάνεια και να αναπνεύσω&#187;. 

**.... Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο post

Αποσπάσματα των μαρτυριών - για τη δημιουργία του παραπάνω αφιερώματος στην τραγωδία του &#171;Σαμίνα&#187;- από τις εφημερίδες &#171; τα Νέα&#187;, &#171;Έθνος&#187; και &#171;Ελευθεροτυπία&#187;*

----------


## zamas

*Έχουν περάσει μόλις 50 λεπτά από τη στιγμή της σύγκρουσης. Το «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» χάνεται κάτω από τα νερά του Αιγαίου... 

***
*Η ναυαγός κ Ζωή Κολυδά θυμάται**...«Γύρισα και είδα το καράβι να βουλιάζει. Aνατρίχιασα στη σκέψη πως, μαζί του, φεύγουν και ψυχές. Πως αυτό το άψυχο πράγμα παίρνει μαζί και ανθρώπινες ζωές στον πάτο της θάλασσας». 
Οι διηγήσεις των ναυαγών συγκλονίζουν.* *«Πέσαμε μαζί με τον αδελφό μου στη θάλασσα. Κοντά μας κολυμπούσαν άλλοι έξι άνθρωποι. Ακούγαμε παντού φωνές. Βλέπαμε μπροστά μας να περνούν πτώματα και κλείναμε τα μάτια από τον φόβο ότι θα είχαμε την ίδια τύχη. Μικρά παιδιά έκλαιγαν. Τσίριζαν. ¶κουγα συνεχώς ένα παιδί να φωνάζει "μαμά, σώσε με". Έβλεπα να περνούν πτώματα, άνθρωποι ζητούσαν βοήθεια και δεν μπορούσα να κάνω τίποτα. Μείναμε στη θάλασσα μαζί με τον αδελφό μου, πιασμένοι από μια σανίδα μέχρι τις τρεις τα ξημερώματα. Μας έσωσε τελικά το κότερο "Μαργαρίτα".» 

«Στην αρχή, όταν έπεσα στη θάλασσα, πιάστηκα από ένα ξύλο», λέει η κ. Όλγα Τσαμουδίνου.* *«Όμως ένα δυνατό κύμα με βύθισε κάτω και όταν κατάφερα να ξαναβγώ στην επιφάνεια είχα χάσει τη σανίδα της σωτηρίας μου. Κολύμπησα με όση δύναμη μού είχε απομείνει. Βρήκα ένα κουπί και πιάστηκα από αυτό. Ύστερα από δυόμισι ώρες στη θάλασσα τα κύματα με έβγαλαν, μαζί με άλλους, στη στεριά, στην περιοχή της Αγίας Ειρήνης, δηλαδή περίπου επτά χιλιόμετρα από το λιμάνι της Πάρου». 

Ο κάθε ναυαγός έχει από μια ιστορία να πει, τη δική του κατάθεση ψυχής.* *«Κάποια στιγμή είδα ένα παιδί, ένα κοριτσάκι να πνίγεται. Το πήρα στην αγκαλιά μου και προσπαθούσα να κολυμπήσω κρατώντας το, για να βγούμε και οι δύο. Όμως, λίγο αργότερα, η θάλασσα το πήρε από την αγκαλιά μου. Δεν ξέρω τι απέγινε. 
«Εγώ βρέθηκα στη θάλασσα με το κύμα να φθάνει τα επτά μέτρα. Αρπάχτηκα από ένα βαρέλι. ¶κουσα πίσω μου έναν άνθρωπο που δεν είχε πια δυνάμεις, να με παρακαλάει: Φίλε, το παιδί μου, σε παρακαλώ, πάρε τουλάχιστον το παιδί μου...». 
«Κολυμπούσα γι' αυτό», διηγείται ένας από τους διασωθέντες που έσωσε ένα μικρό παιδάκι.* *«Δεν φαινόταν να είχε καταλάβει τι γινόταν. Δεν έκλαιγε. Μόνο παραπονιόταν κάθε λίγο πως κρύωνε και πως νύσταζε. Προσπαθούσα να την ξεγελάσω, δείχνοντάς της το λαμπάκι του σωσιβίου. Ψευτοέπαιζε, ώσπου έφταναν τα κύματα. Τότε τη σήκωνα ψηλά για να μην πιει νερό και κοιτούσα πίσω μου για να υπολογίζω πότε θα μας χτυπούσε το επόμενο κύμα. Έτσι, ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω ανάσα και να κρατώ το μωρό όσο πιο ψηλά μπορούσα». Το άλλο παιδί, εκείνο που κρατούσε ο Αλέξανδρος, είχε καταλάβει λίγο περισσότερο τι συνέβαινε: «Μου υπόσχεσαι ότι δεν θα μ' αφήσεις;» τον ρωτούσε. 

**Όλα τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη σπεύδουν στον τόπο της τραγωδίας. Πρώτοι φτάνουν οι ψαράδες της Πάρου με τα καΐκια τους που αψηφούν τα αφρισμένα κύματα, θέτοντας τις ίδιες τους τις ζωές σε κίνδυνο . Οι σπαραχτικές φωνές των ναυαγών, γίνονται πυξίδες των καϊκιών. Στη θάλασσα, λίγο, έξω από τις Παροικιές, από την πρώτη στιγμή βρίσκεται ο παριανός ψαράς, Παναγιώτης Μαμάκος. 
**«Όταν έφθασα στις Κορακιές ένιωσα φρίκη. ¶κουγα γύρω στα 30 με 40 άτομα να ζητούν βοήθεια. Τα τεράστια κύματα έσκαγαν στα βράχια και σηκώνονταν σε ύψος 10 μέτρων. Παρέσυραν τους ανθρώπους και τους πετούσαν με δύναμη πάνω στις ξέρες. Σε μισή ώρα ο τόπος είχε γεμίσει πτώματα. Είδα το καράβι τη στιγμή που μπατάρισε. Κατάλαβα ότι θα υπάρξει τεράστιο πρόβλημα. Υπολόγισα ότι ο καιρός θα έβγαζε τους ναυαγούς σ' εκείνο το σημείο. Είναι από τα χειρότερα του νησιού. Στο βάθος ενός γκρεμού 10 μέτρων υπάρχουν κοφτερά βράχια στα οποία δεν μπορείς ούτε με παπούτσια να περπατήσεις. Μαζί μου είχα μόνο έναν φακό. Υπήρχε απόλυτο σκοτάδι. Σε μικρή απόσταση, μέσα στη θάλασσα, άκουγα μια φωνή να καλεί σε βοήθεια. Ήταν κάποιος ξένος. Είχε χτυπήσει στα πόδια του και δεν μπορούσε να κινηθεί. Λίγο πιο μακριά μια γυναίκα είχε μπλεχτεί στο κορδονάκι του λάιφ-κραφτ, το οποίο είχε διαλυθεί πάνω στις ξέρες. Ο αέρας λυσσομανούσε και τα αγριεμένα κύματα τη χτυπούσαν στα βράχια. Δεν υπήρχε άλλη επιλογή. Δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω. Έπεσα στη θάλασσα χωρίς να βλέπω πού πέφτω, αν είχε πέτρες, αν ήταν βαθιά. Δεν μπορούσα να σκεφθώ. Πρώτα έπιασα τον ξένο και τον βοήθησα να βγει από το νερό. Με δυσκολία έφθασα κοντά στη γυναίκα. Τα μανιασμένα κύματα μας έπαιρναν και τους δύο και μας έριχναν στους βράχους. Της μιλούσα και προσπαθούσα να της δώσω κουράγιο. Ύστερα από δέκα λεπτά την έβγαλα έξω. Εκείνη τη στιγμή ήρθε ένα μεγάλο κύμα. Προσπάθησα ν' αντισταθώ κι ευτυχώς τα κατάφερα. Δεν βγήκε κανείς άλλος από τα βράχια. Μόνο ένα παλικάρι. Το σώμα του είχε γεμίσει αίματα... Οι άνθρωποι έπεφταν σ' αυτά και σκοτώνονταν. Έφυγα και πήγα στην Πούντα. Κοιτούσα στην ακτή μήπως υπάρχουν ναυαγοί που χρειάζονται βοήθεια. Κάποια στιγμή διέκρινα ένα σωσίβιο. Στο σκοτάδι δεν μπορούσα να δω καθαρά. Πλησίασα και προσπάθησα να το σηκώσω. Τότε διαπίστωσα ότι το φορούσε ένα παιδάκι 7 χρόνων. Ήταν νεκρό. Τότε δεν άντεξα. Αισθάνθηκα ότι θα λιποθυμούσα. Όλα γύρω μου άρχισαν να γυρίζουν...». 

***
*Στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς όλοι οι κάτοικοι κινητοποιούνται. Κατεβαίνουν στην προβλήτα, κουβαλώντας κουβέρτες και στεγνά ρούχα, τρέχουν για να βοηθήσουν τους ναυαγούς. Οι πρώτοι διασωθέντες αποβιβάζονται στην Πάρο και προωθούνται στο Κέντρο Υγείας του νησιού, κατόπιν σε ξενοδοχεία. 

**«Είδαμε από τη στεριά το ναυάγιο. Όλη η Πάρος βρέθηκε από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη στο πόδι», περιγράφει η κ. Μαρία Μπίζα, ιδιοκτήτρια ξενοδοχείου στην Πάρο. «¶λλοι ήταν σχεδόν γυμνοί, άλλοι ήταν τόσο σοκαρισμένοι, που δεν μπορούσαν να μιλήσουν. Ετοιμάσαμε αμέσως κουβέρτες να τους δώσουμε. ¶λλοι έπεσαν στη θάλασσα για να φθάσουν τους ναυαγούς και να βοηθήσουν. Τα ψαράδικα κινήθηκαν αμέσως μόλις είδαμε τις φωτοβολίδες που σημαίνουν τον κίνδυνο. Οι άνθρωποι έφθασαν στο ξενοδοχείο σαν χαμένοι. Δεν ήξεραν άλλοι πού είναι οι γονείς, άλλοι τα παιδιά, άλλοι τ' αδέλφια τους...». 

Μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες, ο απολογισμός του ναυαγίου φτάνει στους 81 νεκρούς, βυθίζοντας τη χώρα στο πένθος. 

Πέντε χρόνια αργότερα, οι μνήμες ξαναζωντανεύουν στο Τριμελές Εφετείο Κακουργημάτων του Πειραιά όταν στο εδώλιο του κατηγορουμένου κάθονται στις 27 Μαΐου 2005 οι εκπρόσωποι της πλοιοκτήτριας του «Εξπρές Σαμίνα», πέντε Έλληνες ναυτικοί καθώς και ένας αξιωματικός της Επιθεώρησης Εμπορικών Πλοίων του ΥΕΝ. 
Στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου, το Τριμελές Εφετείο κακουργημάτων Πειραιά κρίνει ένοχους σε βαθμό κακουργήματος τον πλοίαρχο και τον υποπλοίαρχο του "Εξπρές Σαμίνα", για το ναυάγιο που στοίχισε τη ζωή σε 81 ανθρώπους στις 26 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000, λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Πάρου. Από τους υπόλοιπους επτά κατηγορούμενους, οι πέντε κρίθηκαν ένοχοι σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος και οι άλλοι δύο αθωώθηκαν. Το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι το ναυάγιο προκλήθηκε από κακή πλοήγηση από τον αξιωματικό στη γέφυρα, ενώ στη βύθιση συνετέλεσε και το γεγονός ότι έμειναν ανοιχτά τα στεγανά του πλοίου. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με το δικαστήριο, το πλοίο ήταν παλαιό αλλά αξιόπλοο. 

Συγκεκριμένα, στον πλοίαρχο, Βασίλη Γιαννακή, επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης 16 χρόνων και στον υποπλοίαρχο, Αναστάσιο Ψυχογιό, φυλάκιση 19 χρόνων. Πέντε κατηγορούμενοι κρίθηκαν ένοχοι σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα. Πρόκειται για τον ύπαρχο Γιώργο Τριαντάφυλο, τον Α' μηχανικό Γεράσιμο Σκιαδαρέση, τον ασυρματιστή Δημήτρη Τσούμα και τους εκπροσώπους της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας Νικόλαο Βικάτο και Κωνσταντίνο Κληρονόμου. Αθωώθηκαν ο ναύτης Παναγιώτης Κάσδαγλης και ο επιθεωρητής του υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, Παναγιώτης Τσόδρας. 

Η σελίδα του ναυαγίου έκλεισε και τυπικά στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 με την επιβολή των ποινών. Οι μνήμες, ωστόσο, αυτών που επέζησαν θα γυρνούν εκεί όπου εκτυλίχθηκε η ναυτική τραγωδία του Εξπρές Σαμίνα», εκεί που 81 ανθρώπινες ζωές χάθηκαν σε λίγα λεπτά, εκείνο το βράδυ της 26ης Σεπτεμβρίου του 2000. 


**Τα στοιχεία και οι παραλείψεις* 
*
1. Από την πρόσκρουση δημιουργήθηκε κάτω από την ίσαλο γραμμή, ένα ρήγμα μήκους μόλις τριών μέτρων και ύψους λιγότερο από ένα μέτρο, δύο σχισμές πέντε εκατοστών και μήκους περίπου πέντε μέτρων κι ένα δεύτερο ρήγμα, μήκους περίπου επτά μέτρων, προς την πλώρη, αλλά 2,5 μέτρα πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. 

2. Τα νερά από τον χώρο του μηχανοστασίου άρχισαν να πλημμυρίζουν οριζόντια το πλοίο αφού 10 στις 11 υδατοστεγείς πόρτες, κατά παράβαση του Ναυτικού κώδικα, ήταν ανοικτές. Ας επισημανθεί ότι οι υδατοστεγείς πόρτες σφραγίζουν τόσο ηλεκτρονικά από τη γέφυρα, όσο και μηχανικά. 

3. Στην έκθεση πραγματογνωμοσύνης που κατατέθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια της δίκης, αποδεικνύεται ότι από τα παλαιού τύπου σωσίβια, μόνο το 24,1% ήταν «πλήρη». Χωρίς σφυρίχτρα ήταν το 51,7%, 17,2% χωρίς σφυρίχτρα και φωτάκι, και 6,9% χωρίς φωτάκι. Βάση των παραπάνω στοιχείων το 75,9% των σωσιβίων ήταν προβληματικά Στα «νέου τύπου», τα «πλήρη» αντιπροσώπευαν το 77,5%. 

4. Aξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί πως δόθηκε λανθασμένο στίγμα, πως δεν είχε γίνει έχμαση ενώ υπήρχαν, παρανόμως, καμπίνες πληρώματος κάτω από το γκαράζ.

**.... Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο post

Αποσπάσματα των μαρτυριών - για τη δημιουργία του παραπάνω αφιερώματος στην τραγωδία του «Σαμίνα»- από τις εφημερίδες « τα Νέα», «Έθνος» και «Ελευθεροτυπία»*

----------


## zamas

*Βιογραφικό του Σαμίνα* 
* 
Μήκος; 107 μ 
Πλάτος: 18,00 μ. 
Βύθισμα σκάφους: 4,40 μ 
Μηχανές: 2 Pielstick 
Απόδοση: 10,945 kW 
Ταχύτητα: 17,5 ν.μ 
Χωρητικότητα: 1,300 επιβάτες και 170 αυτοκίνητα 
Ναυπηγήθηκε στο Σεντ Ναζέρ της Γαλλίας το 1966.Το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν Κορς, ενώ στη συνέχεια μετανομάσθηκε σε «Golden Vergina». Εντάχτηκε στο στόλο της «Minoan Flying Dolphin» με το όνομα «Εξπρές Σαμίνα». 
Στις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2001 και έχοντας συμπληρώσει 35 χρόνια στις θάλασσες, το Σαμίνα θα έβγαινε στη σύνταξη. 


**Η τελευταία επισκευή* 
* 
Το «Εξπρές Σαμίνα», όπως και όλα τα επιβατηγά πλοία, περνούσε από επιθεώρηση σε ότι αφορά το κατασκευαστικό και μηχανικό του μέρος σε τρεις φάσεις: κάθε 5 χρόνια (σε βάθος, κάθε δυόμισι και κάθε έτος). Ο τελευταίος έλεγχος πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 20 Ιουλίου κατά τον οποίο δεν βρέθηκαν ελλείψεις ή προβλήματα. Το «Σαμίνα» είχε μπροστά του ακόμα ένα χρόνο στα ελληνικά νερά αφού σύμφωνα με την ελληνική νομοθεσία μετά τα 35 χρόνια θα έβγαινε στη «σύνταξη». 


**Καταγγελία χωρίς αποδέκτη...* 
*
«¶κρως επικίνδυνο» χαρακτήρισε το «Εξπρές Σαμίνα» ο μηχανικός κ. Αναστάσιος Σορόκος, ο οποίος μέχρι τις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου εργαζόταν στο οχηματαγωγό. Ο ίδιος, κατέθεσε καταγγελία στην Πανελλήνια Ένωση Μηχανικών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού που είχε ως εξής: 
«Μετά το τραγικό ναυάγιο του 'Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Εξπρές Σαμίνα' και τον άδικο χαμό δεκάδων συνανθρώπων μας, θεωρώ υποχρέωσή μου ως ελάχιστον να επισημάνω τα κατωτέρω: 
1) Με έγγραφες καταγγελίες προς το Α' Λιμ. Τμήμα Πειραιά οι οποίες κοινοποιήθηκαν στο Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Πειραιώς ως και εις το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ότι: Το 'Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Εξπρές Σαμίνα' ήτο άκρως επικίνδυνο και επιβάλλετο να ληφθούν άμεσα μέτρα για την ασφάλεια του πλοίου. Συγκεκριμένα: Υπήρχε σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα εις τα χειριστήρια των κύριων μηχανών, με αποτέλεσμα κατά τη διάρκεια μεταφοράς του συστήματος ελέγχου από το μηχανοστάσιο στη γέφυρα να παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα στις στροφές των κύριων μηχανών. Το πρόβλημα αυτό εγκυμονούσε κινδύνους διά την ασφάλεια του πλοίου, διότι ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορούσε να στρίψει το πλοίο αριστερά ή δεξιά ανεξάρτητα από τη θέληση του αξιωματικού φυλακής γέφυρας. 
2) Δεύτερο θέμα, κατά τη θητεία μου στο πλοίο: δεν ετέθη σε λειτουργία η ηλεκτρομηχανή ανάγκης - emergency generator. 
3) Επίσης κατά τη θητεία μου δεν ετέθη σε δοκιμή ο εξ αποστάσεως χειρισμός λειτουργίας των θυρών ασφαλείας. 
4) Στο πλωραίο στεγανό σύγκρουσης υπήρχε κρακ εκτεταμένο από το οποίο εισχωρούσαν νερά εντός αυτού. 
Ζητώ από την ΠΕΜΕΝ να προβεί σε όλες τις απαραίτητες ενέργειες διά να καταλογισθούν ευθύνες όπου υπάρχουν δι' αυτήν τη ναυτική τραγωδία». 
Ο κ. Σορόκος στις 21 Σεπτεμβρίου είχε παραιτηθεί καταγγέλλοντας ότι το πλοίο ήταν επικίνδυνο.* 

*
Αποσπάσματα των μαρτυριών - για τη δημιουργία του παραπάνω αφιερώματος στην τραγωδία του «Σαμίνα»- από τις εφημερίδες « τα Νέα», «Έθνος» και «Ελευθεροτυπία»*

----------


## jvrou

Φιλαράκο μου zamas με έκανες και αναστέναξα....
Νά'σαι καλά.. Μακάρι να μην ξαναυπάρξουν ποτέ τέτοιες στιγμές..

----------


## karystos

Φίλε zamas αρκετά από τα στοιχεία που δίνετε δεν είναι αληθή. Για το κυρίως ρήγμα του μηχανοστασίου υπάρχει πιο πάνω ένα post που μπορείτε κάπως να δείτε την πραγματικότητα. Το να παρατεθούν εδω όλα τα στοιχεία είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο αφού δεν κατέστη δυνατόν να αναφερθούν στην πραγματική τους διάσταση ούτε καν κατά τη διάρκεια της δίκης. Είναι και πολλά και αρκετά περίπλοκα και έχουν σχέση και με τη γέννεση του ατυχήματος και με την εξέλιξη και με τις ατελείς πραγματογνωμοσύνες και συνακόλουθα με τις ευθύνες του καθενός. Σίγουρα είναι τραγικό το ότι έχασαν 81 άνθρωποι τη ζωή τους, αλλά το να αναφέρονται λάθος στοιχεία από το ό,τι ο κ. Κάσδαγλης ήταν ύπαρχος ή ότι μπήκαν βράχια στο μηχανοστάσιο δεν προσφέρει κάτι σε κανέναν. Προσωπικά δεν έχω καμιά αντίρρηση να ανοίξει εδώ ένας διάλογος, φοβάμαι όμως ότι θα είναι αρκετά δύσκολος.

----------


## stelios_ag

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/09/8_26.html

Ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για το ναυάγιό του (προσοχή το Video είναι σε συνέχειες)

----------


## hayabusa

το έχω παρακολουθήσει παλαιότερα και είναι καταπληκτικό. αξίζει να το δείτε  :Wink:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Επειδή πιο πάνω παρατίθενται αυτούσιες καταθέσεις - μαρτυρίες για τα ναυάγιο, θα πρέπει να δώσω σε όλα τα μέλη του naftilia μια συμβουλή:

   Τη μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία μπορείτε να δώσετε μόνον στα όσα καταθέτουν οι επιβάτες, με επιφύλαξη στα σημεία που αναφέρονται σε εξειδικευμένα τεχνικά θέματα.
   Να έχετε πολλές επιφυλάξεις  για τις  καταθέσεις μελών του πληρώματος που δεν ήταν κατηγορούμενοι στη δίκη.  Εδώ έχουν μεσολαβήσει άνθρωποι της εταιρείας και δικηγόροι και τους έχουν επηρεάσει για διάφορα θέματα.  Εξαίρεση μόνον θα μπορούσαν να αποτελούν  καταθέσεις μελών του πληρώματος που δεν δουλεύουν πλέον για την εταιρεία.
    Προτείνω να είστε πάρα πολυ προσεκτικοί   στις καταθέσεις - απολογίες των κατηγορουμένων, γιατί θεωρείστε ότι είναι όλες ραμμένες με την καθοδήγηση των δικηγόρων τους, στο πλαίσιο της υπερασπιστικής γραμμής που έχει χαραχθεί για κάθε κατηγορούμενο.   Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάτι κακό.  Είναι δικαίωμα που τους το δίνει ο νόμος.
   Η κατάθεση του Σορόκου είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, διαμάντι, εαν όντως αυτά που λέει τα κατήγγειλε στις 21/9/2000.  Το πρώτο σημείο της καταγγελίας του είναι αυτό στο οποίο στηρίχθηκε η υπερασπιστική γραμμή του Ψυχογιού, δηλ. ότι το πλοίο ενδέχεται να μην υπακούσει στο πηδάλιο.  Βέβαια, το ότι ο Σορόκος ανέφερε αυτό σαν ενδεχόμενο, το ότι το προέβαλε και η υπεράσπιση,  δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι εν προκειμένω όντως αυτό συνέβη... Και  το σημείο αυτό, νομίζω,  είναι από τα πιο σκοτεινά της όλης υπόθεσης... :Confused:

----------


## karystos

Καπεταν Αντρέα να μου επιτρέψεις σχετικά με την κατάθεση Σορόκα να διαφωνήσω. Όχι επειδή το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση αλλά επειδή η κατάσταση αυτή δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στη γέννεση του ατυχήματος. Οι καταγγελίες Σορόκα δεν ήταν προφητικές αλλά συγκυριακές. Από εκεί και ύστερα όλα αυτά τα μπουρδουκλώματα οφείλονται στην εκδικητική κοινωνία που δεν δέχεται το ανθρώπινο λάθος και ανάγκασε τους κατηγορούμενους να ψάχνουν να βρούνε ψύλλους στα άχερα αντί να παραδεχτούν απλά "Έκανα Λάθος". Αν το αρχικό βούλευμα του εισαγγελεα Ν. Παντιώρα είχε γίνει δεκτό και δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η παρέμβαση Κρουσταλάκη που επέβαλε τον περίφημο "ενδεχόμενο δόλο", για λόγους άσχετους με τα πραγματικά περιστατικά, σήμερα δεν θα είχαμε την απαράδεκτη παραμονή δύο ναυτικών στη φυλακή, κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει σε κανένα ναυτικό ατύχημα στην Ευρώπη ακόμη και στα πιο κραυγαλέα. Π.χ. Herald Of Free Enterprise, Sleipner. Ο πλοίαρχος του Sleipner (υπερσύγχρονο ταχύπλοο) ήταν στα χειριστήρια όταν το έρριξε πάνω σε ένα νησί στη Νορβηγία και μετά λόγω του χαόυς που επεκράτησε πνίγηκαν 27 άνθρωποι. Στην απολογία του είπε ότι έκανε λάθος και ότι μετά στη διάσωση ότι είχε τρικυμία στο κρανίο και δεν μπόρεσε να την οργανώσει. Του αφαιρέθηκε το δίπλωμα και καταδικάστηκε σε έξη μήνες φυλακή με αναστολή. Γιατί αυτοί παραδέχονται το λάθος και δεν αρχίζουν τους ενδεχόμενους δόλους; Αν ο υποπλοίαρχος δεν είχε αυτό το σπαθί του Δαμοκλή στο κεφάλι θα ισχυριζότανε και πάλι τα ίδια; Το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα. Με τραγικό απολογισμό - αλλά ατύχημα. Μην ψάχνουμε από εκεί και ύστερα για δικαιολογίες και αιτιολογίες που δεν έχουν σχέση με τα γεγονότα.

----------


## sylver23

εγω δεν εχω να πω τιποτα για οσα εχω ακουσει τοσα χρονια.ακουσα παρα πολλα αλλα το τι να πιστεψεις δεν ξερεις.επειδη καταγομαι απο την ικαρια ειχα στεναχωρηθει πολυ με το γεγονος αυτο.κριμα και παλι κριμα.το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι ΑΙΩΝΙΑ Η ΜΝΗΜΗ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΘΗΚΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ.

----------


## japan

> Καπεταν Αντρέα να μου επιτρέψεις σχετικά με την κατάθεση Σορόκα να διαφωνήσω. Όχι επειδή το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση αλλά επειδή η κατάσταση αυτή δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στη γέννεση του ατυχήματος. Οι καταγγελίες Σορόκα δεν ήταν προφητικές αλλά συγκυριακές. Από εκεί και ύστερα όλα αυτά τα μπουρδουκλώματα οφείλονται στην εκδικητική κοινωνία που δεν δέχεται το ανθρώπινο λάθος και ανάγκασε τους κατηγορούμενους να ψάχνουν να βρούνε ψύλλους στα άχερα αντί να παραδεχτούν απλά "Έκανα Λάθος". Αν το αρχικό βούλευμα του εισαγγελεα Ν. Παντιώρα είχε γίνει δεκτό και δεν είχε μεσολαβήσει η παρέμβαση Κρουσταλάκη που επέβαλε τον περίφημο "ενδεχόμενο δόλο", για λόγους άσχετους με τα πραγματικά περιστατικά, σήμερα δεν θα είχαμε την απαράδεκτη παραμονή δύο ναυτικών στη φυλακή, κάτι που δεν έχει γίνει σε κανένα ναυτικό ατύχημα στην Ευρώπη ακόμη και στα πιο κραυγαλέα. Π.χ. Herald Of Free Enterprise, Sleipner. Ο πλοίαρχος του Sleipner (υπερσύγχρονο ταχύπλοο) ήταν στα χειριστήρια όταν το έρριξε πάνω σε ένα νησί στη Νορβηγία και μετά λόγω του χαόυς που επεκράτησε πνίγηκαν 27 άνθρωποι. Στην απολογία του είπε ότι έκανε λάθος και ότι μετά στη διάσωση ότι είχε τρικυμία στο κρανίο και δεν μπόρεσε να την οργανώσει. Του αφαιρέθηκε το δίπλωμα και καταδικάστηκε σε έξη μήνες φυλακή με αναστολή. Γιατί αυτοί παραδέχονται το λάθος και δεν αρχίζουν τους ενδεχόμενους δόλους; Αν ο υποπλοίαρχος δεν είχε αυτό το σπαθί του Δαμοκλή στο κεφάλι θα ισχυριζότανε και πάλι τα ίδια; Το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα. Με τραγικό απολογισμό - αλλά ατύχημα. Μην ψάχνουμε από εκεί και ύστερα για δικαιολογίες και αιτιολογίες που δεν έχουν σχέση με τα γεγονότα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου κ είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά σε φόρουμ που κάποιος γράφει επιτέλους κάτι σωστό κατά την δική μου γνώμη πάντα.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα κουμάντο κάνουν οι άσχετοι και τα κανάλια,αλλά τί να πούμε τωρα,αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα,το είχε πεί και ο Πρωθυπουργός της χώρα τότε, Ο Σιμήτης.This is Greece.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Από εκεί και ύστερα όλα αυτά τα μπουρδουκλώματα οφείλονται στην εκδικητική κοινωνία που δεν δέχεται το ανθρώπινο λάθος και ανάγκασε τους κατηγορούμενους να ψάχνουν να βρούνε ψύλλους στα άχερα αντί να παραδεχτούν απλά "Έκανα Λάθος". 
>  Αν ο υποπλοίαρχος δεν είχε αυτό το σπαθί του Δαμοκλή στο κεφάλι θα ισχυριζότανε και πάλι τα ίδια; Το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα. Με τραγικό απολογισμό - αλλά ατύχημα.



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο !Από την πρώτη μέρα κιόλας άρχισαν η ανακρίβειες και οι μυθοπλασίες .Ήταν απλά ένα ατύχημα , με τραγικό απολογισμό όπως σωστά προανέφερες .Τίποτε περισσότερο και τίποτε λιγότερο .

----------


## karystos

Το "βιβλίο" του CORSE στο βυθό της Πάρου. Δεν ανασύρθηκε αλλά έμεινε εκεί. 
biblio.JPG 
Και μια φωτογραφία του πλευρικού ρήγματος του μηχανοστασίου από το εσωτερικό του πλοίου. Στο κάτω μέρος φαίνεται το stabilizer που μπήκε μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο και στο επάνω μέρος το πλευρικό τοίχωμα που έχει διπλώσει προς τα μέσα. 
rhgma-2.JPG

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τα posts του zama ειναι ανατριχιαστικια... :Sad: 
Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Καπεταν Αντρέα να μου επιτρέψεις σχετικά με την κατάθεση Σορόκα να διαφωνήσω. Όχι επειδή το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση αλλά επειδή η κατάσταση αυτή δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στη γέννεση του ατυχήματος. Οι καταγγελίες Σορόκα δεν ήταν προφητικές αλλά συγκυριακές. Από εκεί και ύστερα όλα αυτά τα μπουρδουκλώματα οφείλονται στην εκδικητική κοινωνία που δεν δέχεται το ανθρώπινο λάθος και ανάγκασε τους κατηγορούμενους να ψάχνουν να βρούνε ψύλλους στα άχερα αντί να παραδεχτούν απλά "Έκανα Λάθος".


 
 Φίλε Κάρυστος. Έχω διαβάσει το μήνυμά σου από τότε που το έγραψες, αλλά επειδή το ζήτημα είναι σοβαρό, δεν ήθελα να γράψω προτού βρω χρόνο και την κατάλληλη ηρεμία (λόγω δουλειάς κλπ)
  Οι καταγγελίες  Σορόκα, συγκυριακές ή μη, *αποτελούν διαπιστώσεις ενός ειδικού*, και απεικονίζουν την κατάσταση του πλοίου, όχι σε κάποιο άσχετο χρονικό διάστημα, *αλλά μόλις μια εβδομάδα πριν το ναυάγιο*.
  Επομένως, είναι αξιόπιστες (γιατί έγιναν σε ανύποπτο χρόνο, δηλ. πριν το συμβάν), αλλά και γιατί αυτός που τις υπογράφει υπέβαλε παράλληλα την παραίτησή του, κοινώς "τα βρόντηξε". 
  Συνεπώς, *το πόρισμα δεν μπορεί να ανγοηθεί γιατί αποτελεί έγκυρότατο και σοβαρότατο αποδεικτικό στοιχείο* για την κατάσταση του πλοίου (Προσοχή, όχι για την αιτία του ναυαγίου).
  Εφόσον, λοιπόν, βάσει του πιο πάνω πορίσματος, το πλοίο ήταν σε τέτοιο χάλι που θα μπορούσε να παρουσιάσει αυτό το πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα, δηλ. να μην υπακούει στο πηδάλιο, αμέσως γεννιέται, το επόμενο κρίσιμο ερώτημα: Εντάξει, το πλοίο *θα μπορούσε* να παρουσιάσει αυτό το πρόβλημα. Όμως, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι *πραγματικά*  το παρουσίασε τα επίμαχα λεπτά πριν από τις Πόρτες.  Αν *όντως* το παρουσίασε εκείνη τη στιγμή, τότε ο υποπλοίαρχος έχει δίκαιο και δε φέρει πρωταρχική ευθύνη για το συμβάν.  Αν, αντίθετα, το πλοίο *δεν* παρουσίασε κάτι τέτοιο, τότε και ο υποπλοίαρχος, αλλά και ο πηδαλιούχος θα πρέπει να απαντήσουν στο κλασικό, πλέον,  ερώτημα, πώς δεν αντιλήφθηκαν βραχονησίδες που είναι χαρτογραφημένες και που έχουν φάρο πάνω τους.  
  Είναι προφανές, παρόλο που δεν έχω μελετήσει τη δικογραφία, ότι η υπεράσπιση των αξιωματικών (πλοιάρχου και υποπλοιάρχου) έκανε πλήρη χρήση του πορίσματος αυτου, ώστε να απολογηθούν στη βάση ότι _"δεν μπορούσα  να κάνω τίποτα, έστριψα το πηδάλιο όλο αριστερά, αλλά αυτό δεν υπάκουγε"_ , και να το αξιοποιήσουν έτσι προς το συμφέρον τους.
  Απ'οτι κατάλαβα, παρόλο που, επαναλαμβάνω, ΔΕΝ μελέτησα τη δικογραφία, το δικαστήριο μάλλον έκρινε  ότι δεν απεδείχθη ο ισχυρισμός αυτός, δηλ. δεν αποδείχθηκε ότι το πηδάλιο "τρελάθηκε".  Ίσως, έτσι εξηγούνται οι αυστηρές ποινές προς πλοίαρχο (δυστυχώς για αυτόν η ευθύνη του είναι αντικειμενική), και υποπλοίαρχο  (του καταλογίσθηκε πλήρως η ευθύνη για την πρόσκρουση), και οι πιο μαλακές ποινές για πλοιοκτήτες και επιθεωρητές.    Αν,αντίθετα, είχε αποδειχθεί  "τρέλα" του πηδαλίου, τότε μάλλον η βαρύτητα των ποινών θα είχε πάει αντίστροφα, δηλ. βαρύτατες ποινές για πλοιόκτήτες και επιθεωρητές, και κάτι πολύ πιο μαλακό για το πλήρωμα.
  Σε ότι αφορά στον συγχωρεμένο εισαγγελέα Κρουσταλλάκη, θα πρέπει να σου πω ότι εθεωρείτο έγκριτος και κατηρτισμένος νομικός, και δεν είχε δώσει δείγματα εξάρτησης από πολιτικές κατευθύνσεις.  Η έννοια του ενδεχόμενου δόλου είναι υπαρκτή στο δίκαιό μας και δεν αποτελεί εφεύρημα της στιγμής.  Τόσο οι αξιωματικοί, όσο και η πλοιοκτήτρια εταρεία, αλλά και οι επιθεωρητές, *γνώριζαν* τις καταγγελίες Σορόκα, πλην όμως ουδείς σκέφθηκε να κάνει κάτι και να εμποδίσει το πλοίο από το να ταξιδεύει.  Επομένως, εγνώριζαν σαν ενδεχόμενη την επέλευση ναυαγίου (αναπόφευκτη πιθανότητα, όταν "τρελαθεί" ένας πηδάλιο), πλην όμως *προτίμησαν να το αγνοήσουν*, είτε ελπίζοντας ότι η τύχη θα βοηθήσει και δεν θα συμβεί το μοιραίο (ενσυνείδητη βαρειά αμέλεια), είτε αποδεχόμενοι το ναυάγιο και τις απώλειες ψυχών (ενδεχόμενος δόλος).
   Δεν τολμώ να διανοηθώ και να πιστέψω ότι είχαν αποδεχθεί το θάνατο ανθρώπων, και περιορίζομαι να πω ότι τους θεωρώ   σίγουρα *βαρύτατα* αμελείς.
   Δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω το πώς έκρινε το δικαστήριο σε σχέση με τον ενδεχόμενο δόλο, ούτε, φυσικά,  μπορώ να αποκλέισω το ενδεχόμενο να έπαιξε ρόλο και η κοινωνική κατακραυγή ή πολιτικές "συμβουλές". :neutral:
   Πάντως, δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις την περίπτωση Σαμίνα με το ναυάγιο στη Νορβηγία, αφενός γιατί δεν ξέρεις ποια ήταν εκεί τα ακριβή γεγονότα, και αφετέρου γιατί δεν ξέρεις εαν το νορβηγικό δίκαιο είναι ίδιο με το ελληνικό.
   Σε ότι αφορά στη συμπεριφορά του πληρώματος μετά την πρόσκρουση, πιστεύω στις καταθέσεις των επιβατών, και νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε και να μετρήσουμε στα δάκτυλα πόσοι από το πλήρωμα ασχολήθηκαν με τους επιβάτες και δεν φρόντισαν απλά το τομάρι τους.:???:
   Τέλος πάντων, για αυτό το θέμα μπορούμε να μιλάμε ώρες.
   Συγνώμη εαν σας κούρασα.
Αν είναι, τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## karystos

Φίλε καπετάν Αντρέα, επειδή εγώ και τη δικογραφία έχω μελετήσει και όλα τα στοιχεία πολύ αναλυτικά να τα πάρουμε ένα ένα : 
1. Ο Σορόκας δεν παραιτήθηκε, ή μάλλον παραιτήθηκε αφού τον παραίτησαν. Πήγε να πιάσει κανονικά δουλειά μετά την απεργία αλλά το βαπόρι είχε φύγει. Ακολούθησαν οι καταγγελίες. 
2. Οι καταγγελίες του ελήφθησαν υπ 'οψη διότι μετά από αυτές το πλοίο επιθεωρήθηκε δύο φορές. Μη μου πεις ότι ήταν επιθεωρήσεις μαιμού, διότι όταν πας σε κάποιον και κάνεις μια καταγγελία εκ των πραγμάτων δέχεσαι και την κρίση του. Δε γίνεται να την δέχεσαι όταν είναι στα γούστα σου και να την απορίπτεις όταν δεν είναι.
3. Οι 4 επιθεωρητές που επιθεώρησαν το πλοίο την ημέρα του ναυαγίου και έδωσαν πιστοποιητικό απόπλου (με παρατηρήσεις βέβαια που καμιά δεν είχε σχέση με τη μηχανή ή το πηδάλιο) δεν καταδικάστηκαν ποτέ και για τίποτα. 
4. Στην κατάθεσή του έπεσε σε τόσες αντιφασεις που δεν την έλαβε υπ όψη κανείς. Ούτε εισαγγελέας ούτε Πολιτική Αγωγή ούτε και Υπεράσπιση. ¶σε που το να "δίνεις" στην ψύχρα συνάδελφο (π.χ. "ο υποπλοίαρχος περνούσε πολύ κοντά στις Πόρτες") δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Ιδίως όταν μάλλον δεν έχεις κάνει κανένα ταξίδι στην Παρο με το συγκεκριμένο υποπλοίαρχο. 
5. Λογος περι "τρελλού πηδαλίου" δεν έγινε από κανένα. Οι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες (π.χ. τιμονιέρης Κάσδαγλης) δεν ανέφεραν πουθενά ότι δεν άκουγε το πηδάλιο. Είπαν μάλιστα ότι η πλώρη γύρισε αριστερά (γι αυτό και δεν βρήκε στα βράχια - δυστυχώς). Όλοι οι πλοίαρχοι όμως κατέθεσαν ότι σε τέτοιες συνθήκες οι 3 και οι πέντε μοίρες αριστερά είναι πρακτικά μηδεν. Να σημειώσω ακόμη ότι ο Α/Φ έχει καταθέσει, ότι αμέσως μετά έβαλε το πηδάλιο όλο δεξιά για να ανοίξει η πρύμη και ότι μετά το σβήσιμο των μηχανών κρατούσαν το πλοίο πάνω σε κάποια πορεία με το πηδάλιο (αφού δεν είχαν μηχανές) όσο αυτό είχε τη ρύμη. Πως γίνανε όλα αυτά χωρίς να λειτουργεί το πηδάλιο; 
6. Οι υποθέσεις περί βλάβης πηδαλίου, απόσπασης πτερυγίου της έλικας, σβήσιμο της δεξιάς μηχανής κλπ υποστηρίχτηκαν από κάποιους κύκλους για τους δικούς τους λόγους χωρίς καμιά τεκμηρίωση. Το ότι έτσι πήραν συναδέλφους στο λαιμό τους δεν τους ένοιαξε και πολύ. 
7. Από τα πραγματικά δεδομένα προκύπτει ότι το πλοίο δεν μπορεί να χτύπησε στα βράχια πάνω σε δεξιά στροφή εκτός κι αν ερχόταν από την Κρήτη.
8. Από τις τρεις κύριες κατηγορίες : 
α) Ανθρωποκτονίες κατά συρροή
β) Σωματικές βλάβες κατά συρροή
γ) Παρακώλυση θαλασσίων συγκοινωνιών 
εκείνη που έφαγε τον πλοίαρχο και τον υποπλοίαρχο είναι η τρίτη, που είναι κακούργημα, επειδή είναι η μόνη που μπορεί να τελέσθηκε με τον ενδεχόμενο δόλο. Οι άλλες είναι από αμέλεια (πλημμελήματα). Ο πλοίαρχος καταδικάστηκε για τις ανοιχτές υδατοστεγείς (καμμιά σχέση με την πλοήγηση). ¶σχετα αν το πλοίο δεν ήταν δυνατόν να ταξιδεύει με κλειστές. Και ο υποπλοίαρχος για την εσφαλμένη πλοήγηση. Οι εκπρόσωποι της Εταιρείας (Κληρονόμος, Βικάτος ( :Wink: ) καταδικάστηκαν στο μέγιστο όριο που προβλέπεται για τα αδικήματά τους (με αθωωτική πρόταση του εισαγγελέα). Ο επιθεωρητής αθωώθηκε. Εαν θέλεις και κάποια άλλα κουφά να σου πω μόνο ένα : Τα πλημμελήματα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έχουν ένα ανώτατο όριο ποινής - οροφή (5 χρόνια). Δηλαδή αν αθροίζεις την ποινή για κάθε ανθρωποκτονία και βγαίνουν πάνω από πέντε χρόνια η τελική ποινή θα είναι πέντε. Αντίστοιχα για το κακούργημα είναι 20 χρόνια. Το δικαστήριο έκρινε ότι το βαρύτερο αδίκημα παρασύρει προς τα πάνω και την οροφή της ποινής των ελαφροτέρων (από πέντε χρόνια την κάνει κι αυτή είκοσι). Αυτό στοίχισε στους δύο ναυτικούς περίπου 4 χρόνια παραπάνω ποινής στον καθένα.  
9. Το τι ήταν ο Κρουσταλλάκης γενικά δεν το ξέρω. Εγώ τον κρίνω από την ενέργειά του να αμφισβητήσει μία πλήρως τεκμηριωμένη εισήγηση (Εισαγγελέα Ν. Παντιώρα) προκαλώντας μια πολυετή καθυστέρηση και ένα σωρό άλλες επιπλοκές - όλες σε βάρος των ναυτικών - χωρίς σοβαρή αιτιολογία. Το ότι τα ΜΜΕ, επειδή τους ταίριαζε στη σούπα κι όχι επειδή νοιάζονται για τον επιβάτη ή τη δικαιοσύνη, τον ανακήρυξαν σωτήρα της "Ελληνικής Δικαιοσύνης" εγώ το θεωρώ μάλλον εις βάρος του παρά υπερ του. Δηλαδή ο Παντιώρας τι ήτανε; Ο νεκροθάφτης της; Από όλους αυτούς έκανε κανένας τον κόπο να διαβάσει την εισήγησή του;  
10. Ότι η νορβηγική νομοθεσία είναι διάφορη της ελληνικής το δέχομαι απόλυτα. Όπως και ο τρόπος που ασκείται η δικαστική εξουσία. Το ερώτημα είναι ποιά από τις δύο είναι καλύτερη. Τα γεγονότα του SLEIPNER τα γνωρίζω πολύ καλά επειδή έχουν δει πλήρως το φως της δημοσιότητας. Όπως και του HERALD OF FREE ENTERPRISE που δεν το ανέφερα για να μη μακρυγορήσω κι άλλο. Εκεί όχι μόνο δεν κατηγορήθηκε κανείς (είχαν ξεχάσει ανοιχτό τον πλωριό καταπέλτη) αλλά και στον πνιγμένο αρχικαμαρότο απονεμήθηκε μετά θάνατον το ανώτατο παράσημο ανδρείας του Βρετανικού Κράτους.  
11. Ένα πλήρωμα αποτελείται από κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι. Υπήρξαν άνθρωποι που ντρόπιασαν τον Έλληνα ναυτικό και άλλοι που τον τίμησαν. Όπως ο λοστρόμος ή ο λογιστής. Φυσικό είναι ο επιβάτης μέσα στη δικαιολογημένη οργή του να θυμάται μόνο τους πρώτους.  
12. Και τις βραχονησίδες είχαν δει και το φάρο. Όπως και ο Α/Φ του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ είχε δει τις Οινούσες. Η πρόσκρουση σε ένα ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο δεν οφείλεται απαραίτητα στο ότι δεν τον έχεις δει, αλλά στον τρόπο και την απόσταση που σχεδιάζεις να τον παραπλεύσεις. Και ένα λάθος, ιδίως σε άσχημες συνθήκες (άνεμος, νύχτα κλπ), δεν διορθώνεται μετά. Στην γραπτή κατάθεσή του ο υποπλοίαρχος αναφέρει ότι σχεδίαζε να περάσει τις Πόρτες στο ένα στάδιο. Αν αυτή η απόσταση, στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και μάλιστα με ένα πλοίο, που ο ίδιος λεει ότι δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο του κόσμου, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ασφαλής παράλλαξη, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας. 
13. Στο επίσημο πόρισμα αναφέρονται δύο αξιοσημείωτα πράγματα :  
α) Ότι το πλοίο ήταν "έστω και οριακά αξιόπλοο". Ο όρος είναι καινοφανής επειδή ένα πλοίο ή που είναι αξιόπλοο ή που δεν είναι. Στο δικαστήριο δεν έγινε δυνατόν να αποσαφηνισθεί κι έτσι εξελήφθη τελικά ως "αξιόπλοο". 
β) Ότι στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες του ατυχήματος "ακόμη και ένα τέλειο πλήρωμα, άριστα εκπαιδευμένο" δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα παραπάνω.  
14. Το τι καταταλαβαίνει ένα ποινικό διακστήριο από βαπόρια καλύτερα να μην το θίξουμε εδώ.  
15. Την κατάσταση του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ και των άλλων ΣΑΜΙΝΑ του 2000 την γνωρίζω πολύ καλά όπως και την κατάσταση των πολύ χειρότερων σουργελο-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ του 2008. Το αν αυτά τα πλοία έπρεπε ή πρέπει να αφήνονται να ταξιδεύουν είναι μια συζήτηση που δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ, επειδή υπάρχει το αμείλικτο ερώτημα "Αν δεν ταξιδέψουν αυτά, ποιά θα ταξιδέψουν"; Το απλό ερώτημα που θέτω εγώ είναι : "Το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ έπεσε στα βράχια και βούλιαξε λόγω αυτής της κατάστασης ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο"; Όποιος θέλει λοιπόν να έχει γνώμη πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να απαντήσει σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Αντικειμενικά, με στοιχεία κι όχι ιδεολογικοπολιτικά. Η δική μου απάντηση είναι ότι έπεσε και βούλιαξε για άλλους λόγους, που συνιστούν ναυτικό ατύχημα από αμέλεια κι έτσι πρέπει να κριθούν.  
Φίλε καπεταν Αντρέα, αφού μπλέξαμε σε τέτοια συζήτηση μοιραία θα μακρυγορήσουμε. Εγώ τα είπα όσο πιο απλοικά γίνεται και από τη μνήμη. Το αρχείο μου για την υπόθεση είναι καμιά δεκαριά κούτες με στοιχεία. Αν πέρα από την αναφορά από μνήμης χρειάζονται ακριβείς λεπτομέρειες πρέπει να πάω να ψάξω. Πάρα πολλά πράγματα, τεράστιας σημασίας, (όπως π.χ. η πρόκληση και το μέγεθος του κυρίως ρήγματος) δεν έχουν (σχεδόν) πουθενά αναφερθεί. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να βρει ένα τρόπο και θέλει έστω και σήμερα, για την ιστορία, να παρουσιαστούν, εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος. Θεωρητικά θα μπορούσαν να παρουσιαστούν και μέσω του forum αλλά αυτό είναι πρακτικά πάρα πολύ δύσκολο. Ερωτηματικό είναι βέβαια αν αξίζει και τον κόπο, αφού πέρα από ελάχιστους ανθρώπους, δεν υπάρχει και κανένας άλλος που να ενδιαφέρεται πια για την υπόθεση αυτή.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> 12. Και ένα λάθος, ιδίως σε άσχημες συνθήκες (άνεμος, νύχτα κλπ), δεν διορθώνεται μετά. Στην γραπτή κατάθεσή του ο υποπλοίαρχος αναφέρει ότι σχεδίαζε να περάσει τις Πόρτες στο ένα στάδιο. Αν αυτή η απόσταση, στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες και μάλιστα με ένα πλοίο, που ο ίδιος λεει ότι δεν ήταν και το καλύτερο του κόσμου, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ασφαλής παράλλαξη, ας το κρίνει ο καθένας. 
> 13. Στο επίσημο πόρισμα αναφέρονται δύο αξιοσημείωτα πράγματα :  
> α) Ότι το πλοίο ήταν "έστω και οριακά αξιόπλοο". Ο όρος είναι καινοφανής β) Ότι στις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες του ατυχήματος "ακόμη και ένα τέλειο πλήρωμα, άριστα εκπαιδευμένο" δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα παραπάνω.  
> 14. Το τι καταταλαβαίνει ένα ποινικό διακστήριο από βαπόρια καλύτερα να μην το θίξουμε εδώ.  
> 15. : "Το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ έπεσε στα βράχια και βούλιαξε λόγω αυτής της κατάστασης ή για κάποιο άλλο λόγο"; Όποιος θέλει λοιπόν να έχει γνώμη πρέπει πρώτα απ' όλα να απαντήσει σε αυτό το ερώτημα. Αντικειμενικά, με στοιχεία κι όχι ιδεολογικοπολιτικά. Η δική μου απάντηση είναι ότι έπεσε και βούλιαξε για άλλους λόγους, που συνιστούν ναυτικό ατύχημα από αμέλεια κι έτσι πρέπει να κριθούν.  
> 
> Φίλε καπεταν Αντρέα, αφού μπλέξαμε σε τέτοια συζήτηση μοιραία θα μακρυγορήσουμε. Εγώ τα είπα όσο πιο απλοικά γίνεται και από τη μνήμη. Ερωτηματικό είναι βέβαια αν αξίζει και τον κόπο, αφού πέρα από ελάχιστους ανθρώπους, δεν υπάρχει και κανένας άλλος που να ενδιαφέρεται πια για την υπόθεση αυτή.


Φίλε Κάρυστος, διάβασα αυτά που έγραψες, με την απαιτούμενη προσοχή, αλλά και σεβασμό, αυτό δε όχι μόνον επειδή είσαι, όπως λες, γνωστης της σχετικής δικογραφίας, αλλά και επειδή καταλαβαίνω ότι είσαι άνθρωπος της θάλασσας, τουλάχιστον πιο πολύ απ'ότι είμαι εγώ.
Στο ερώτημα εαν αξίζει τον κόπο να μιλάμε για το ναυάγιο, η απάντησή μου είναι, κάθετα, ναι. Ο κόσμος πρέπει να γνωρίζει. Οι ναυτικοί, πολύ περισσότερο, πρέπει να ξέρουν και αυτοί, γιατί η όλη ιστορία μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει σε ανάλογη περίπτωση (όσο γίνεται, φυσικά, τέτοια να υπάρξει) να ενεργήσουν με μεγαλύτερη ετοιμότητα και, *πιθανότατα,* πιο αποτελεσματικά. Και, φυσικότατα, οι συγγενείς των αδικοχαμένων επιβατών έχουν και αυτοί, για άλλους λόγους, το απόλυτο ηθικό δικαίωμα να γνωρίζουν τι πραγματικά έγινε εκείνο το βράδυ, ανεξάρτητα από οποιαδήποτε καταδικαστική απόφαση.
Εαν κατάλαβα καλά από το τελευταίο μήνυμά σου, θεωρείς, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, υπεύθυνο το πλήρωμα (δεν αναφέρω ονόματα) και απομακρύνεσαι από την εκδοχή της συνδρομής κάποιου μηχανικού σφάλματος. Συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων αν δεν ερμήνευσα σωστά κάποιες από τις φράσεις σου. 
Γεγονός είναι ότι θεωρώ όχι μόνον χρήσιμη, αλλά και απόλυτα απαραίτητη, την γνώμη των ανθρώπων εκείνων που είχαν πρόσβαση στο, προφανώς αχανέστατο, υλικό της δικογραφίας, αλλά έχουν και μια στοιχειώδη εμπειρία.
Επειδή προσπαθώ εδώ και χρόνια να διαμορφώσω άποψη για τα ναυάγιο, στηρίζομαι απόλυτα στη γνώμη των ειδικών, άρα και στη δική σου... :-?

----------


## karystos

Φίλε καπεταν Αντρέα συμφωνώ κι εγώ, ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να συζητάμε και να μαθευτεί η αλήθεια μπας και μάθουμε τίποτα από τα λάθη μας κι οχι για να ρίξουμε ευθύνες στον έναν ή στον άλλον. Η γνώμη μου είναι πράγματι, ότι το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ χτύπησε στα βράχια από ανθρώπινο λάθος κι όχι από κάποια σατανική μηχανική βλάβη που συνέβη ακριβώς πάνω στην παράλλαξη. Τη γνώμη αυτή τη σχημάτισα μετά από ατέλειωτες ώρες μελέτης όλων των στοιχείων. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι μηχανικά ήταν σε αρίστη κατάσταση. ¶λλο το ένα, άλλο το άλλο. Η γνώμη μου είναι επίσης ότι, όσο πιο αμφίβολη είναι η κατάσταση του πλοίου, τόσο πιο προσεχτικός πρέπει να είναι ο κυβερνών. ¶λλωστε αν το κάθε πλοίο που ταξιδεύει σήμερα έπεφτε στα βράχια λόγω της μηχανικής του κατάστασης αλλίμονό μας.  
Πιό δύσκολη είναι η κρίση για το "μετά την πρόσκρουση". Αν δηλαδή η κατάσταση του πλοίου έπαιξε ρόλο στη διάσωση. Προφανώς και κυριάρχησε αλαλούμ, που οφειλόταν και στην κακή κατάσταση των σωστικών και γενικά των συστημάτων του πλοίου λόγω κακής συντήρησης και αδιαφορίας από πλευράς εταιρίας, αλλα και στην αδυναμία του πληρώματος να ανταποκριθεί σε μια τέτοια καταστροφή λόγω έλλειψης συντονισμού και "τριβής", αφού όλοι ξέρουμε το πως και αν γίνονται ποτέ γυμνάσια. Για όλα αυτά υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις και αιτιολογίες, υπερ και κατά. Επειδή είναι μια τεράστια συζήτηση όμως, θα καταλήξω σε αυτό που λέει λίγο πολύ και το πόρισμα. Ότι όταν η αβαρία είναι τέτοιας έκτασης δύσκολα μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο ακόμη και σε ένα άριστο πλοίο και με ένα άριστο πλήρωμα. 'Η για να το πούμε αλλιώς, ότι όπως έχει αποδειχτεί σε όλα τα ναυάγια του κόσμου στα επιβατικά πλοία, η παθητική ασφάλεια έχει πολύ περιορισμένα όρια, μπορεί να "δουλέψει" μόνο σε πάρα πολύ ευνοικές συνθήκες και ίσως ούτε καν σε αυτές, αν η ζημιά είναι μεγάλη (π.χ. HERALD OF FREE ENTERPRISE ή πολύ περισσότερο SEA DIAMOND). Αν σκεφτείς τώρα ότι κατά κανόνα τα ατυχήματα γίνονται σε πολύ άσχημες συνθήκες καταλαβαίνεις πόσο αποτελεσματική μπορεί να είναι. Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι το πάν είναι η ενεργητική ασφάλεια. Να μη γίνει το ατύχημα.  
Εκείνο που θα ήθελα να πω ακόμη είναι, ότι στα επιβατικά, που μεταφέρουν ως γνωστόν το πιο επικίνδυνο φορτίο του κόσμου, η διάσωση εξαρτάται σε τεράστιο βαθμό και από τον ίδιο τον επιβάτη. Δυστυχώς η θεωρία ότι "εγώ δεν έχω καμία ευθύνη, δουλειά τους είναι να με μεταφέρουν αασφαλώς" είναι και άχρηστη και τελικά, αν γίνει το κακό, επικίνδυνη. Αν χίλια άτομα δεν έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα τι πρέπει να κάνουν σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης και περιμένουν να το μάθουν την ώρα της καταστροφής μέσα στον πανικό τους και στον πανικό του πληρώματος, οι πιθανότητες να σωθούν μειώνονται στο ελάχιστο. Πόσοι από εμάς ψάχνουν στην καμπίνα τους για το σωσίβιο, πόσοι διαβάζουν τις οδηγίες χρήσης, πόσοι κοιτάζουν σε ποιό σταθμό διάσωσης πρέπει να πάνε και που είναι αυτός; Πόσοι παρακολουθούν την κασέτα με τις οδηγίες; Πόσοι θα πέσουν να φάνε τον καπετάνιο ζωντανό αν π.χ. στις 10 Ιουλίου, διατάξει γυμνάσιο διάσωσης εν πλω προς Μύκονο, με συμμετοχή και των επιβατών, όπως είναι το κανονικό; Πόσοι θα αποδεχτούν να του δοθεί το δικαίωμα να επιβάλλει κυρώσεις σε εκείνους - πλήρωμα και επιβάτες - που δε θα ξέρουνε πούθε πάνε τα τέσσερα, όπως είναι υποχρεωμένοι;  
Για να πούμε και το πιο "κουφό", οι εκπρόσωποι της εταιρείας καταδικάστηκαν, επειδή στο ΣΑΜΙΝΑ δεν προβλήθηκε αυτή η κασέτα και το δικαστήριο δέχτηκε, ότι από το πλοίο είχε υποβληθεί αίτημα προμήθειας της κασέτας αυτής προς την εταιρεία, η οποία το απέρριψε από τσιγκουνιά, δηλαδή για να γλιτώσει το κόστος! Και γι αυτό ήταν υπεύθυνος ο Πρόεδρος του ΔΣ και ο Βικάτος, επειδή δέσμευε την εταιρεία με την υπογραφή του. Όταν λοιπόν καταντάμε σε μιά τέτοια υπόθεση να κρίνουμε με τέτοιες γελοιότητες, τι να μάθουμε από τα λάθη μας και τι να μη μάθουμε; Όλα γίνονται για το θεαθήναι! 
Τώρα το ποιός από τους δυό μας είναι πιο πολύ άνθρωπος της θάλασσας μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος, άλλωστε από το ψευδώνυμό σου μάλλον δεν τίθεται θέμα. Πάντως χαίρομαι πολύ που συνομιλούμε για ένα τέτοιο ζήτημα. Είναι μια ευκαιρία να ακουστούν και κάποια πράγματα, που αλλιώς δε θα έβγαιναν ποτέ στη φόρα. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## harlek

> το έχω παρακολουθήσει παλαιότερα και είναι καταπληκτικό. αξίζει να το δείτε


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, σε αντίθεση με τα καταπληκτικά ντοκιμαντέρ του National που αναφέρονται σε αεροπορικές τραγωδίες, από το συγκεκριμένο απουσιάζει όχι μόνο η λεπτομερής αναπαράσταση, αλλά και η αναλυτική μελέτη των αιτίων του ατυχήματος.
Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα (; ) όλα παίχτηκαν στη γέφυρα λίγα λεπτά πριν τη σύγκρουση. Κι όμως, στην ταινία δεν αναπαριστάται τίποτε απ' ό,τι λέγεται πως συνέβη εκεί μέσα τις κρίσιμες στιγμές. Δείχνει απλά επιβάτες που έντρομοι βλέπουν τις Πόρτες να έρχονται κατά πάνω τους.
Συνηθισμένος από τη βαθιά ανάλυση αεροπορικών ατυχημάτων που εστιάζουν - όταν χρειάζεται - και στον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα και έχοντας διαβάσει αρκετά για το ατύχημα του Σαμίνα, απογοητεύτηκα πολύ από το συγκεκριμένο ντοκιμαντέρ...

----------


## karystos

Δεν έχεις κι άδικο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια λιγο κουνημενη, αλλα σιγουρα ιστορικη, φωτο του εξπρες σαμινα και του εξπρεσσ αφροδιτη το καλοκαιρι εκεινο

samina (6).jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ολα τα λεφτα φιλε, αριστουργημα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Μοναδική η φωτο σου BEN τόσο απο αισθητικής όσο και απο ιστορικής άποψης. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτική και σπανιότατη η φωτογραφία, πολλά μπάβο στον BeN BRUCE

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Γεια σου ρε "Εξπρες Σαμινα"...  :Sad:

----------


## harlek

Ίσως όμως η ωραιότατη φωτογραφία να πρέπει να παει στο σχετικό θέμα του Golden Vergina, καθώς το συγκεκριμένο thread αφορά στα του ατυχήματος κι όχι στο πλοίο γενικώς.

----------


## karystos

Αποφυλακίστηκε αφού εξέτισε την ποινή του ο υποπλοίαρχος του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ Αναστάσιος Ψυχογιός. Ο πλοίαρχος Βασίλης Γιαννακής αναμένεται να αποφυλακιστεί τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## Naias II

Καλό κουράγιο στο καπτά Βασίλη Γιαννακή.Δεν έφταιγε σε τίποτα κρίμα :Sad:

----------


## harlek

> Αποφυλακίστηκε αφού εξέτισε την ποινή του ο υποπλοίαρχος του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ Αναστάσιος Ψυχογιός. Ο πλοίαρχος Βασίλης Γιαννακής αναμένεται να αποφυλακιστεί τον Αύγουστο.


Πώς είχα την αίσθηση ότι ο υποπλοίαρχος είχε τιμωρηθεί με μεγαλύτερη ποινή....

----------


## sylver23

βασικα με μεγαλυτερη ειχε τιμωρηθει απο οτι θυμαμαι και εγω...τσπ.δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια ποιος ειχε την μεγαλυτερη.ο ψυχογιος τα καταφερε και βγηκε.με το καλο και ο κος γιαννακης

----------


## karystos

Αν δουλεύεις στη φυλακή οι μέρες μετριούνται διπλές. Γι αυτό βγήκε πρώτος ο υποπλοίαρχος αν και είχε ποινή κατά πέντε χρόνια βαρύτερη του πλοιάρχου.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Είναι πολλά αυτά στα οποία θέλω να αναφερθώ... Πρώτ' απ' όλα ξεκαθαρίζω πως η δική μου θέση *δεν* είναι αμερόληπτη. Στο ναυάγιο του Σαμίνα ο πατέρας μου έχασε μία πρώτη και μία δεύτερη ξαδέλφη και το μικρότερο από τα τέσσερα παιδιά της δεύτερης. Επίσης χάθηκε ένα ζευγάρι το οποίο ήταν γονείς συναδέλφου μου (ξεκαθαρίζω επίσης πως δεν είμαι ναυτικός αλλά εραστής της θάλασσας και της ναυτίλίας). Και επισημαίνω ότι όχι μόνο αξίζει να μιλάμε για το ναυάγιο (όπως λένε και οι φίλοι Karystos και Καπετάν Αντρέας), αλλά επιβάλλεται... Όχι για τη μνήμη όσων έφυγαν, αλλά για να αποτρέψουμε ως ένα βαθμό τον κίνδυνο να συμβούν τα ίδια ξανά... Όσο το σκαλίζουμε, κάποιοι, *ίσως,* να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Όταν ξεχαστεί πια τελείως, θα πέσουμε πάλι στη συνηθισμένη ραστώνη της ρουτίνας (η οποία εν πολλοίς αναφέρθηκε στο forum) και μόλις κινδυνεύσει πάλι κάποιο βαπόρι μας θα αρχίσουμε τα "Παναγία βόηθα".
Το ότι ήταν ανθρώπινο λάθος είναι ξεκάθαρο πια... Ακόμα κι αν το γέρικο σκαρί είχε μηχανική βλάβη και δεν άκουγε το πηδάλιο, αν οι ενέργειες από το πλήρωμα γίνονταν σωστά, το δυστύχημα δε θα συνέβαινε. Ακόμα και με τις μηχανές μόνο μπορείς να αλλάξεις πορεία αρκεί να το κάνεις έγκαιρα (σωστά?)... Κι αν δεν σε ακούει το πηδάλιο κι εσύ βλακωδώς πας "καρφί" για τις Πόρτες (που όποιος έχει περάσει από την Πάρο, ξέρει ότι δεν είναι δα και πάνω στην ρότα των πλοίων), υπάρχει και το "ανάποδα"! Αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι τα γαλόνια που φοράς τα τιμάς, τουτέστιν, ούτε χαριεντίζεσαι με επιβάτες, ούτε βλέπεις τον Παναθηναϊκό στην τηλεόραση, αλλά είσαι στη γέφυρα και εκτιμάς την όλη κατάσταση. Κι έτσι *προλαβαίνεις* τα χειρότερα  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: . Ανθρώπινο λάθος λοιπόν... Που στέρησε όμως ζωές... Και που για μένα χαρακτηρίζεται "εγκληματική αμέλεια" κι όχι ανθρώπινο λάθος. 
Θα συμφωνήσω με προηγούμενες απόψεις ότι το ελληνικό δίκαιο είναι "άδικο" (τί οξύμωρο ε?) κι ότι είναι λάθος για όλα να φταίει ο καπετάνιος. Ο καπετάνιος (γενκά, όχι μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο δυστύχημα) κακώς επωμίζεται τα πάντα. Κι όπως λέει κι ο Morgan, συχνά αποτελεί το εξιλαστήριο θύμα. Όμως, όταν ταξιδεύεις "με καιρό", ακόμα κι αν δεν αισθάνεσαι καλά, φροντίζεις να είναι ο ύπαρχός σου στη γέφυρα. Κι όσο για τις αντίξοες εργασιακές συνθήκες (είμαι σε θέση να τις γνωρίζω πολύ καλά), συμφωνώ ως ένα σημέιο, αλλά όταν βγάζω φυλλάδιο, δεν ξέρω τις δυσκολίες? Ή μήπως υπάρχει επάγγελμα που δεν έχει τα δικά του ζόρια?
Σταματώ εδώ ως προς τα αίτια του δυστυχήματος αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς κρίθηκε από τη δικαιοσύνη (όποιο κι αν ήταν το αποτέλεσμα...).
Ωστόσο για το θέμα της διάσωσης να 'ναι καλά οι ψαράδες (κυρίως) και οι ίδιοι οι επιβάτες. Το πλήρωμα (πλην λίγων εξαιρέσεων) δεν βοήθησε τον κόσμο να σωθεί, αλλά προτίμησε να κοιτάξει να σωθεί το ίδιο. Δεν λέω πως δεν είναι ανθρώπινο. Αν μη τι άλλο όμως, είναι αντιδεοντολογικό να έχεις κόσμο που δεν ξέρει πως να σωθεί κι εσύ να τον εγκαταλείπεις ενώ οφείλεις να τον βοηθήσεις.
Πάμε και στα σωστικά μέσα... Σάπια ατομικά σωσίβια, λέμβοι που δεν μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν αφού είχαν κολλήσει από μπογιά και "βαρελάκια" που έπεσαν κατά τις επιθυμίες του πληρώματος δεν ήταν δυνατόν να σώσουν τον κόσμο...
Κι έρχομαι σ' αυτό που με ενόχλησε περισσότερο στα όσα διάβασα... Χαρά, όσο τρομολάγνοι και αιμοδιψείς κι αν είναι γενικά οι δημοσιογράφοι, στην περίπτωση του αν θα έπρεπε να αναδείξουν περισσότερο τους διασωθέντες ως είδηση σε σχέση με τους νεκρούς, συμφωνώ με Morgan, Olive και Natasa, ότι ακόμα και μια ψυχή να χαθεί, εκεί θα πρέπει να εστιάσουμε. Φανταστείτε φίλοι μου για λίγο, ότι βρίσκεστε στη θέση τους... Κάποιοι εδώ μέσα ίσως έχουν ζήσει οι ίδιο ναυάγια. Φανταστείτε λοιπόν να είστε νύχτα, με σχετικό κρύο, με αέρα, να βρίσκεστε στη θάλασσα χωρίς αξιόλογες βοήθειες και ίσως χωρίς να γνωρίζετε κολύμπι. Η κόλαση είναι μπροστά σας (και δεν υπερβάλω!) και το μόνο που μένει είναι ψυχραιμία και υπομονή. 
Κλείνοντας, να επισημάνω ότι μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω πετύχει ποτέ πραγματικό "γυμνάσιο" σε ακτοπλοϊκό, παρά το γεγονός ότι ακόμα και σαν "χαβαλέ" να το έπαιρναν οι επιβάτες, θα μάθαιναν έστω πέντε πράγματα, ενώ το σημαντικότερο είναι πως θα έβλεπαν αν πραγματικά το πλοίο μπορεί να τους παρέχει ασφάλεια σε περίπτωση κινδύνου...
Συγχωρήστε μου την οργή σε κάποια σημεία. Ανέφερα στην αρχή από που πηγάζει.
Καλές πλεύσιμες!

----------


## harlek

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, υπάρχει το θέμα "Γκόλντεν Βεργίνα" για το πλοίο. Ας αφήσουμε αυτό το thread για σχόλια περί του ναυαγίου.

----------


## xidianakis

οταν βγουν με το καλο οι ανθρωποι απο τη φυλακη, μπορουν να ξαναδουλεψουν σε επιβατηγα πλοια, σε παρεμφερεις θεσεις τις οποιες ειχαν επι ΣΑΜΙΝΑ?

----------


## hayabusa

*θεωρώ πως ακομη και στα χαρτιά να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα η έυρεση εργασίας θα είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολη για τους ανθρώπους αυτούς. η καχυποψία και η προκατάληψη βλέπετε είναι στοιχεία που μαστίζουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια την κοινωνία μας.*

----------


## xidianakis

και που εχουμε καταντισει, στο να μην υπαρχουν συμβατικα για ολες τις γραμμες!! (ειναι λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα δεν βρηκα καπου αλλου να το βαλω).:

----------


## Panos80

Σαν σημερα πριν 9 χρονια εγινε το ναυαγιο του Εξπρες Σαμινα. Επειδη ζουμε στο κρατος του ρουσφετιου και της κομπινας, θελω να πω οτι ουδεποτε πιστεψα οτι θα τιμωρηθουν οι πραγματικοι υπευθυνοι οπως συμβαινει σ'αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. Φταιει βεβαια και το πληρωμα κατα τη γνωμη μου, αλλα οι πραγματικοι υπευθυνοι εμειναν ατιμωρητοι, γιγαντωθηκαν και ουδεποτε τους ενοιαξαν οι 82 νεκροι του ναυαγιου. Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ντρεπομαι που ειμαι ελληνας, που ζω στην ελλαδα γιατι εδω ολοι λαδωνονται. Το μαχαιρι λοιπον δεν εφτασε στο κοκκαλο οπως ισχυριζονταν καποιοι αλλα ουτε καν αγγιξε το πετσι. Μαλιστα ενα μηνα πριν το ναυαγιο ειχε καει ενα flying dolphin της ιδιας εταιριας εξω απο την αιγινα και ο κοσμος αναγκαστηκε και πηδηξε στη θαλασσα. Ευτυχως ηταν μεσημερι και ο καιρος καλμα. Μετα βγηκε ο τοτε υπουργος μαζι με τον συγχωρεμενο  τον Σφηνια και οι δηλωσεις που εκανε δεν ηταν προς υποστηριξη του επιβατη (ο οποιος δε φταιει σε καμια περιπτωση), αλλα σαν συνυγορος της εταιριας! Οποτε τι να λεμε τωρα για δικαιοσυνη σ'αυτη τη δισμοιρη χωρα. Αυτα αισθανθηκα να τα πω στη μνημη των αδικοχαμενων επιβατων αλλα και τον λιμεναρχη της παρου που πεθανε απο τη στεναχωρια του.

----------


## Naias II

_Μειώθηκε η ποινή του καπτά Βασίλη Γιαννακη_

----------


## xidianakis

10 χρόνια -παρά κάτι ημέρες-, και ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα ναυάγια τείνει στο να ξεχασθεί πλήρως.
Ούτε κάποιο ΜΜΕ έχει κάνει έστω μια εκτενή αναφορά, ούτε κάποιος καθηγητής/δάσκαλος μιλάει στα παιδιά (που δεν γνωρίζουν καν ότι διαδραματίστηκε το ναυάγιο αυτό στην Ελλάδα), αλλά και σε τεράστιο ποσοστό, ούτε κι εμείς οι ίδιοι μιλάμε για το θέμα αυτό.
Φταίμε εμείς που δε ψάχνουμε? Φταίνε οι "μεγάλοι" που καθοδηγούν τα ΜΜΕ -κι εμμέσως δημαγωγούν εμάς-? Μήπως και τα δύο?
Θα παρακαλούσα εάν μπορεί κάποιος γνώστης να ενημερώσει για το πότε θα πραγματοποιηθεί το μνημόσυνο των ναυαγών, καθώς και πότε το μνημόσυνο του κ Σφηνια -ο οποίος "έφυγε" άδικα, χωρίς να μεροληπτώ υπέρ του-.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο φίλε Xidianakis. Το θέμα ουσιαστικά "έκλεισε" και είναι κρίμα... Ακόμα και τα δικά μας μηνύματα εδώ αυτό δείχνουν. Από πέρυσι τέτοιες μέρες που έστειλε ο Panos80 το δικό του μήνυμα μέχρι τώρα που έστειλες εσύ, μεσολάβησε μόνο ένα μήνυμα (του Naias II). Όταν λοιπόν εμείς οι "εραστές της θάλασσας" δεν ασχολούμαστε, περιμένουμε τους καρεκλοκένταυρους να το κάνουν? Αυτό που με πονάει όμως περισσότερο είναι ότι και οι ίδιοι οι νησιώτες μιλάνε γι' αυτό σαν να έγινε πολύ παλιά. Ίσως είναι άμυνα στον πόνο... Ίσως οφείλεται στους πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς που ζούμε πια... Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το πλέον πολύνεκρο ναυάγιο των τελευταίων χρόνων στη δική μας μνήμη δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί!

----------


## Naias II

Μαζί με το ναυάγιο ξεχάστηκε και η φασαρία με τα υπερήλικα πλοία.Τώρα όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,όλα στην Ελλάδα συντηρούνται(?) και μάλιστα όποιο σαράβαλο περισσεύει καλοδεχούμενο δια τυμπανοκρουσίας...

----------


## Harry14

> Μαζί με το ναυάγιο ξεχάστηκε και η φασαρία με τα υπερήλικα πλοία.Τώρα όπως καταλαβαίνετε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,όλα στην Ελλάδα συντηρούνται(?) και μάλιστα όποιο σαράβαλο περισσεύει καλοδεχούμενο δια τυμπανοκρουσίας...


Στην μετα Σαμινα εποχη ποσα βαπορια αποσυρθηκαν; Αυτη τη στιγμη ποσα βαπορια υπερηλικα-σαραβαλα εχουμε;

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητοί προλαλήσαντες , 
Με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ , πόσα και πόσα ατυχήματα/δυστυχήματα ναυτικά αεροπορικά , αυτοκινητικά δεν έχουν κουκουλωθεί-ξεχαστεί. Αλήθεια  φταίει ποτέ κάποιος  από την εταιρεία ή πάντα το πλήρωμα είναι υπεύθυνο , άσχετα αν του παρέχεις πλωτό ή ιπτάμενο φέρετρο)
Πάντα τον πρώτο καιρό , λόγω τηλεθέασης όλοι τα θυμούνται , μετά ........
Ευτυχισμένος θα ήμουν αν το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν το μοναδικό σχετικά με την απόδοση ευθυνών.

----------


## sylver23

Το να θυμάται κάποιος το ναυάγιο δεν πάει να πει οτι πρέπει να το δείχνει και προς τα έξω.
Το να γίνει κάποιο ποστ εδω που στην ουσία δεν θα λέει κάτι καινούργιο (εκτος και αν έχει να πει) ή το να αναμασάνε τα ΜΜΕ το γεγονός του ναυαγίου δεν βγάζει πουθενά.
Αυτοί που πρέπει να θυμούνται να είστε σίγουροι οτι το κάνουν.
Οι συγγενείς ,οι φίλοι και οι κάτοικοι αυτών των νησιών δεν ξέχασαν και ούτε θα ξεχάσουν.
Τα παραπάνω είναι απλά η γνώμη μου.

Θα παρακαλούσα να μην ανοίξει κουβέντα εδώ για την αξιοπλοια των υπερήλικων πλοίων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το να θυμάται κάποιος το ναυάγιο δεν πάει να πει οτι πρέπει να το δείχνει και προς τα έξω.
> Το να γίνει κάποιο ποστ εδω που στην ουσία δεν θα λέει κάτι καινούργιο (εκτος και αν έχει να πει) ή το να αναμασάνε τα ΜΜΕ το γεγονός του ναυαγίου δεν βγάζει πουθενά.
> Αυτοί που πρέπει να θυμούνται να είστε σίγουροι οτι το κάνουν.
> Οι συγγενείς ,οι φίλοι και οι κάτοικοι αυτών των νησιών δεν ξέχασαν και ούτε θα ξεχάσουν.
> Τα παραπάνω είναι απλά η γνώμη μου.
> 
> Θα παρακαλούσα να μην ανοίξει κουβέντα εδώ για την αξιοπλοια των υπερήλικων πλοίων.



Συμφωνω απολυτα με το καλο φιλο και προσφατως απολυθεντα απο το στρατευμα αλλα και moderator του Nautilia Silver 23.

----------


## xidianakis

το οτι ειχα κανει αναφορα στο "ξεχασαμε", αναφερομαι στο γενικο συνολο του πληθυσμου και μπορει ευκολα να να αποδειχθει.
οταν βρισκεσαι εξω απο (λ.χ. τη βουλη), ρωτα τυχαι ατομα διαφορων ηλικιων για το που και ποτε εγινε το ναυαγιο αυτο και θα παρεις καποιες απαντησεις οι οποιες κατα βαση θα ειναι "τρελες".
επισης εαν εχεις καποιο γνωστο παιδακι στη α'/β'-βαθμια εκπαιδευση (το οποιο παιδακι να μην εχει σχεση με το ναυαγιο, ωστε να ειμαστε αντικειμενικοι), κανε του την εξης ερωτηση "σας εχει μιλησει κανεις για το ναυαγιο Σαμινα?".
επειδη -ειδικοτερα το δευτερο σκελος του "πειραματος"- το εζησα προσωπικα απο καθηγητη πριν καποια χρονια, θα καταλαβεις πως προσπαθουν να θολωσουν τα νερα και να ξεχαστει η υποθεση.
αραγε ποιος φταιει? φταινε οι πολιτικοι οι οποιοι κατευθυνουν τα καναλια και τους δασκαλους -μεσω συμβουλων-?
φταινε τα συμφεροντα πολιτικων και επιχειρηματιων και δημαγωγουν τους απλους πολιτες?
παντως ο απλος-μεσος Ελληνας πολιτης δεν εχει την ευκαιρια να μαθει την πραγματικοτητα.
81 θυματα και μια "αυτοκτονια", πιστευω οτι επρεπε να ειναι ενα απο τα πρωτα θεματα που εχει υποχρεωση μια κυβερνηση να διαλευκανει, ομως εχουμε αλλαξει 4 κυβερηνσεις και η αληθεια δεν εχει βγει προς τα εξω.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε xidianakis στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, αυτό σου έχει διαφύγει ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## karystos

Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια που δεν έχει βγει προς τα έξω, άσχετα αν αυτή δεν βγήκε από το Ελληνικό Κράτος. Το ναυάγιο έχει ερευνηθεί περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο ναυτικό ατύχημα στην Ελλάδα - συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, οι έρευνες αυτές έχουν δημοσιευτεί, οπότε τι δεν ξέρουμε και απομένει να μάθουμε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Δε νομίζω πως υπάρχει κάποια αλήθεια που δεν έχει βγει προς τα έξω, άσχετα αν αυτή δεν βγήκε από το Ελληνικό Κράτος. Το ναυάγιο έχει ερευνηθεί περισσότερο από κάθε άλλο ναυτικό ατύχημα στην Ελλάδα - συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, οι έρευνες αυτές έχουν δημοσιευτεί, οπότε τι δεν ξέρουμε και απομένει να μάθουμε;


Συμφωνω απολυτα μα τον Karystos.Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει  ψαχνουμε για τους θρυλους του Εξπρες Σαμινα.

----------


## xidianakis

εαν νομιζεις οτι η αληθεια ειναι αυτη που παρουσιασαν, κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.
εαν οχι ολα, τοτε τα περισσοτερα στοιχεια ειναι ψευδη, ωστε να "ξελασπωθει" η τοτε κυβερνηση Σημιτη και ειδικοτερα ο τοτε υπουργος εμπορ. ναυτιλιας και ο υπουργος οικονομικων, καθως επισης και μεγαλα ονοματα επιχειρηματιων που εμπλεκοταν στην M.F.D. και στην υποθεση Σφηνια.

----------


## Leo

> εαν νομιζεις οτι η αληθεια ειναι αυτη που παρουσιασαν, κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.
> εαν οχι ολα, τοτε τα περισσοτερα στοιχεια ειναι ψευδη, ωστε να "ξελασπωθει" η τοτε κυβερνηση Σημιτη και ειδικοτερα ο τοτε υπουργος εμπορ. ναυτιλιας και ο υπουργος οικονομικων, καθως επισης και μεγαλα ονοματα επιχειρηματιων που εμπλεκοταν στην M.F.D. και στην υποθεση Σφηνια.



Φίλε Γιάννη, ξεφύγαμε... γράφεις θεωρητικά, χωρίς αποδείξεις, με τόση σιγουριά που ακόμη και δικηγόροι που ήτν στην δίκη δεν θα έλεγαν/έγραφαν. Θα σε παραπέμψω να φρεσκάρεις λίγο την μνήμη σου ξεφυλλίζοντας το θέμα από την αρχή και παρατηρόντας τα πόστ του κάθε μέλους που τώρα απευθύνεσαι. Νομίζω έχεις πέσει λίγο έξω στις εκτιμήσεις σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι έχω λάθος έλα πίσω προσεκτικά και με αποδείξεις των λόγων/γραπτών σου. Αλλιώς να σταματήσουμε αυτή την κουβέντα, που δεν έχει νόημα και μάλλον δημιουργεί αρνητικά αποτελέσματα από εκείνα που εσύ ήθελες να περάσεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλε Γιάννη, ξεφύγαμε... γράφεις θεωρητικά, χωρίς αποδείξεις, με τόση σιγουριά που ακόμη και δικηγόροι που ήτν στην δίκη δεν θα έλεγαν/έγραφαν. Θα σε παραπέμψω να φρεσκάρεις λίγο την μνήμη σου ξεφυλλίζοντας το θέμα από την αρχή και παρατηρόντας τα πόστ του κάθε μέλους που τώρα απευθύνεσαι. Νομίζω έχεις πέσει λίγο έξω στις εκτιμήσεις σου. Αν νομίζεις ότι έχω λάθος έλα πίσω προσεκτικά και με αποδείξεις των λόγων/γραπτών σου. Αλλιώς να σταματήσουμε αυτή την κουβέντα, που δεν έχει νόημα και μάλλον δημιουργεί αρνητικά αποτελέσματα από εκείνα που εσύ ήθελες να περάσεις.


Kαι ξανασυμφωνω!

----------


## xidianakis

κ Λεο, τίποτα από αυτα που εχω αναφέρει δεν είναι ατεκμηρίωτο, όμως δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να ανεβάσω στοιχεία από μια τέτοια υπόθεση εδώ, ή οπουδήποτε αλλού στο διαδίκτυο.
Επειδή γνωρίζετε την πραγματικότητα -ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω
-, θα ήταν καλό έστω και μέσα από το φόρουμ αυτό να ασκήσουμε μια Α' πίεση στους κυβερνόντες ώστε ακόμα και 10 έτη μετά το συμβάν, να αναλογιστούν τις ευθύνες τους κάποιοι που είναι ακόμα στη ζωή και τρώνε με χρυσά κουταλια στη κυριολεξία.

Ουσιαστικά δεν έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα, αλλά το εχω προχωρήσει στο πιο νομικο-ρεαλιστικό κομμάτι αυτού.
¶λλωστε σε ναυάγιο εμπλεκόμενοι είναι:
1) το κράτος, σύμφωνα με τα πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοιας που είχε εκδόσει, καθώς και στο θέμα του χειρισμού της όλης υπόθεσης (θάλαμος επιχειρήσεων, λιμενικό, συντονισμός διαφόρων άλλων οργανισμών-υπηρεσιών), αλλά είναι υπεύθυνο και για την ορθή ενημέρωση των πολιτών σχετικά με το ναυάγιο και την "αυτοκτονία".

2) ο/οι πλοιοκτήτης/ες, ή, το ΔΣ της εταιρίας στη προκειμένη περίπτωση εφόσον η εταιρία ήταν -και είναι- πολυμετοχική.

Πως γίνεται όμως να υπήρχαν (και υπάρχουν ακόμα) τόσα άτομα που φέρουν ευθύνες για μια τέτοια υπόθεση και να τις έχει αναλογιστεί, (ή καλύτερα να του τις φόρτωσαν) μόνον ένας "αυτόχειρας"? Που έχουν πάει όλοι οι υπόλοιποι (ΔΣ εταιρίας, μέτοχοι και άτομα της κυβέρνησης)? Έχει δικαστεί κάποιος?

Η υπόθεση δεν έχει κλείσει. Ούτε ο φάκελος Σαμίνα, ούτε ο φάκελος Σφηνια έχει περάσει στο αρχείο. Οπότε όλα είναι στο "παιχνίδι" ακόμα.

Όπως και να 'χει το ζήτημα, εφόσον θεωρείτε πως τα σχόλια και οι επισημάνσεις μου είναι εκτός θέματος, ή, περνάνε λανθασμένα μηνύματα, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσω να ασχολούμε με την υπόθεση στο φόρουμ.
Οι πιο αντικειμενικοί σε θέματα κυβέρνησης και καλο-μεταχείρισης εφοπλιστών, μπορούν να κρίνουν με πολύ λιγότερα δεδομένα απ' αυτα που υπάρχουν εδώ.

----------


## karystos

Εγώ είμαι στη διάθεση οποιουδήποτε θέλει να μάθει για το ναυτικό ατύχημα σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο - είτε δημόσιο είτε προσωπικό. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως δε μπορώ να συσχετίσω ούτε τα χρυσά κουτάλια ούτε την αυτοκτονία του Σφηνιά με το πως και γιατί έπεσε το βαπόρι στα βράχια. ¶λλωστε τέτοιος συσχετισμός δεν υπάρχει. Ότι το ναυάγιο επίσπευσε οικονομικές εξελίξεις που φτάσανε τον Σφηνιά στο αδιέξοδο, ναι, αυτό έγινε. Μαζί με άλλες σοβαρότερες συγκυρίες όμως, που τελικά λένε, ότι δυστυχώς και χωρίς το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ η κατάληξη θα ήταν η ίδια. Να μην μπλέκουμε λοιπόν το ναυτικό ατύχημα, όσο τραγικό και αν ήταν, με ολόκληρη την αμαρτωλή υπόθεση MFD και το Χρηματιστήριο και το Σφηνιά και τα σκάνδαλα και όλα τα άλλα, γιατί αυτος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να δημιουργείται ένα αξεδιάλυτο χάος και να μην αποκαλυπτεται ποτέ τίποτα. Το ναυάγιο είναι ένα αυτούσιο γεγονός κι έτσι πρέπει να ερευνάται. Ποιός έχει την ευθύνη - αν την έχει - που έπεσε στα βράχια, ποιός έχει την ευθύνη - αν την έχει - που βούλιαξε. Το μεγάλο δυστύχημα είναι ότι το ναυάγιο έπεσε θύμα ασύστολης καπηλείας από τα κόμματα, τα ΜΜΕ, τους δικηγόρους κι ένα σωρό άλλους αετονύχηδες, που αντί να σεβαστούν τα θύματα γύρεψαν να τα εκμεταλευτούν για το μικρό ή μεγάλο συμφέρον τους. Αυτοί όλοι δημιούργησαν μια τεράστια παραπληροφόρηση μπερδεύοντας την υπόθεση με άσχετα πράγματα, επειδή προφανές είναι ότι αν έμενε στα πλαίσια του ναυτικού ατυχήματος δε θα μπορούσαν να την καπηλευτούν. Αν κάποιος ενημερώνεται μόνο από τα μεγαλοκάναλα και τις μεγαλοεφημερίδες και βέβαια δεν έμαθε ποτέ την αλήθεια. Αν όμως κάποιος ήθελε να βρει την άκρη, υπήρχε τρόπος να την βρεί.

Δικαστικά η υπόθεση ΣΑΜΙΝΑ έχει κλείσει και δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να ξανανοίξει. Πικρή παρηγοριά για τον πλοίαρχο, ότι αφού εξέτισε την ποινή του, του αναγνωρίστηκε πως αυτή έπρεπε να είναι μικρότερη - αν πραγματικά ήταν ένοχος για τα αδικήματα που κατηγορήθηκε.

----------


## xidianakis

> Εγώ είμαι στη διάθεση οποιουδήποτε θέλει να μάθει για το ναυτικό ατύχημα σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο - είτε δημόσιο είτε προσωπικό. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως δε μπορώ να συσχετίσω ούτε τα χρυσά κουτάλια ούτε την αυτοκτονία του Σφηνιά με το πως και γιατί έπεσε το βαπόρι στα βράχια. ¶λλωστε τέτοιος συσχετισμός δεν υπάρχει. Ότι το ναυάγιο επίσπευσε οικονομικές εξελίξεις που φτάσανε τον Σφηνιά στο αδιέξοδο, ναι, αυτό έγινε. Μαζί με άλλες σοβαρότερες συγκυρίες όμως, που τελικά λένε, ότι δυστυχώς και χωρίς το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ η κατάληξη θα ήταν η ίδια. Να μην μπλέκουμε λοιπόν το ναυτικό ατύχημα, όσο τραγικό και αν ήταν, με ολόκληρη την αμαρτωλή υπόθεση MFD και το Χρηματιστήριο και το Σφηνιά και τα σκάνδαλα και όλα τα άλλα, γιατί αυτος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να δημιουργείται ένα αξεδιάλυτο χάος και να μην αποκαλυπτεται ποτέ τίποτα. Το ναυάγιο είναι ένα αυτούσιο γεγονός κι έτσι πρέπει να ερευνάται. Ποιός έχει την ευθύνη - αν την έχει - που έπεσε στα βράχια, ποιός έχει την ευθύνη - αν την έχει - που βούλιαξε. Το μεγάλο δυστύχημα είναι ότι το ναυάγιο έπεσε θύμα ασύστολης καπηλείας από τα κόμματα, τα ΜΜΕ, τους δικηγόρους κι ένα σωρό άλλους αετονύχηδες, που αντί να σεβαστούν τα θύματα γύρεψαν να τα εκμεταλευτούν για το μικρό ή μεγάλο συμφέρον τους. Αυτοί όλοι δημιούργησαν μια τεράστια παραπληροφόρηση μπερδεύοντας την υπόθεση με άσχετα πράγματα, επειδή προφανές είναι ότι αν έμενε στα πλαίσια του ναυτικού ατυχήματος δε θα μπορούσαν να την καπηλευτούν. Αν κάποιος ενημερώνεται μόνο από τα μεγαλοκάναλα και τις μεγαλοεφημερίδες και βέβαια δεν έμαθε ποτέ την αλήθεια. Αν όμως κάποιος ήθελε να βρει την άκρη, υπήρχε τρόπος να την βρεί.
> 
> Δικαστικά η υπόθεση ΣΑΜΙΝΑ έχει κλείσει και δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να ξανανοίξει. Πικρή παρηγοριά για τον πλοίαρχο, ότι αφού εξέτισε την ποινή του, του αναγνωρίστηκε πως αυτή έπρεπε να είναι μικρότερη - αν πραγματικά ήταν ένοχος για τα αδικήματα που κατηγορήθηκε.


εφόσον είσαι γνώστης του θέματος φίλε μου, θα ξέρεις πολύ καλά ποιοι είχαν συμφέροντα ώστε να βγάλουν τον κ Σφηνια από τη μέση και το ότι τα οικονομικά είχαν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο, δεν ήταν η κυρία αιτία.
Ξέρεις επίσης ότι είχε υποσχεθεί πως θα εισήγαγε την εταιρία στο ΧΑΑ, αλλά το καθυστέρησε. Ακόμα ξέρεις ποιους είχε ευεργετήσει, οι οποίοι όταν έκαναν την "δουλειά" τους, έβλεπαν τον κ Σφηνιας ως ένα εμπόδιο.
Όταν βγει στη δημοσιότητα ΠΟΙΟΙ πραγματικά ήταν στο γραφείο του κ Σφηνια (δεν ήταν μόνο ο κ Λεφακης) λίγο πριν και την ώρα της "αυτοκτονίας", καθώς και ποιος τηλεφώνησε στο γραφείο του λίγα λεπτά πριν, τότε θα έχει ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο κάπως.
Όσον αφορά το ναυάγιο, ναι μεν είναι μια σοβαρή προφάση καθώς έγινε και είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο στοιχείο, όμως για μαθε ποιος πρόεδρος (δικηγόρος εις το επάγγελμα), είχε συνάψει άκρως φιλικές σχέσεις με κάποιον άλλον πρόεδρο, οι οποίοι και οι 2 ήταν μέτοχοι στη M.F.D και πως επένδυσαν αμέσως μετά, τα χρήματα.
Λυπάμαι που τα λέω αυτα για τη μνήμη των αδικοχαμένων και των οικογενειών τους, αλλά μήπως πρέπει να ξανα-ψάξουν για υπεύθυνους και για τα πραγματικά αίτια του δυστυχήματος? Μήπως οι πραγματικοί ένοχοι είναι εν ζωή?

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ xidianakis, νιώθω πραγματικά κάτι να μου ενοχλεί το στομάχι όταν βλέπω να γράφεις τις παρακάτω λέξεις εντός εισαγωγικών 


> "αυτοκτονία"... "αυτόχειρας"


Ο σεβασμός δεν αρκεί μόνο στις οικογένειες των ναυαγών που χάθηκαν αλλά και στην οικογένεια του αυτόχειρα. 

Σε ότι αφορά τα υπόλοιπα, δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό εναντίον σου, όμως ο τρόπος που παρουσιάζεις την άποψη σου με προβληματίζει αρνητικά. 




> εαν νομιζεις οτι η αληθεια ειναι αυτη που παρουσιασαν, κανεις μεγαλο λαθος.
> εαν οχι ολα, τοτε τα περισσοτερα στοιχεια ειναι ψευδη,


Με προβληματίζει για το πως πέφτουν στο κενό τα πορίσματα των ειδικών και των εμπειρογνωμώνων και (σε κάποιους ανθρώπους) επικρατούν θεωρίες συνομωσίας.
Όπως είπε και ο Λεό, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και σε αυτόν τον τόπο πολλοί άνθρωποι προτιμούν να πιστεύουν σε γλαφυρές θεωρίες συνομωσίας παρά στην ωμή πραγματικότητα. Το είδαμε και σε άλλα ναυάγια, το βλέπουμε και εδώ. 



> κ Λεο, τίποτα από αυτα που εχω αναφέρει δεν είναι ατεκμηρίωτο, όμως δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο να ανεβάσω στοιχεία από μια τέτοια υπόθεση εδώ, ή οπουδήποτε αλλού στο διαδίκτυο.


Κάποιος πάντα ξέρει "παραπάνω" αλλά δεν μπορεί να μας τα εξηγήσει γιατί... 
Eαν έχεις να πεις κάτι τεκμηριωμένα, πες το... αλλιώς μην καταγγέλεις στα τυφλά. Φιλικά σου το λέω οτι δεν "ακούγεται" καλά.
Κάποιος κακεντρεχής θα έλεγε οτι όποιος καταμαρτυρά ατεκμηρίωτα είναι λασπολόγος. Εγώ λέω απλά οτι δεν ξέρουμε σαν λαός πότε πρέπει να λέμε την άποψη μας και πότε να διαβάζουμε ή να ακούμε αυτούς που γνωρίζουν καλύτερα και όχι τον καθένα.

Σαν κάποιο άλλο μέλος του φόρουμ που μου έλεγε "το τάδε καράβι έχει πια βυθιστεί, μου το είπε ένα ταξιτζής" :roll:

----------


## xidianakis

> αγαπητέ xidianakis, νιώθω πραγματικά κάτι να μου ενοχλεί το στομάχι όταν βλέπω να γράφεις τις παρακάτω λέξεις εντός εισαγωγικών Ο σεβασμός δεν αρκεί μόνο στις οικογένειες των ναυαγών που χάθηκαν αλλά και στην οικογένεια του αυτόχειρα. 
> 
> Σε ότι αφορά τα υπόλοιπα, δεν έχω κάτι προσωπικό εναντίον σου, όμως ο τρόπος που παρουσιάζεις την άποψη σου με προβληματίζει αρνητικά. 
> 
> 
> Με προβληματίζει για το πως πέφτουν στο κενό τα πορίσματα των ειδικών και των εμπειρογνωμώνων και (σε κάποιους ανθρώπους) επικρατούν θεωρίες συνομωσίας.
> Όπως είπε και ο Λεό, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και σε αυτόν τον τόπο πολλοί άνθρωποι προτιμούν να πιστεύουν σε γλαφυρές θεωρίες συνομωσίας παρά στην ωμή πραγματικότητα. Το είδαμε και σε άλλα ναυάγια, το βλέπουμε και εδώ. 
> 
> Κάποιος πάντα ξέρει "παραπάνω" αλλά δεν μπορεί να μας τα εξηγήσει γιατί... 
> ...


την οικογενεια Σφηνια την σεβομαι εμπρακτος και δεν ειναι αναγκη να το δειξω εδω, απο εναν απλο λογαριασμο σε ενα φορουμ. οι γνώστες μπορουν να με κρινουν, οι υπολοιποι ας κρατησουν τα σχολια για παρτη τους.

το οτι σε ανακατευουν οι λεξεις σε εισαγωγικα μπορεις να της αντικαταστησεις με αλλες δικες σου -αρεστες-, με μονη προυποθεση να εκφραζουν το ιδιο νοημα.

επισης σε πολλους απο εδω μεσα (και ειδικοτερα στα επιτιμα μελη) δεν αρεσει ο τροπος που παρουσιαζω καποια πραγματα, εαν διαβασεις σε ουσιαστικα θεματα που εχω γραψει (και δεν αναφερομαι σε θεματα αυτου του φορουμ, του τυπου "ααα τι ομορφη φωτογραφια!", ουτε σε θεμετα με υποθεσεις-αερολογια), αρθρα μου μπορεις να βρεις σε αρχειο εφημεριδων και απο αλλες πηγες, θα καταλαβεις οτι γραφω εφοσον εχω τις γνωσεις και τα στοιχεια για να αντικρουσω τον οποιονδηποτε.


καλλιστα θα μπορουσα κι εγω να αμφισβητησω καποια μελη, καποια αλλα να τα θεωρησω πως δεν ειναι αντικειμενικα σε θεματα οπως πολιτικα, εφοπλιστικα κ.α.. 
σημασια ομως εχει να "βγαζεις" την ουσια.

δεν ειπα οτι γνωριζω κατι παραπανω, αλλα εχω τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις για το κατι παραπανω και ξανα-λεω οτι το διαδικτυο δεν ειναι ο τοπος που μπορει να ανεβασει κανεις οτιδηποτε.

----------


## Ellinis

αγαπητέ xiniadakis, δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις λέξεις αλλά με το νόημα που αποδίδουν τα εισαγωγικά που χρησιμοποίησες. Σαν να υπονοείς οτι δεν ήταν αυτόχειρας αλλά κάτι άλλο συνέβει, που στο φτωχό μου μυαλό δεν προκύπτει απ' οσα παραθέτεις.

Δεν μπορώ εγώ να γνωρίζω τι γνώσεις και στοιχεία έχεις για το θέμα του Σαμίνα, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν τα παρέθεσες... 
Έαν ένα διαδυκτιακό φόρουμ δεν είναι ο τόπος για να εκθέσεις όσα γνωρίζεις, τότε γιατί ανοίγεις στο φόρουμ μια κουβέντα που δεν είσαι πρόθυμος να συνεχίσεις;

Αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι είμαι εντελώς οφ-τοπίκ και σταματώ λέγοντας οτι, κατά την προσωπική μου ταπεινή άποψη, απ' όσα παρέθεσες δυστυχώς δεν "έβγαλα ουσία".

----------


## xidianakis

εγω σταματαω να αποστελνω στο παρον θεμα, διοτι θεωρω πως ειναι λιγο κατευθυνομενο.
κατευθυνομενο ειτε απο αυτους που εχουν αποκλεισει καποια σεναρια τα οποια δεν εβγαλαν ποτε (ή βγηκαν ελαχιστα) στη δημοσιοτητα, διοτι ηθελαν να στρεψουν τους πολιτες σε αλλη κατευθυνση, αλλα και απο αλλα ανωτερα προσωπα γιατι θα ειχαν οι ιδιοι επιπτωσεις ή η παραταξη τους -μελη ή μη του φορουμ-.

ισως να ειναι και λαθος η αποψη-υποθεση μου, ομως παρατηρω μια ευνοηκη μεταχειρηση υπερ των ατομων που κατηγορω (υπευθυνους, νομικα προσωπα κ.α.).

δε νομιζω οτι ειμαστε τοσο εκτος θεματος καθως η πλοιοκτησια αποτελει μερος ενος ναυαγιου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eδω δεν προκειται να γινει δουλεια οσο και να φωναζεις.Γιατι δεν πας σε εναν εισαγγελεα να δωσεις τι στοιχεια εχεις και να προχωρησει η υποθεση, εφοσον νομιζεις οτι ειναι ετσι.Ειναι πολυ απλο, και θα μας αποδειξεις οτι αυτα που λες ειναι ορθα.Το να το λες σε 100 χρηστες σε ενα φορουμ δε λεει τιποτα.Το να το φωναξεiς στην κοινωνια εχει.Οποτε......go on

----------


## xidianakis

> Eδω δεν προκειται να γινει δουλεια οσο και να φωναζεις.Γιατι δεν πας σε εναν εισαγγελεα να δωσεις τι στοιχεια εχεις και να προχωρησει η υποθεση, εφοσον νομιζεις οτι ειναι ετσι.Ειναι πολυ απλο, και θα μας αποδειξεις οτι αυτα που λες ειναι ορθα.Το να το λες σε 100 χρηστες σε ενα φορουμ δε λεει τιποτα.Το να το φωναξεiς στην κοινωνια εχει.Οποτε......go on


σαφώς και δεν εχω μείνει μόνο στα λόγια!

----------


## Ellinis

> εγω σταματαω να αποστελνω στο παρον θεμα, διοτι θεωρω πως ειναι λιγο κατευθυνομενο.


Λίγο??? γιατί καλέ??? αφού βγάζει μάτια!




> κατευθυνομενο ειτε απο αυτους που εχουν αποκλεισει καποια σεναρια τα οποια δεν εβγαλαν ποτε (ή βηκαν ελαχιστα) στη δημοσιοτητα, διοτι ηθελαν να στρεψουν τους πολιτες σε αλλη κατευθυνση, αλλα και απο αλλα ανωτερα προσωπα γιατι θα ειχαν οι ιδιοι επιπτωσεις ή η παραταξη τους -μελη ή μη του φορουμ-


Σε ευχαριστώ! Είχα φτάσει σε μια κάποια ηλικία χωρίς να με έχει καταγγείλει κανείς οτι είμαι πιόνι συμφερόντων και οτι κατευθύνω θέματα... 
1000 ευχαριστώ γιατί δεν ένιωθα "ολοκληρωμένος πολίτης" ως τώρα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πάντως εκπρόσωποι της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας εταιρείας δικάστρηκαν και καταδικάστηκαν σε πρώτο βαθμό όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ, ο επιθεωρητής δικάστηκε και αθωόθηκε. ϊσως ο τελευταίος που πλήρωσε είναι ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας που με την άρση της αναγνώρισης από την ΕΕ πρόσφατα δεν μπορέι να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας για λογαριασμό κανενός κράτους μέλους της ΕΕ, αν δεν αποφασίσει να γίνει νηογνώμονας αναπτυγμένης χώρας. Χωρίς να είναι το ναυάγιο η αιτία για την άρση της αναγνώρισης.

Για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω θα σταθώ σε κάτι που είπώθηκε παλίοτερα και συμφωνώ με αυτό:



> Από εκεί και ύστερα όλα αυτά τα  μπουρδουκλώματα οφείλονται στην εκδικητική κοινωνία που δεν δέχεται το  ανθρώπινο λάθος και ανάγκασε τους κατηγορούμενους να ψάχνουν να βρούνε  ψύλλους στα άχερα αντί να παραδεχτούν απλά "Έκανα Λάθος". Αν το αρχικό  βούλευμα του εισαγγελεα Ν. Παντιώρα είχε γίνει δεκτό και δεν είχε  μεσολαβήσει η παρέμβαση Κρουσταλάκη που επέβαλε τον περίφημο "ενδεχόμενο  δόλο", για λόγους άσχετους με τα πραγματικά περιστατικά, σήμερα δεν θα  είχαμε την απαράδεκτη παραμονή δύο ναυτικών στη φυλακή, κάτι που δεν  έχει γίνει σε κανένα ναυτικό ατύχημα στην Ευρώπη ακόμη και στα πιο  κραυγαλέα. Π.χ. Herald Of Free Enterprise, Sleipner. Ο πλοίαρχος του  Sleipner (υπερσύγχρονο ταχύπλοο) ήταν στα χειριστήρια όταν το έρριξε  πάνω σε ένα νησί στη Νορβηγία και μετά λόγω του χαόυς που επεκράτησε  πνίγηκαν 27 άνθρωποι. Στην απολογία του είπε ότι έκανε λάθος και ότι  μετά στη διάσωση ότι είχε τρικυμία στο κρανίο και δεν μπόρεσε να την  οργανώσει. Του αφαιρέθηκε το δίπλωμα και καταδικάστηκε σε έξη μήνες  φυλακή με αναστολή. Γιατί αυτοί παραδέχονται το λάθος και δεν αρχίζουν  τους ενδεχόμενους δόλους; Αν ο υποπλοίαρχος δεν είχε αυτό το σπαθί του  Δαμοκλή στο κεφάλι θα ισχυριζότανε και πάλι τα ίδια; Το ναυάγιο του  ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ήταν ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα. Με τραγικό απολογισμό - αλλά ατύχημα.  Μην ψάχνουμε από εκεί και ύστερα για δικαιολογίες και αιτιολογίες που  δεν έχουν σχέση με τα γεγονότα.


Κάντε τον κόπο να δείτε εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...enterprise.cfm το πόρισμα για το ναυάγιο του Herald of Free Enterprise στο οποίο πνίγηκαν περισσότεροι από τριπλάσιοι από αυτό του εξπρές Σαμίνα. Το πόρισμα αναλύει τα αίτια και καταλήγει σε προτάσεις ώστε να μην επαναληφθούν τα λάθη που οδήγησαν σε αυτό και δεν άκουσα κανέναν στην Αγγλία να μιλά για "κουκούλώμα" για "συγκάλυψη". Και το κυριότερο είναι προσβάσιμο σε όλους είτε για να μπορέσουν να κρίνουν την ορθότητα του και κυρίως για να μπορούν να διδαχτούν από αυτό τα μέλη της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας.

Τα βαπόρια βουλιάζουν και κάιγονται, αιτία είναι σχεδόν πάντα ένα ή περισσότερα ανθρώπινα λάθη. Ίσως πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αποφασίσει η Ελλάδα να έχει τα πορίσματα των διερευνήσεων των ναυτικών ατυχημάτων προσβάσιμα από όλους ώστε να μην δημιουργείται το περιβάλλον για θεωρίες συνωμοσίας αλλά και να ενημερώνεται η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα ώστε να μην επαναληφθούν.

----------


## xidianakis

> Λίγο??? γιατί καλέ??? αφού βγάζει μάτια!
> 
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ! Είχα φτάσει σε μια κάποια ηλικία χωρίς να με έχει καταγγείλει κανείς οτι είμαι πιόνι συμφερόντων και οτι κατευθύνω θέματα... 
> 1000 ευχαριστώ γιατί δεν ένιωθα "ολοκληρωμένος πολίτης" ως τώρα!


δεν ασχολούμε άλλο με σχόλια αυτού του τύπου.
Ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει λογική, μπορεί να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα του. 
Σίγουρα είτε κάνουμε σχόλια, είτε όχι, οι αναγνώστες έχουν πάρει μια ιδέα.

----------


## xidianakis

> Πάντως εκπρόσωποι της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας εταιρείας δικάστρηκαν και καταδικάστηκαν σε πρώτο βαθμό όπως μπορέις να δεις εδώ, ο επιθεωρητής δικάστηκε και αθωόθηκε. ϊσως ο τελευταίος που πλήρωσε είναι ο Ελληνικός Νηογνώμονας που με την άρση της αναγνώρισης από την ΕΕ πρόσφατα δεν μπορέι να εκδίδει πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας για λογαριασμό κανενός κράτους μέλους της ΕΕ, αν δεν αποφασίσει να γίνει νηογνώμονας αναπτυγμένης χώρας. Χωρίς να είναι το ναυάγιο η αιτία για την άρση της αναγνώρισης.
> 
> Για να πάμε λίγο παρακάτω θα σταθώ σε κάτι που είπώθηκε παλίοτερα και συμφωνώ με αυτό:
> 
> 
> Κάντε τον κόπο να δείτε εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...enterprise.cfm το πόρισμα για το ναυάγιο του Herald of Free Enterprise στο οποίο πνίγηκαν περισσότεροι από τριπλάσιοι από αυτό του εξπρές Σαμίνα. Το πόρισμα αναλύει τα αίτια και καταλήγει σε προτάσεις ώστε να μην επαναληφθούν τα λάθη που οδήγησαν σε αυτό και δεν άκουσα κανέναν στην Αγγλία να μιλά για "κουκούλώμα" για "συγκάλυψη". Και το κυριότερο είναι προσβάσιμο σε όλους είτε για να μπορέσουν να κρίνουν την ορθότητα του και κυρίως για να μπορούν να διδαχτούν από αυτό τα μέλη της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας.
> 
> Τα βαπόρια βουλιάζουν και κάιγονται, αιτία είναι σχεδόν πάντα ένα ή περισσότερα ανθρώπινα λάθη. Ίσως πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αποφασίσει η Ελλάδα να έχει τα πορίσματα των διερευνήσεων των ναυτικών ατυχημάτων προσβάσιμα από όλους ώστε να μην δημιουργείται το περιβάλλον για θεωρίες συνωμοσίας αλλά και να ενημερώνεται η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα ώστε να μην επαναληφθούν.


συμφωνώ σε αυτα που λες, (εχω διαβάσει το πόρισμα αυτού του ατυχήματος), αλλά θέλω να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα.
Πέραν του να υπάρχει πρόσβαση στα αρχεία των υποθέσεων αυτών -και παρόμοιων-, θα πρέπει να υπήρχε μια επιτροπή ανεξάρτητων εμπειρογνώμων από ουδέτερες χώρες και να έβγαζε κι αυτή, την δικιά της μελέτη και για να είμαστε ακόμα πιο σωστοί, θα έπρεπε να παρακολουθούντε οι τραπεζικοί λογαριασμοί αυτών. Είναι όμως αυτό εφικτό???

----------


## karystos

Φιλε xidianakis αφού επιμένεις στο θέμα αυτό γιατί δεν λες ξεκάθαρα τι νομίζεις; Το ναυάγιο ήταν ναυτικό ατύχημα ή στημένη ιστορία; Εγώ λέω πως ήταν ναυτικό ατύχημα και ότι δέχομαι και κάθε συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό ακόμη και δημόσια - αν π.χ. το forum θα ήθελε να οργανώσει κάτι τέτοιο. Από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι διαφωνείς. Αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν βάζεις πέντε στοιχεία που να στηρίζουν αυτή την άποψη; Για μένα θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ο φίλος BEN BRUCE σου είπε να πας τα στοιχεία αυτά στον Εισαγγελέα. Και πάλι η απάντηση δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρη. Πήγες; Σκέψου ότι αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ δεν τα διαβάζουμε μόνο εμείς. Όταν για μια υπόθεση με 81 νεκρούς, που έχει τελεσιδικίσει, κάποιος ισχυρίζεται σε ένα δικτυακό τόπο ελεύθερης πρόσβασης, ότι οι πραγματικοί ένοχοι όχι μόνο δε δικάστηκαν αλλά πλούτισαν και τώρα τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, ε, δεν πρέπει από υποχρέωση προς τα θύματα να πει ξεκάθαρα και που το στηρίζει; Πολύ περισσότερο όταν, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, στους ίδιους χρεώνει και την αυτοκτονία του Σφηνιά;

----------


## xidianakis

> Φιλε xidianakis αφού επιμένεις στο θέμα αυτό γιατί δεν λες ξεκάθαρα τι νομίζεις; Το ναυάγιο ήταν ναυτικό ατύχημα ή στημένη ιστορία; Εγώ λέω πως ήταν ναυτικό ατύχημα και ότι δέχομαι και κάθε συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό ακόμη και δημόσια - αν π.χ. το forum θα ήθελε να οργανώσει κάτι τέτοιο. Από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι διαφωνείς. Αν είναι έτσι γιατί δεν βάζεις πέντε στοιχεία που να στηρίζουν αυτή την άποψη; Για μένα θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον. Ο φίλος BEN BRUCE σου είπε να πας τα στοιχεία αυτά στον Εισαγγελέα. Και πάλι η απάντηση δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρη. Πήγες; Σκέψου ότι αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ δεν τα διαβάζουμε μόνο εμείς. Όταν για μια υπόθεση με 81 νεκρούς, που έχει τελεσιδικίσει, κάποιος ισχυρίζεται σε ένα δικτυακό τόπο ελεύθερης πρόσβασης, ότι οι πραγματικοί ένοχοι όχι μόνο δε δικάστηκαν αλλά πλούτισαν και τώρα τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, ε, δεν πρέπει από υποχρέωση προς τα θύματα να πει ξεκάθαρα και που το στηρίζει; Πολύ περισσότερο όταν, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, στους ίδιους χρεώνει και την αυτοκτονία του Σφηνιά;


εαν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα σχολια μου, θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες.
και στην ερωτηση με τον εισαγγελεα ημουν απολυτα σαφεις. δεν εχω μεινει μονο στα λογια!
γιατι να βγαλω τα στοιχεια εφοσον δεχομαι τετοια κριτικη κι ακομα, εφοσον το ειπες εσυ ο ιδιος, ειναι <ελευθερος δικτυακος τοπος> ?
ο φακελος μπορει να ξανα-ανοιξει εφοσον κατατεθουν καποια στοιχεια. εαν οχι του Σαμινα, τοτε του κ Σφηνια σιγουρα!
ξαναλεω, οτι εαν καποιος εχει την κριτικη ικανοτητα του, τοτε μπορει να κατανοησει της απαντησεις μου και να λαβει τα "μηνυματα".

----------


## harlek

> ...γιατι να βγαλω τα στοιχεια εφοσον δεχομαι τετοια κριτικη;...
> ...δεν ειπα οτι γνωριζω κατι παραπανω...
> ...εχω τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις για το κατι παραπανω...
> 
> .....εαν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα σχολια μου, θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες


Ήμαρτον βρε φίλε!!  :Smile:

----------


## karystos

Τα σχόλια τα διάβασα, οι απορίες όλων μας παραμένουν. Το γιατί θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τα στοιχεία σου το εξήγησα. Το αν πήγες στον εισαγγελέα παραμένει ασαφές. Το αν έχουμε κριτική ικανότητα το ξεπερνάω. Βλέπω πάντως ότι για πρώτη φορά διαχωρίζεις την υπόθεση Σφηνιά από του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ. Τα όποια στοιχεία αφορούν λοιπόν την πρώτη υπόθεση και όχι το ναυάγιο και το "εφόσον κατατεθούν" - από ποιόν άραγε μετά από δέκα χρόνια και την παραγραφή - δεν αφήνει και πολλά περιθώρια ξανανοίγματός της. Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα "Αυτοκτονία Σφηνιά" και να μεταφερθεί η συζήτηση εκεί, επειδή εδώ είμαστε εκτός θέματος. Εν πάση περιπτώσει για να βάλουμε ένα τέλος επειδή επαναλαμβανόμαστε, άλλο πράγμα τα "μηνύματα" κι άλλο τα στοιχεία.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ *Xidianakis*

Διάβασα με προσοχή όσα γράφτηκαν παραπάνω και θα σου πω και εγώ συμφωνώντας με τους άλλους < πρόσεχε τι γράφεις , γιατί αν δε μπορείς 100% να το αποδείξεις με πραγματικά στοιχεία και όχι με συνειρμούς , θεωρείται το λιγότερο λασπολογία για να μη πω συκοφαντία με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται>

Παραθέτω πιο κάτω μήνυμά σου που για μένα τα λέει όλα.



<< 10-09-10, 15:56 
xidianakis  
Δόκιμος Πλοίαρχος
 

 
εγω σταματαω να αποστελνω στο παρον θεμα, διοτι θεωρω πως ειναι λιγο κατευθυνομενο.
κατευθυνομενο ειτε απο αυτους *που εχουν αποκλεισει καποια σεναρια τα οποια δεν εβγαλαν ποτε (ή βγηκαν ελαχιστα) στη δημοσιοτητα, διοτι ηθελαν να στρεψουν τους πολιτες σε αλλη κατευθυνση, αλλα και απο αλλα ανωτερα προσωπα γιατι θα ειχαν οι ιδιοι επιπτωσεις ή η παραταξη τους -μελη ή μη του φορουμ-.
*
ισως να ειναι και λαθος η αποψη-υποθεση μου, ομως παρατηρω μια ευνοηκη μεταχειρηση υπερ των ατομων που κατηγορω (υπευθυνους, νομικα προσωπα κ.α.).

δε νομιζω οτι ειμαστε τοσο εκτος θεματος καθως η πλοιοκτησια αποτελει μερος ενος ναυαγιου. >>


¶λλο πράγμα το σενάριο , άλλο πράγμα η απόδειξη.
Το σενάριο το γράφεις και το προσαρμόζεις όπως θέλες εσύ.
Η απόδειξη είναι μία και μοναδική και αυτή ζητάμε.
Τις έχεις, αν ναι όπως είπε και ο Ben στο εισαγγελέα , που όπως μας έγραψες το έχεις κάνει.

----------


## proussos

> εαν διαβασεις τα προηγουμενα σχολια μου, θα σου λυθουν ολες οι αποριες.
> και στην ερωτηση με τον εισαγγελεα ημουν απολυτα σαφεις. δεν εχω μεινει μονο στα λογια!
> γιατι να βγαλω τα στοιχεια εφοσον δεχομαι τετοια κριτικη κι ακομα, εφοσον το ειπες εσυ ο ιδιος, ειναι <ελευθερος δικτυακος τοπος> ?
> ο φακελος μπορει να ξανα-ανοιξει εφοσον κατατεθουν καποια στοιχεια. εαν οχι του Σαμινα, τοτε του κ Σφηνια σιγουρα!
> ξαναλεω, οτι εαν καποιος εχει την κριτικη ικανοτητα του, τοτε μπορει να κατανοησει της απαντησεις μου και να λαβει τα "μηνυματα".


*Μέλος "xidianakis" επειδή άρχισε να κουράζει λίγο αυτή η δημιουργία εντυπώσεων που προσπαθείς να μας περάσεις...έχω να πω ότι η όλη στάση σου προκαλεί ασέβεια στα θύματα του πλοίου αλλά και της ξηράς (βλ. Π. Σφηνιά και Λιμενάρχη Πάρου).*
*Αν όντως έχεις στοιχεία ή αποκαλύψεις να παρουσιάσεις γιατί δεν το κάνεις εδώ μέσα από τη στιγμή που έχεις "εξασφαλίσει" την περίπτωση εισαγγελέα όπως και την ανωνυμία σου...άλλωστε εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρουμε ποιος μπορεί να είσαι αλλά από την άλλη δεν ξέρεις ποιοι μπορεί να είμαστε.*
*Γι αυτό ή μίλα ή ακόμα καλύτερα...σίγασε λίγο για το καλό όλων !*
*Και μην βάζεις ως άμυνα την κριτική των μελών του forum γιατί είναι σαν να μας λες ότι θέλεις να σε πάρουμε με το καλό...*

----------


## xidianakis

> Τα σχόλια τα διάβασα, οι απορίες όλων μας παραμένουν. Το γιατί θα πρέπει να βγάλεις τα στοιχεία σου το εξήγησα. Το αν πήγες στον εισαγγελέα παραμένει ασαφές. Το αν έχουμε κριτική ικανότητα το ξεπερνάω. Βλέπω πάντως ότι για πρώτη φορά διαχωρίζεις την υπόθεση Σφηνιά από του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ. Τα όποια στοιχεία αφορούν λοιπόν την πρώτη υπόθεση και όχι το ναυάγιο και το "εφόσον κατατεθούν" - από ποιόν άραγε μετά από δέκα χρόνια και την παραγραφή - δεν αφήνει και πολλά περιθώρια ξανανοίγματός της. Νομίζω πάντως ότι θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις ένα θέμα "Αυτοκτονία Σφηνιά" και να μεταφερθεί η συζήτηση εκεί, επειδή εδώ είμαστε εκτός θέματος. Εν πάση περιπτώσει για να βάλουμε ένα τέλος επειδή επαναλαμβανόμαστε, άλλο πράγμα τα "μηνύματα" κι άλλο τα στοιχεία.


από τα πρώτα μηνύματα μου, έκανα σαφές ότι σε ένα ναυάγιο εμπλέκετε και η εταιρία αλλά και το κράτος. Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαχωρίζω την πλοιοκτησία από το ναυάγιο. Το εάν και πότε εχω συναντηθεί με εισαγγελέα μπορώ να το υπερασπιστώ με το απόρρητο μου.

----------


## xidianakis

> Αγαπητέ *Xidianakis*
> 
> Διάβασα με προσοχή όσα γράφτηκαν παραπάνω και θα σου πω και εγώ συμφωνώντας με τους άλλους < πρόσεχε τι γράφεις , γιατί αν δε μπορείς 100% να το αποδείξεις με πραγματικά στοιχεία και όχι με συνειρμούς , θεωρείται το λιγότερο λασπολογία για να μη πω συκοφαντία με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται>
> 
> Παραθέτω πιο κάτω μήνυμά σου που για μένα τα λέει όλα.
> 
> 
> 
> << 10-09-10, 15:56 
> ...


πρωτίστως θα σε παρακαλούσα να επαναφέρεις το κείμενο μου στη φυσιολογική μορφή, διότι εγώ δεν έδωσα καμία έμφαση στο σημείο εκείνο με το να το υπογραμμίσω και να το πλαισιώσω από έντονα γράμματα.

Το ότι χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο σενάριο δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο ακραίο διότι δεν είμαι φιλόλογος για να εχω την άρτια και ορθόδοξη χρήση της γλώσσας εις το ακέραιο.
Το νόημα βγαίνει από όποιον ψάχνει την ουσία και όχι να βρίσκει χίλιες αφορμές για να με βάλει λάθος.

----------


## xidianakis

> *Μέλος "xidianakis" επειδή άρχισε να κουράζει λίγο αυτή η δημιουργία εντυπώσεων που προσπαθείς να μας περάσεις...έχω να πω ότι η όλη στάση σου προκαλεί ασέβεια στα θύματα του πλοίου αλλά και της ξηράς (βλ. Π. Σφηνιά και Λιμενάρχη Πάρου).*
> *Αν όντως έχεις στοιχεία ή αποκαλύψεις να παρουσιάσεις γιατί δεν το κάνεις εδώ μέσα από τη στιγμή που έχεις "εξασφαλίσει" την περίπτωση εισαγγελέα όπως και την ανωνυμία σου...άλλωστε εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρουμε ποιος μπορεί να είσαι αλλά από την άλλη δεν ξέρεις ποιοι μπορεί να είμαστε.*
> *Γι αυτό ή μίλα ή ακόμα καλύτερα...σίγασε λίγο για το καλό όλων !*
> *Και μην βάζεις ως άμυνα την κριτική των μελών του forum γιατί είναι σαν να μας λες ότι θέλεις να σε πάρουμε με το καλό...*


όπως είπα, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το προσωπικό μου απόρρητο και να μην βγει τίποτα στο διαδίκτυο -όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό-
εχω εκφράσει την θλίψη μου 
ως προς τα θύματα (στεριάς και θαλάσσης) μερικά μηνύματα πίσω, ειδικότερα εκεί που κάνω αναφορά για το ότι πρέπει να ψάξουν τους πραγματικούς υπεύθυνους.
Δε χρησιμοποιώ ως άμυνα την στάση κάποιων μελών, αλλά τους προτείνω να είναι πιο καθώς πρέπει στα λεγόμενα τους.

Δε θέλω ούτε να κάνω αναφορά, αλλά ούτε και να σχολιάσω τη φράση <<...άλλωστε δε ξέρουμε ποιος μπορεί να είσαι, αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποιοι μπορεί να είμαστε>>.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Η συζήτηση, με την τροπή που έχει πάρει,  δείχνει ασέβεια προς τους ανθρώπους που πνίγηκαν έκεινο το μοιραίο βράδυ έξω από το λιμάνι της Πάρου, όσο και προς τους συγγενείς τους. Πίσω από την ανωνυμία ο καθένας από εμάς μπορεί να παρουσιάσει οποιοδήποτε σενάριο θέλει, χωρίς απαραίτητα να στέκει. Θα σας παρακαλούσα, λοιπόν, να σταματησει η σεναριολογία/ συνωμοσιολογια εδώ. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία που να αποδεικνύουν οτιδήποτε, τότε υπάρχουν οι αρμόδιες αρχές που μπορεί να απευθυνθεί. Ας σεβαστούμε τη μνήμη των θυμάτων και τις οικογένειες τους που προσπαθούν να επουλώσουν τις πληγές τους.

συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση.

----------


## sylver23

> δεν ειπα οτι γνωριζω κατι παραπανω, αλλα εχω τεκμηριωμενες απαντησεις για το κατι παραπανω και ξανα-λεω οτι το διαδικτυο δεν ειναι ο τοπος που μπορει να ανεβασει κανεις οτιδηποτε.





> όπως είπα, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το προσωπικό μου απόρρητο και να μην βγει τίποτα στο διαδίκτυο -όσο αυτό είναι εφικτό-
> 
> 
> Δε θέλω ούτε να κάνω αναφορά, αλλά ούτε και να σχολιάσω τη φράση <<...άλλωστε δε ξέρουμε ποιος μπορεί να είσαι, αλλά δεν ξέρεις ποιοι μπορεί να είμαστε>>.


Αφου η γνώμη σου (που την επαναλαμβάνεις κίολας) είναι οτι το διαδικτυο δεν είναι τοπος που μπορεί ο καθένας να ανεβάσει το οτιδήποτε καλύτερα σώπασε και μην πετάς υπονοούμενα και υποθέσεις.
Η΄μίλησε ανοιχτά και επώνυμα ή σώπασε και ακόμα καλύτερα αν έχεις στοιχεία κατέθεσέ τα στην Ελληνική δικαιοσύνη καθώς εδώ δεν είναι δικαστήριο .

Την φράση του προυσσός μάλλον δεν την κατάλαβες σωστά..

Τέλος  το θεμα το κατάντησες μαιντανό αλα μμε που ο καθένας λέει οτι θέλει απέξω απέξω και οπως σου προειπαν προσβάλεις την μνήμη των θυμάτων

----------


## τοξοτης

> πρωτίστως θα σε παρακαλούσα να επαναφέρεις το κείμενο μου στη φυσιολογική μορφή, διότι εγώ δεν έδωσα καμία έμφαση στο σημείο εκείνο με το να το υπογραμμίσω και να το πλαισιώσω από έντονα γράμματα.
> 
> Το ότι χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο σενάριο δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο ακραίο διότι δεν είμαι φιλόλογος για να εχω την άρτια και ορθόδοξη χρήση της γλώσσας εις το ακέραιο.
> Το νόημα βγαίνει από όποιον ψάχνει την ουσία και όχι να βρίσκει χίλιες αφορμές για να με βάλει λάθος.


 
Εν γνώση μου έχω αλλάξει την γραμματοσειρά για να δώσω 'έμφαση σε αυτό που ο ίδιος είπες < ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΑ > τα ονόμασες και όντως σενάρια είναι αν δε υπάρχουν αποδείξεις .
Δε χρειάζεται δε να είσαι φιλόλογος , ούτε εγώ είμαι , για να μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις την έννοια του σεναρίου από τις απόδειξης.

Πιστεύω ότι κανείς δε ψάχνει αφορμές για να σε βγάλει λάθος , παρουσίασε εσύ τις αποδείξεις και τότε θα δεις πραγματικά αν ψάχνει κάποιος να σε βγάλει λάθος.

Τέλος να πω και εγώ 'ένα δικό μου σενάριο < τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά > 
Σκέφτηκες αν μέσα στις χιλιάδες μέλη του forum υπάρχει έστω και ένα που έχει σχέση με τα θύματα του ναυαγίου τι ψυχολογική αναστάτωση του δημιουργείς με το να του δίνεις ελπίδες ότι μπορεί να ξανανοίξει η υπόθεση με τις αποδείξεις που όπως λες έχεις.

----------


## xidianakis

ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι "Ναυάγιο Εξπρές Σαμίνα" και όχι <Θύματα του Εξπρές Σαμίνα>. Εάν όντως είχε αυτή την ονομασία -τη δεύτερη-, τότε θα μπορούσε ορθολογικα κάποιος να με κατηγορήσει ότι καπηλεύομαι τα θύματα του δυστυχήματος.
Εφόσον όμως ο τίτλος είναι πιο γενικός, μπορεί κάποιος να γράφει -πάντα με σοβαρότητα, σεβασμό και σύνεση-, τις γνώσεις που έχει για το πλοίο, την πλοιοκτησία και όποιον άλλον φέρει ευθύνες, καθώς επίσης μπορεί να παραθέσει πορίσματα και άλλες σχετικές μελέτες περί αυτού.

Εγώ σταματάω εδώ, να γράφω στο θέμα, αλλά και ο τρόπος που θα χρησιμοποιώ το φόρουμ στο εξής, θα είναι διαφορετικός -πάντα με σωφροσύνη-.

Οι αποδείξεις μου θα παρουσιαστούν, στην ώρα τους, όχι όμως εδώ.

Λυπάμαι που εφόσον λέτε ότι είναι μια παρέα το φόρουμ αυτό, συκοφαντείτε τα μέλη του.

----------


## xidianakis

> ο τίτλος του θέματος είναι "Ναυάγιο Εξπρές Σαμίνα" και όχι <Θύματα του Εξπρές Σαμίνα>. Εάν όντως είχε αυτή την ονομασία -τη δεύτερη-, τότε θα μπορούσε ορθολογικα κάποιος να με κατηγορήσει ότι καπηλεύομαι τα θύματα του δυστυχήματος.
> Εφόσον όμως ο τίτλος είναι πιο γενικός, μπορεί κάποιος να γράφει -πάντα με σοβαρότητα, σεβασμό και σύνεση-, τις γνώσεις που έχει για το πλοίο, την πλοιοκτησία και όποιον άλλον φέρει ευθύνες, καθώς επίσης μπορεί να παραθέσει πορίσματα και άλλες σχετικές μελέτες περί αυτού.
> 
> Εγώ σταματάω εδώ, να γράφω στο θέμα, αλλά και ο τρόπος που θα χρησιμοποιώ το φόρουμ στο εξής, θα είναι διαφορετικός -πάντα με σωφροσύνη-.
> 
> Οι αποδείξεις μου θα παρουσιαστούν, στην ώρα τους, όχι όμως εδώ.
> 
> Λυπάμαι που εφόσον λέτε ότι είναι μια παρέα το φόρουμ αυτό, συκοφαντείτε τα μέλη του.


τέλος, να εκφράσω τα συλληπητηρια μου στις οικογένειες των θυμάτων.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> τέλος, να εκφράσω τα συλληπητηρια μου στις οικογένειες των θυμάτων.


¶ργησες να το κάνεις.




> εγω σταματαω να αποστελνω στο παρον θεμα, διοτι θεωρω πως ειναι λιγο κατευθυνομενο.
> κατευθυνομενο ειτε απο αυτους που εχουν αποκλεισει καποια σεναρια τα οποια δεν εβγαλαν ποτε (ή βγηκαν ελαχιστα) στη δημοσιοτητα, διοτι ηθελαν να στρεψουν τους πολιτες σε αλλη κατευθυνση, *αλλα και απο αλλα ανωτερα προσωπα γιατι θα ειχαν οι ιδιοι επιπτωσεις ή η παραταξη τους -μελη ή μη του φορουμ*-.
> 
> ισως να ειναι και λαθος η αποψη-υποθεση μου, ομως παρατηρω μια ευνοηκη μεταχειρηση υπερ των ατομων που κατηγορω (υπευθυνους, νομικα προσωπα κ.α.).
> 
> δε νομιζω οτι ειμαστε τοσο εκτος θεματος καθως η πλοιοκτησια αποτελει μερος ενος ναυαγιου.


Τώρα για το ανωτέρο μήνυμα σου που σου έχω υπογραμμίσει θα σε παρακαλέσω να ανακαλέσεις διότι χωρίς να μιλάς συγκεκριμμένα είναι σαν να συκωφαντείς.
Τέλος το θέμα σταματάει εδώ αν θέλεις να μιλήσεις με στοιχεία έχει καλώς, αν όμως συνεχίσουμε να λέμε πράγματα χωρίς να τα τεκμηριώνουμε τέτοια πόστς θα διαγράφονται.

----------


## Joyrider

Σε λίγες μέρες συμπληρώνονται δέκα χρόνια.από ένα ναυάγιο που συγκλόνισε την Ελλάδα με όσα τραγικά διαδραματίστηκαν.Για εμένα προσωπικά θεωρώ πως ήταν ένα τραγικό ανθρώπινο λάθος και αυτοί που έφταιξαν πλήρωσαν με τον εγκλεισμό τους στις φυλακές.

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ .ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΝΑ ΓΕΝΝΙΚΕΥΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΟΡΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΡΩΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ.ΘΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΟΤΟΙ ΟΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΩΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΡΩΕΣ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΠΡΟΣΟΠΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ  ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ/ΕΣ  nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΙΔΟΥΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΤΑΛΑΓΗΣ ΑΠΟΨΕΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΜΑΣ .ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΑΝΕΛΘΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΞΗ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΗΣΜΕΝΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΕΑ .ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΜΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ ΕΠΙΚΟΔΟΜΗΤΙΚΟ

----------


## karystos

87e-1.jpg

Το μεγάλο ρήγμα στο μηχανοστάσιο. Κάτω φαίνεται τo δεξί stabilizer που έχει γυρίσει ανάποδα κι έχει μπει μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο. 
Αριστερά είναι η λαμαρίνα της μπάντας του πλοίου, που την έχει κόψει το stabilizer και την έχει γυρίσει προς τα πάνω σα ρολό. 
Αυτή με τη σειρά της έχει αρπάξει τη στεγανή φρακτή 87, που φαίνεται στο επάνω μέρος της φωτογραφίας και την έχει ανοίξει προς τα 
πάνω σα κλαπέτο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δημιουργήθηκε ένα ρήγμα 
στην πλευρά του πλοίου, σα τόξο, που φαίνεται στα αριστερά ανάμεσα στη λαμαρίνα της πλευράς και το stabilizer. Δημιουργήθηκε όμως κι 
ένα πολύ μεγαλύτερο, μια τεράστια τρύπα στη φρακτή 87, που είναι η 
πίσω πλευρά της φωλιάς του stabilizer. Από αυτήν την τρύπα φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό του μηχανοστασίου, ένας κομμένος 
σωλήνας πιο μπροστά και το κίτρινο κάγκελο της σκάλας που ανέβαινε στο control room. Αυτή η τρύπα στη φρακτή 87 δεν έχει ληφθεί 
καθόλου υπ όψη στο επίσημο πόρισμα. 
Το μόνο που αναφέρεται είναι ένα ρήγμα στην πλευρά του πλοίου 
από το νομέα 86 ως τον νομέα 82. Ο 87 αφήνεται άθικτος 
δημιουργώντας το απλό ερώτημα πως τον πήδησε το stabilizer για να 
μπει στο μηχανοστάσιο. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι το μόνο μεγάλο λάθος του πορίσματος.

Η φωτογραφία είναι του Κώστα Θωκταρίδη. 
Έχει περιστραφεί κατά 90 μοίρες για να είναι πιο κατανοητή.

----------


## Νaval22

> Το μεγάλο ρήγμα στο μηχανοστάσιο. Κάτω φαίνεται τo δεξί stabilizer που έχει γυρίσει ανάποδα κι έχει μπει μέσα στο μηχανοστάσιο. 
> Αριστερά είναι η λαμαρίνα της μπάντας του πλοίου, που την έχει κόψει το stabilizer και την έχει γυρίσει προς τα πάνω σα ρολό. 
> Αυτή με τη σειρά της έχει αρπάξει τη στεγανή φρακτή 87, που φαίνεται στο επάνω μέρος της φωτογραφίας και την έχει ανοίξει προς τα 
> πάνω σα κλαπέτο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό δημιουργήθηκε ένα ρήγμα 
> στην πλευρά του πλοίου, σα τόξο, που φαίνεται στα αριστερά ανάμεσα στη λαμαρίνα της πλευράς και το stabilizer. Δημιουργήθηκε όμως κι 
> ένα πολύ μεγαλύτερο, μια τεράστια τρύπα στη φρακτή 87, που είναι η 
> πίσω πλευρά της φωλιάς του stabilizer. Από αυτήν την τρύπα φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία το εσωτερικό του μηχανοστασίου, ένας κομμένος 
> σωλήνας πιο μπροστά και το κίτρινο κάγκελο της σκάλας που ανέβαινε στο control room. Αυτή η τρύπα στη φρακτή 87 δεν έχει ληφθεί 
> καθόλου υπ όψη στο επίσημο πόρισμα. 
> ...


αν θυμάμαι καλά υπήρξε κόντρα μεταξύ δημοσιογράφου και του Απόστολου Παπανικολάου για τα "λάθη" που ισχυριζόταν ο πρώτος ότι υπάρχουν στο πόρισμα,ώς γνώστης του θέματος,όπως φαίνεται,μήπως γνωριζεται σε ποια τεύχη του εφοπλιστή είχε δημοσιευτεί η αντιπαράθεση αυτή για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα της αμφισβήτησης του πορίσματος

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΟΣΩ ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ.

----------


## karystos

Είναι στα τεύχη 9/2007 και 10/2007.

----------


## Joyrider

Tην άποψή μου την έχω γράψει λίγο πιο πάνω, αλλά διαβάζοντας όλο το νήμα από την αρχή δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω τα ποστ του μέλους zamas από το #124 και κάτω και πραγματικά νομίζω ότι θα λύγιζαν και τα σίδερα από τη συγκίνηση της στιγμής, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως θα αντιδρούσα σε μιά τέτοια τραγική κατάσταση.
Ας ξαναδώσουμε τα εύσημα στους ψαράδες της Πάρου που έσπευσαν να βοηθήσουν, και να μη ξεχάσουμε ποτέ τις ψυχές που χάθηκαν τόσο άδικα και τραγικά  :Sad: ...



Να ρωτήσω κάτι ; Το Σαμίνα είναι το ίδιο με το Σάμαινα που είχε το ατύχημα με το Κωστάκος ;

----------


## Leo

Όχι δεν είναι, είναι δυο διαφορετικά πλοία σε δυο διαφορετικά ατυχήματα φίλτατε joyrider!

----------


## Joyrider

> Όχι δεν είναι, είναι δυο διαφορετικά πλοία σε δυο διαφορετικά ατυχήματα φίλτατε joyrider!


 
Ευχαριστώ.Πάντα, λόγω ίσως κάποιας παρερμηνείας είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν το ίδιο πλοίο.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ Ο ΣΤΦΑΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΩΡΙΣΗ . ΚΑΛΗ ΝΥΧΤΑ

----------


## ιθακη

σαν σημερα πριν 10 χρονια ειχαμε το ναυαγιο του Εξπρες Σαμινα,ελπιζοντας να ειναι και το τελευταιο....

http://www.parianostypos.gr/index.ph...3862&Itemid=25

----------


## IONIAN STAR

> σαν σημερα πριν 10 χρονια ειχαμε το ναυαγιο του Εξπρες Σαμινα,ελπιζοντας να ειναι και το τελευταιο....


Μακαρι φιλε ιθακη...!!!

----------


## tolaras

ki ena video me tin matia tou national geographic
den kserw an exei ksana mpei :Confused: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkyZk6rqGe0

----------


## SteliosK

samina.jpg

*ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ ..14 χρόνια μετά..*

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν σήμερα 26/09/2000 βούλιαξε το Εξπρές Σαμίνα στις βραχονησίδες Πόρτες έξω από το λιμάνι της Πάρου παίρνοντας μαζί του 82 άτομα και αργότερα τον οραματιστή της MDF Παντελή Σφηνιά.
Εδώ βλέπουμε το μνημείο που έχει γίνει στον ¶γιο Φωκά Πάρου απέναντι από τον τόπο του ναυαγίου, ένα κομμάτι προφανώς από το πλοίο Εξπρές Σαμίνα και το μνημείο που έχει γίνει για τους νεκρούς του ναυαγίου, με την πινακίδα να γράφει " Ψυχάς έχοντες κυμάτων εν αγκάλαις ". 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-02-26-09-2018.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-03-26-09-2018.jpg ΕΞΠΡΕΣ-ΣΑΜΙΝΑ-04-26-09-2018.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Μπορεί και να είναι η άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας, μπορεί να είναι και λίγο μακάβριο, επισημαίνω, όμως, ότι εκείνη την αποφράδα ημέρα οι καιρικές συνθήκες ήταν παρόμοιες με τις επικρατούσες σήμερα…   



ΥΓ Ξέρω ότι είναι μεγάλη η γραμματοσειρά, αλλά από κάποια PC έχω πρόβλημα στην επεξεργασία κειμένου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως τα λες φίλε μου, είχε πράγματι άσχημο καιρό αλλά νομίζω -από όσο θυμάμαι- ότι δεν πρέπει να ίσχυε απαγορευτικό όπως σήμερα. Όπως και να ήταν πάντως, σίγουρα δεν αποτελούσαν καμμία απολύτως δικαιολογία οι άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες. Ο "κακός τους ο καιρός" ευθυνόταν, ή μάλλον καλύτερα στον ενικό, ο κακός του ο καιρός και η απίστευτη ανευθυνότητα και ηλιθιότητα του.

Σημ. Τουλάχιστον ο συγχωρεμένος ο Σφηνιάς είχε και ένα φιλότιμο.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Όπως τα λες φίλε μου, είχε πράγματι άσχημο καιρό αλλά νομίζω -από όσο θυμάμαι- ότι δεν πρέπει να ίσχυε απαγορευτικό όπως σήμερα. Όπως και να ήταν πάντως, σίγουρα δεν αποτελούσαν καμμία απολύτως δικαιολογία οι άσχημες καιρικές συνθήκες. Ο "κακός τους ο καιρός" ευθυνόταν, ή μάλλον καλύτερα στον ενικό, ο κακός του ο καιρός και η απίστευτη ανευθυνότητα και ηλιθιότητα του.
> 
> Σημ. Τουλάχιστον ο συγχωρεμένος ο Σφηνιάς είχε και ένα φιλότιμο.




...συμφωνώ.  Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν ανέλαβε ποτέ τις ευθύνες του.  Τη μία έφταιγε ο καιρός, την άλλη η δεξιά προπέλα και ο πηδαλιούχος...  Ο πλοίαρχος ξηγήθηκε πιο αντρίκια, προφανώς έχοντας συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η ευθύνη του δεν ήταν μόνον τυπική.
Απεδείχθη δικαστικώς και τελεσιδίκως ότι, ακόμα και μετά την πρόσκρουση, κάποιοι στάθηκαν κατώτεροι των περιστάσεων και με μηδενικά αντανακλαστικά.   

 Η συγκεκριμένη τραγωδία, πάντως, κατέδειξε για άλλη μια φορά τη διαφορά μεταξύ επαγγελμάτων στα οποία επιτρέπεται μια πρόσκαιρη αφαίρεση και χαλάρωση, και άλλων όπου η προσοχή πρέπει να είναι συνεχώς τεταμένη και το «στροφόμετρο» του μυαλού  να λειτουργεί στο κόκκινο. Στη βάρδια σου δεν μπορείς να ασχολείσαι με τα χόμπι σου και να σε απασχολεί ό, τι θα  έκανες στον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου....  Ο συγχωρεμένος ο παππούς μου, που θήτευσε στο πολεμικό και στο εμπορικό ναυτικό και είχε  οργώσει τις θάλασσες, μας έλεγε πολλά.  Είχε περιγράψει και ένα ταξίδι (μάλλον σε τάνκερ) που έπρεπε να περάσουν από κάποια στενά και επικρατούσε πυκνή ομίχλη.  Έπρεπε να είναι τρεις ημέρες συνεχώς ξύπνιος... Εγώ δεν μπορώ καν να το φαντασθώ...Είναι όμως η φύση της δουλειάς τέτοια. Απλά, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Άλλωστε, κακά τα ψέμματα, για αυτό το λόγο εξακολουθεί να είναι μια καλοπληρωμένη δουλειά, ακόμα και σήμερα που σχεδόν σε όλες τις δουλειές οι οικονομικές απολαβές έχουν ...εξαερωθεί.   Δεν φθάνουν, όμως, τα λεφτά.  Πρέπει και να σου αρέσει αυτό που κάνεις. Όπως δεν μπορείς να γίνεσαι π.χ δάσκαλος μόνο για τις διακοπές Χριστουγέννων, Πάσχα και καλοκαιριού, ωσαύτως δεν επιτρέπεται να επιλέγεις τη θάλασσα μόνο και μόνο επειδή ....πληρώνει καλά ή επειδή μπορεί να πουλάς «μούρη». Εφόσον, πάντως, το κάνεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις σωστά.  Και πρέπει να είσαι και άρτια εκπαιδευμένος. Και, εν προκειμένω, εκπαίδευση δεν σημαίνει μόνον γνώσεις.  Είναι και η ταχύτητα αντίδρασης και σκέψης  και η καλλιέργεια των αντανακλαστικών.  Είναι και η μάθηση να κάνεις αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις υπό ασφυχτική πίεση, ανεξάρτητα από την κούρασή σου και βάζοντας στην άκρη τους προσωπικούς σου σεβντάδες. Για τα τελευταία, βέβαια, έχουν ευθύνες και άλλοι....  

Επί του θέματος, πάντως, το γέρικο πλοίο είχε μεν προβλήματα, τα οποία όμως ουδόλως συνετέλεσαν στην τραγωδία.  Άλλωστε, για τα προβλήματα ενός πλοίου δεν φταίει ποτέ το .... πλοίο, αλλά αυτοί που το συντηρούν και αυτοί που το επιθεωρούν...

Διάβασα ότι στο στάδιο των ανακρίσεων έκαναν αναπαραστάσεις - προσομοιώσεις στη γέφυρα του «Εξπρές Ναϊάς» (πρώην «Δήμητρα» του Αγούδημου) το οποίο δεν εγνώριζα ότι ήταν αδελφό πλοίο του Corse. 

Ως προς το Σφηνιά που ανέφερες, ήταν όντως ένας ευαίσθητος άνθρωπος, κάτι που είχε προκύψει από τη στάση του σε εμφανίσεις που είχε κάνει στην τηλεόραση.   Είναι πλήρως αποδεδειγμένο ότι πριν το θάνατό του είχε καταναλώσει πολύ αλκοόλ και αντικαταθλιπτική ουσία.  Αντιπαρέρχομαι, βέβαια, τα αναφερόμενα από «κακές γλώσσες» ότι στο γραφείο του πέμπτου ή έκτου ορόφου, απ’όπου και έπεσε, δεν ήταν μόνος του...

Τες πά, για να γίνω και λίγο πιο χαλαρός, πρόσεξα και έναν ...μακάβριο αριθμό 17 ετών που χωρίζει τα τρία χρονικά τελευταία και πιο τραγικά ναυτικά δυστυχήματα στην Ελλάδα, μεταξύ τους: Ηράκλειον, 1966, Χρυσή Αυγή, 1983, Σαμίνα, 2000.... :Moody:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σημ. Τουλάχιστον ο συγχωρεμένος ο Σφηνιάς είχε και ένα φιλότιμο.





> ...συμφωνώ.  Το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν ανέλαβε ποτέ τις ευθύνες του.  Τη μία έφταιγε ο καιρός, την άλλη η δεξιά προπέλα και ο πηδαλιούχος...


Εδώ θα μπορούσαν να αντιπαρατεθούν κάποιες "παράμετροι". Όπως ότι το διάστημα που μεσολάβησε από την τραγωδία του πλοίου μέχρι την αυτοκτονία ήταν σχετικά μικρό, δύο μήνες, διάστημα δηλαδή όπου υποθέτω ότι δεν είχαν διερευνηθεί τουλάχιστον πλήρως τα αίτια του ναυαγίου. Ακόμα, και σε άμεση συνάρτηση με το προηγούμενο, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι εμπλεκόμενοι σε τέτοιου είδους καταστάσεις - ατυχήματα, και μάλιστα πολύ περισσότερο στο επίπεδο διοίκησης εταιρειών, δεν διαθέτουν καν την "πολυτέλεια" να εκφράσουν προσωπική γνώμη ή να αναλάβουν την οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη ερήμην των αυστηρών οδηγιών από τις εμπλεκόμενες ασφαλιστικές - νομικές εταιρείες. Μία λάθος δημόσια έκφραση, μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί σε δυσβάστακτες οικονομικές ή ποινικές επιπτώσεις.

Θα μπορούσαμε ακόμα ίσως να πούμε, ότι η πράξη της αυτοκτονίας από μόνη της αποτελεί την πλήρη και απόλυτη ανάληψη ευθυνών.  




> Αντιπαρέρχομαι,  βέβαια, τα αναφερόμενα από κακές γλώσσες» ότι στο γραφείο του πέμπτου ή  έκτου ορόφου, απ’όπου και έπεσε, δεν ήταν μόνος του...


Και πολύ σοφά το αντιπαρέρχεσαι. Κάτι που κυκλοφορεί ως φήμη και μόνο επί μία εικοσαετία χωρίς ποτέ να αποδειχτεί στο παραμικρό, δεν αντέχει στην παραμικρή συζήτηση.




> Επί του θέματος, πάντως, το γέρικο πλοίο  είχε μεν προβλήματα, τα οποία όμως ουδόλως συνετέλεσαν στην τραγωδία.   Άλλωστε, για τα προβλήματα ενός πλοίου δεν φταίει ποτέ το .... πλοίο,  αλλά αυτοί που το συντηρούν και αυτοί που το επιθεωρούν...


Νομίζω πως περισσότερο ακριβές είναι ότι τα προβλήματα που αναμφισβήτητα είχε το κακοσυντηρημμένο πλοίο (δεν μου αρέσει ο όρος γέρικο, υπάρχουν "γέρικα" πλοία που "φυσσάνε") ουδόλως συνετέλεσαν στην πρόκληση της τραγωδίας. Και πάλι αναμφισβήτητα, αν ήταν καλύτερα συντηρημμένο (ως πολύ πρόχειρο παράδειγμα να αναφέρω τους μηχανισμούς καθέλκυσης κάποιων λέμβων που δεν δουλέψανε ποτέ λόγω παλαιότητας και ανύπαρκτης συντήρησης) σίγουρα θα είχαν σωθεί πολύ περισσότεροι επιβάτες.




> Τες πά, για να γίνω και λίγο πιο χαλαρός, πρόσεξα και έναν ...μακάβριο  αριθμό 17 ετών που χωρίζει τα τρία χρονικά τελευταία και πιο τραγικά  ναυτικά δυστυχήματα στην Ελλάδα, μεταξύ τους: Ηράκλειον, 1966, Χρυσή  Αυγή, 1983, Σαμίνα, 2000....


Τέλος, για να γίνω και εγώ πιό ...χαλαρός, να προσθέσω ότι πολύ κοντά στην αναλογία - αριθμό που ανέφερες, ήταν και το ναυάγιο του ΧΕΙΜΑΡΡΑ, το πλέον πολύνεκρο επιβατηγού πλοίου στην χώρα μας, δεκαεννιά (19) χρόνια πίσω από το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ, το 1947.

----------

